# Official Rugby League & Rugby Union Thread



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

there have been like 3 failed rugby threads and we have one for the nrl every season :side:


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Buried by Rush in one post


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Happens to the best of us :side:


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Not a fan of Union really, grew up on league though seeing as St Helens old stadium was up the road from my house.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

bump for the new season :mark:



> NRL premiers Manly will have a serious crack at winning this month’s World Club Challenge title, the club naming a full-strength squad for the clash with Leeds.
> 
> All 14-members of the grand final winning side still at the Sea Eagles will be part of the 20-man squad which will fly out for the UK on Friday.
> 
> ...


it will be interesting to see what line up Toovey goes with in this game. Oldfield is a good youngster who broke through to first grade last year but Farrar is a good utility who can play pretty much anywhere from centre to lock. I'd probably pick a side looking like

Stewart
D Williams
Matai
Lyon
Oldfield
Foran
Cherry-Evans
King
Ballin
Kite
Stewart
Watmough
Buhrer

Bench: Farrar, Lussick, T Williams, Galuvao

Rose the fat cunt can fuck off but we'll no doubt pick him over someone like Lussick. Whare is a speedster but im not sure he has anything else to his game and Mauro is just a solid player but just not as good as the others which is a shame as he's a hard worker. Works part time driving a shuttle bus to supplement his footballing wage.

___________

As far as the NRL season goes i think we'll easily make the finals but i don't think we have the squad depth this year. Our backline will look very flimsy if Williams, Matai or Stewart break down again and you know Matai is good for at least a month out with suspension as well.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I find it funny how in New Zealand, every year, the newspapers predict we will win the NRL. Same with the A-League, Super 15 and all that stuff.

Anyway, go the mighty Warriors! And Hurricanes.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Leeds will own Manly.

:jay2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

like the last time when we smacked them up? Your Manly hate hasn't died down in the off season Adam. Maybe the Knights can give us some competition this year so you don't slice your wrists when we crush you guys again.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Up the Knights and Crusaders! 

On a related note, did you guys see anything from the Castleford vs Salford game in the Super League? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zeqrKWot-k&feature=g-u-u&context=G2a92b59FUAAAAAAAIAA about halfway through the video. I've played in mud, rain, -5 degrees and on a partially frozen field, but I can't imagine playing in snow that thick.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Manly won't cakewalk Leeds like last time, but really when the NRL teams actually apply themselves to the game, we win easily. Leeds should just pretend Manly are St Helens, and they'll be specials.

As for the NRL, fuck TAB for making us favourites. It's going to go to our heads, and we still don't have a definite spine figured out (could have put Moltzen at 7 and promoted Mullaney to 1, but he signed with Parra).

Top 8 will consist of: Storm, Tigers, Manly, Newcastle, Bulldogs, Parra, Canberra and Cowboys (Warriors and Parra will contest 8th).

Up the Tigers, up the Crusaders, and up Wigan.

lewie, looks like I won't be alone this year in laughing at Rus and dem Warafails 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

My team by team halfassed preview :mark:

*Brisbane*

*In:* Luke Capewell (Titans), Petero Civoniceva (Panthers), Nick Slyney (Redcliffe)
*Out:* Darren Lockyer (retired), Denan Kemp (rugby union), Shane Tronc (retired), Shea Moylan (Storm), Rohan Ahern (Mackay), Nick Kenny (retired).
*Coach:* Anthony Griffin
*TAB Sportsbet:* $8

Lockyer is going to be a massive loss for the Broncos and it will be interesting to see if Wallace can step right up and also who is going to get the number 6 jersey. They look pretty thin on 5/8ths but i suppose Corey Norman can play there or maybe Hunt (even though he should be their hooker). They still have a lot of class and their baby Broncs are pretty boss with Gagai, Hunt, Gillett, Yow Yeh, Hoffman, Norman, Reed and Beale all really good players for their age (under 23). Will again struggle during Origin but should easily make the 8.

*Bulldogs*

*In:* James Graham (St Helens), Luke MacDougall (Saracens), James Gavet (Warriors)
*Out:* Andrew Ryan (retired), Michael Hodgson (retired), Brad Morrin (retired), Chris Armit (Penrith), Jamal Idris (Gold Coast), Mickey Paea (Hull KR), Ben Roberts (Parramatta), Aidan Sezer (Gold Coast), Junior Tia Kilifi (Penrith), Gary Warburton (retired), Jarred Hicky (Wakefield), Grant Millington (Castleford).
*Coach:* Des 'i'm a CUNT' Hasler
*TAB Sportsbet:* $13

They got rid of a lot of crap over the off-season but they are still lacking in the forwards. I don't watch the Super League so i can't comment too much on how good Graham is but he could be the key to the Bulldogs title hopes. Hodkinson still doesn't have a good 5/8th with him so it will be interesting to see if he can shake his poor last season and go back to how he played with us under Des back in 2010. Clearly their biggest signing was Des Hasler. He will have them training hard, and considering he is a fitness nut himself, they will have much improved cardio. Will be interesting to see if he can get the Dogs playing to their potential of if his style clashes too much.

*Canberra*

*In:* Michael Bani (Cowboys), Shaun Berrigan (Warriors)
*Out:* Alan Tongue (retired), Daniel Vidot (Dragons), Josh Miller (Dragons), Danny Galea (Panthers), Nick Skinner (Sea Eagles), Matt Orford (released), David Milne (Mackay), James Stuart (Burleigh).
*Coach:* David Furner
*TAB Sportsbet:* $34

Not resinging a talent like Vidot? wtf are you guys thinking? Its pretty simple, Campese has to have an absolute cracking year for these guys otherwise they're a good tip for the spoon. Their backline is pretty good but their forwards are garbage for the most part except for Fensom who's a workhorse.

*Cronulla*

*In:*Mark Taufua (Knights), Jeff Robson (Eels), Sam Tagataese (Titans), Bryce Gibbs (Wests Tigers), Andrew Fifita (Wests Tigers), Isaac De Gois (Knights), Ben Ross (Rabbitohs), Jon Green (Dragons), Todd Carney (Roosters), Sosaia Feki (Warriors)
*Out:* Luke Douglas (Titans), Kade Snowden (Knights), Taulima Tautai (Eels), Ryan Tongia (Wakefield), Dean Collis (Wakefield), Luke Harlen (Cowboys), Jon Mannah (Eels), Paul Aiton (Wakefield).
*Coach:* Shane Flanagan
*TAB Sportsbet:* $21

Fuck me the Sharks have been busy in the off season. Losing Snowden and Douglas left a bit of a dent in their front row but signing Ross and Gibbs goes someway towards adding some steel in their pack. Without a doubt their season rests on the ability of Todd Carney to concentrate on playing footy. On his day Carney is one of the most talented halfbacks in the game, hopefully the Sharks aren't too restrictive on his off field activities so he is able to play with less scrutiny on any indiscretions. Robson is a decent utility for the halves and should be excellent backup to Carney or a backup to Wade Graham at 5/8th. Gallen and Carney should lead the Sharks to hunting distance of the 8. 

*Gold Coast Titans*

*In:*Jamal Idris (Bulldogs), Luke Douglas (Sharks), Beau Champion (Storm), Nate Myles (Roosters), Beau Henry (Knights), Beau Falloon (Rabbitohs), Adam Sezer (Bulldogs), Phil Graham (Roosters)
*Out:* Mat Rogers (retired), Nathan Friend (Warriors), Anthony Laffranchi (St Helens), Brad Meyers (retired), Esi Tonga (Eels), Sam Tagataese (Sharks), Joseph Tomane (rugby union), Will Matthews (Dragons), Luke Capewell (Broncos), Clinton Toopi (retired), Shannon Walker (rugby union), Preston Campbell (retired).
*Coach:* John Cartwright
*TAB Sportsbet:* $51

Another side that was busy during the off season and their signings are pretty top notch. Champion, Idris and Graham are welcome additions to their backline and 'the FOREHEAD' Nate Myles and Douglas are also good signings for their pack. They're a much better side than that price and are a side i think should be able to be there or thereabouts for the 8. They're going to want to hope for a better season than last.

*Manly*

*In:* Nick Skinner (Raiders), Ben Farrar (Catalan), Liam Roach (Mackay), Lorenzo Ma'afu (Bulldogs)
*Out:* Will Hopoate (two-year break), Michael Robertson (London), Shane Rodney (London), Jamil Hopoate (Eels), Terence Seu Seu (Cessnock).
*Coach:* Geoff Toovey
*TAB Sportsbet:* $9

Our roster remains pretty stable from the side that won the premiership (u mirin ADAM) but the loss of Hopoate hurts and the loss of 2 solid performers in Robertson and Rodney means that others will have to step up and be dependable. Farrar coming back into the side provides some good cover and hopefully Roach turns out to be as good as his old man. DCE and Foran are our keys. If they play well, we make the top 4 again easy. Our forward pack is excellent, King and Kite are solid props, Ballin is unfortunate that he's a Queenslander as otherwise he'd be an Origin player, but the best part of our pack is the 2nd row. Glenn Stewart is anabsoute weapon, and plays as a 2nd 5/8th in attack and Watmough can hopefully regain his form of the past few years. Tony Williams has found his feet and is a wrecking ball now and we have some talented youngsters in Buhrer and Lussick coming through as well. Our backline is also pretty class but a few injuries and i really worry about our depth. If we can stay lucky and remain injury and suspension free (not going to happen, Matai will rack up a month of each) then we should be right up there again this year. The only question mark for me is can Toovey step up as coach?

*Melbourne*

*In:* Ryan Hoffman (Wigan), Shea Moylan (Broncos), Mitchell Garbutt (Wests Newcastle), Michael Greenfield(Dragons), Will Chambers (Rugby), Jason Ryles (Roosters)
*Out:* Chase Stanley (Dragons), Beau Champion (Titans), Adam Blair (Wests Tigers), Atelea Vea (Dragons), Adam Woolnough (retired), Troy Thompson (retired), Dane Chisholm (Wests Tigers).
*Coach:* Craig Bellamy
*TAB Sportsbet:* $7

Whats to say about the Storm? They have a class backline, good forwards and an outstanding coach. They will undoubtably be one of the top sides again this year and are my tip for the minor premiership. Alongside Manly they are the kings of the wrestle, and again like Manly have an outstanding defense. Slater-Widdop-Cronk-Smith in the key spots of 1-6-7-9 is pretty outstanding. Hoffman coming back into the side only serves to strengthen their forward pack and he is class. Should be a very interesting game when we first play them next year after the brawl at Brookie. 

and i'll do the rest tomorrow. or later. idk


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Melbourne have an absolutely fantastic buy in Mitch Garbutt from Wests in our Newcastle local comp. Saw him play probably half a dozen times last year, and he absolutely tore it up, was MOTM in a losing grand final side. He would've been cheap and he's still only young. Pity he went to Melbourne though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

mixing league and union? could get messy.

I only watch Union - love the Super 15. Sharks supporter.

Could never get into league


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

It'd be pointless to have them as separate threads, just like how we haven't got separate threads for leagues such as SPL, La Liga etc etc.

Anyway, my boys should do well against Wigan Warriors tomorrow.Is it on Sky? if so I might have to watch it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we always had an nrl thread that me and sXe would talk about super 14/15 in anyway.

Waratahs are going to get smashed this year, lost some good players.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Wish I'd gone to the new saints ground now, will wait for a game like wigan/warrington before I go, good win after a shaky first half though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

JakeC_91 said:


> It'd be pointless to have them as separate threads, just like how we haven't got separate threads for leagues such as SPL, La Liga etc etc.
> 
> Anyway, my boys should do well against Wigan Warriors tomorrow.Is it on Sky? if so I might have to watch it.


I'm hoping it is so I can find a stream. Wigan/Leeds is always a beauty of a match.



Rush said:


> we always had an nrl thread that me and sXe would talk about super 14/15 in anyway.
> 
> Waratahs are going to get smashed this year, lost some good players.


Media overreacting to a thumping win over Samoa A signals for the Waratahs another season of not living up to the hype.

---------------

In regards to the S15, the Crusaders and Stormers should take their conferences once again this season, and I'd guess Queensland may do the same, although the loss of QUADE for the first 7 weeks could be too much to overcome in the later passages of the season. The Rebels, boosted by Beale and Connor, have the potential to threaten, but don't really convince me yet. Stay tuned for my NRl & S15 team-by-team preview sometime before the season starts (maybe even tonight/tomorrow)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

been meaning to finish off my nrl one but i'm doing it alphabetically so Newcastle is next and i just don't care about them 8*D


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I sense a bottom place finish for the Hurricanes this year. Bloody Mark Hammett selling all our good players. 

:cuss:

Anyway, how are the Rebels looking this year? Got any new decent players?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rebels signed Beale from us which is a blow. They also signed James O'Connor which is aweesome for them and as i just found out by looking through their announced squad that a bloke who was in the year above me at school is in their extended playing squad. They should do far better than last season.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Rush said:


> Rebels signed Beale from us which is a blow. They also signed James O'Connor which is aweesome for them and as i just found out by looking through their announced squad that a bloke who was in the year above me at school is in their extended playing squad. They should do far better than last season.


Wow, they're pretty big signings. Western Force aren't looking very good for the new season. Someone from my school is in the Warriors squad.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> been meaning to finish off my nrl one but i'm doing it alphabetically so Newcastle is next and i just don't care about them 8*D


8*D

Skip the cunts, noone really cares about their chances.



Fargerov said:


> I sense a bottom place finish for the Hurricanes this year. Bloody Mark Hammett selling all our good players.
> 
> :cuss:
> 
> Anyway, how are the Rebels looking this year? Got any new decent players?


As Rush said, they acquired Beale and O'Connor, so that should help them with their attack. It's their forwards and defence that will be their downfall though.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> 8*D
> 
> Skip the cunts, noone really cares about their chances.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised David Pocock hasn't joined a better team yet. He could really help out the Rebels make the final 6.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> 8*D
> 
> Skip the cunts, noone really cares about their chances.
> 
> ...


what chances? :balo2


Yeah, they should finish in 3rd among the Australian teams. Reds and Waratahs will easily be the top 2 Australian sides.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

All this hating of the Knights :no: I'm not one of the people who think that Bennett = Premiership, but then anyone who says that knows nothing. I think if we become a bit more consistent and don't have the injuries we had last year, we'll finish about 6th.

NSW will be there and therabouts as usual in the S15, they've bought Sarel Pretorious who everyone is raving about, as well as Adam Ashley-Cooper. They have the advantage of playing Melbourne, ACT and the Force twice, which is all part of how the NZ teams are disadvantaged by the conference system. I honestly think Quade Cooper being out for a bit is a positive for the Reds, it gives someone like Mike Harris a chance and gives Cooper time to pull his head in and learn how to tackle.

Also, hoping for a repeat of last years Cup Final in Wigan vs Leeds. Now that Danny Buderus has left Leeds, I'm back to hating them.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

top 8 (in no order) - storm, manly, brisbane, tigers, dragons, bulldogs, warriors, titans.

Turner injuring himself in the trial is a bit of a blow but we have some depth in our backline. AAC is a good buy and so is Pretorius. We won't win but we'll easily make the finals.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't hate Newcastle because of Bennett, I hate Newcastle because they're all pieces of shit who are sorely overrated. Kurt Gidley is useless, Buderus will ruin his legacy and get left behind like Orford was, Snowden will continue to be a sack of shit, and Boyd will be praised for doing fuck all yet again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

and i hate Newcastle due to Darren Albert and the 97 grand final. Cunt


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

that was some fucking terrible defending. Made 3 grand finals in a row and could only win 1. what a disgrace :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey at least you weren't the Roosters, making 4 in 5 years for 1 premiership.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I'm hoping it is so I can find a stream. Wigan/Leeds is always a beauty of a match.


It is 8*D 5:45PM kick off here, so I don't know what time it is over there. Sky Sports 1, nice you should be able to find a stream easy if that's the case.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Can't wait for that game.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Great win by Wigan, making up for last week's blunder.

Italy got very close to beating England in the 6 nations, very unlucky to not win. France/Ireland being postponed is a farce, especially when the piutch was declared safe 90 minutes before kickoff.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

And to only announce to the crowd that the game was off 20 minutes before kickoff? I would've been filthy if I was there.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I would have been beyond the level of rage. Really unprofessional of the organisers.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Turner out for the season with a torn hamstring. Pretty big blow for us.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That is a big blow.

If Wales get past England next fortnight, then the France/Wales contest should decide the 6 nations this season. Both teams have been playing really well, so hopefully it comes to that scenario and we have a great game.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I hope Wales thump England by 30 points, just to show England that you can't keep getting away with playing shit rugby. Like when France beat them in the World Cup.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hopefully cronulla can make the 8 this year. we've lost two key props, but gained some depth. however our backline outside of gardner and mills is garbage. interesting to see how they go with carney feeding them the ball though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Gibbs and Fifita, if they stay healthy and motivated, are a really great pickup for you. Add in that you have Gallen leading from the front, and have Carney & Graham in the halves (that's who I'd pick, easily the best 2), and you will be competitive in a lot more games this season. I really hope they have a great year, I only hate the Sharks when they play Wests, so I hope to see them do well after a torrid past 3 years.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

merritt, k.stanley, m.king, croker, m.gordon, t.carney, prince, l.bailey, n.friend, l.douglas, a.blair, n.hindmarsh, d.johnson, k. hurrell, j. tedesco, j. taufua, t.moga, a.sezer, a.reynolds, j.graham, s.burgess, d.buderus, m.aubusson, j.bosden, m.frei

^^ My (preliminary) fantasy squad for this season. Hopefully the outsiders all get some quality game time and I can churn out some cash cows to get some really big points come finals time. Or, most of my side will get injured/suspended/not appear in games.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

if only dallas johnson got points for getting knocked out


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fucks sake these commentators are woeful. Never thought i'd rather have Gould and Rabs commentating. We've been garbage, should be down but the intercept was pure luck. Winger was out of position, should've been a try for us.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Guess i'm the only one watching 8*D

Leeds started the game off very well, pushing really hard off the line to shut us down. Now they're tiring, they're not moving up and we're making metres. Should be a good finish. Commentators still suck the english cock.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I slept in but am watching the game now on Fox. The intercept really turned the momentum of the first half, and as it seems now, the game. Good on Leeds, and suck shit Manly. Get used to losing you cunts 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Just wait for the missed knock on and forward pass that kills the last 10 mins. Glorified friendly though, would've been nice to win


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If the WCC is to gain any credibility, then it must alternate between England and Australia hosting the games, and be played at the end of the season so both premiers can play with their winning teams and coaches (this way the Poms don't have 2 comps game of practice to our trials).

Better yet, start a champions league type thing (was mentioned a few weeks back on Fox). Take the top 4 from each comp (whomever makes the prelim finals) and have them go at it for the prize. Would be a whole lot more exciting than the four nations.

Oh, and Rus:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Better yet, start a champions league type thing (was mentioned a few weeks back on Fox). Take the top 4 from each comp (whomever makes the prelim finals) and have them go at it for the prize. Would be a whole lot more exciting than the four nations.


I've said this for years. A proper tourney would be far better.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Woo 28-24 win. Where were you sitting WALLABEN?

Also dem interchanges :suarez1


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Great game, but fuck sake refs are still a joke (for both sides). Really inconsistent and really annoying.

Positives for Wests: Tedesco did great at fullback, Moltzen looked good at halfback, Beau Ryan was great, and Blair has slotted in nicely in our forward pack.

Negatives for Wests: Chris Lawrence still hasn't learnt to pass the ball. Our middle defence is still as flimsy as all fuck. Too much reliance upon Marshall to create opportunities in attack.

Roosters played good footy, and barring dem interchanges (cheap, but funny I guess), were the dominant side and deserved the win. Pearce and Mortimer seem to have gelled as a combo, Friend was great out of dummy half, and Masoe was damaging with his hitups. The new kid, Moga, was a fucking beast out wide and will bring a lot of pain to many opposition players this season.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Super 15 is finally upon us.

Sharks, Reds, Crusaders conference winners.

Tahs, blues and bulls not far behind


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> *Panthers, Bulldogs, Broncos, Roosters, Eels, Storm chasing Manly Sea Eagles prop Darcy Lussick*
> 
> Darcy Lussick is the hottest forward prospect coming off contract this year.
> 
> ...


what a load of shit. Could teams stop trying to buy all our gun young players? First Hoppa got offered an obscene amount of money by the Eels (they'll be done for rorting the cap by a huge amount in 2014 unless the cap is increased after the next round of TV deals) then Foran and DCE were linked out, Buhrer has been linked elsewhere and now Lussick. 

We'd be far better off to lock him up and get rid of Kite or King who are getting past it and they don't have long left at 30 years of age. Give King a role elsewhere in the club when he's finished playing. Thats the trouble with having the cap so low, you can't build a team and keep them together anymore. They should introduce a system where you get allowences in the cap for players who have shown loyalty to your club. Take Glenn Stewart for an example, one of the best 2nd rowers in the game, played for us since 03. Under a loyalty system say we pay him 450k a year, and we get a reduction of even something like 50k every 5 years and 5k for every year after that. We'd have him down for 380k on our cap but if anyone wanted to buy him on the same money, it would be 450 on their cap. Would reward staying loyal to your club rather than chasing money (fuck you Hoppa ).


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Super 15 is finally upon us.
> 
> Sharks, Reds, Crusaders conference winners.
> 
> Tahs, blues and bulls not far behind


Agree on the Reds & Crusaders, but I think the Stormers will take the SA conference again.



Rush said:


> what a load of shit. Could teams stop trying to buy all our gun young players? First Hoppa got offered an obscene amount of money by the Eels (they'll be done for rorting the cap by a huge amount in 2014 unless the cap is increased after the next round of TV deals) then Foran and DCE were linked out, Buhrer has been linked elsewhere and now Lussick.
> 
> We'd be far better off to lock him up and get rid of Kite or King who are getting past it and they don't have long left at 30 years of age. Give King a role elsewhere in the club when he's finished playing. Thats the trouble with having the cap so low, you can't build a team and keep them together anymore. They should introduce a system where you get allowences in the cap for players who have shown loyalty to your club. Take Glenn Stewart for an example, one of the best 2nd rowers in the game, played for us since 03. Under a loyalty system say we pay him 450k a year, and we get a reduction of even something like 50k every 5 years and 5k for every year after that. We'd have him down for 380k on our cap but if anyone wanted to buy him on the same money, it would be 450 on their cap. Would reward staying loyal to your club rather than chasing money (fuck you Hoppa ).


Parra becoming the new Manly


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

well to be fair i think that report is utter bullshit. No quotes and the suggestion that the Storm would go for him is laughable.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

True, Melbourne will be using as much of their money as possible to try and resign Cronk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Great game, but fuck sake refs are still a joke (for both sides). Really inconsistent and really annoying.
> 
> Positives for Wests: Tedesco did great at fullback, Moltzen looked good at halfback, Beau Ryan was great, and Blair has slotted in nicely in our forward pack.
> 
> ...


i was sort of surprised by some people in the crowd giving shit to mortimer. i think he did well tbh. 

i just thought back on this now thats why i posted it


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

sXe_Maverick said:


> True, Melbourne will be using as much of their money as possible to try and resign Cronk


Maybe they'll just add to his yacht collection.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

> The Australian Rugby League Commission has announced a change to the 2012 Telstra Premiership Finals Series at today’s NRL Chief Executives’ meeting in Sydney.
> 
> On the day of the official season launch, the Commission informed clubs that it had accepted a recommendation to move away from the McIntyre system which had been a part of the Telstra Premiership since 1999.
> 
> ...


Not a fan. The AFL system is predictable (top 4 reverse their week 1 matches in week 3), and the McIntyre system allowed for a myriad of possibilities. Hopefully I'm mistaken, but I doubt it. 8*D

I like the change. No more headscratching and "if this team wins, but that team loses" discussions on the first weekend of finals


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AFL system is far better


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I kinda liked the two codes having different systems, made it more interesting. The Mcintyre system needed to be looked at though, so stuff like 2006 doesn't happen again, where Newcastle (4th) beat Manly (5th) first week, and Brisbane (3rd) beat St George (6th), and the two winners were 'rewarded' by having to play each other, 3 vs 4, meaning they had a much tougher game than the teams they beat, who were 'punished' by getting to play each other, 5 vs 6, giving them an easier game, when it should've been 1st week winner vs 1st week loser, 3 vs 5 and 4 vs 6. 

Hopefully they also sort out the 'home reigon' BS that meant the Manly vs NQ game last year was at the SFS, despite the fact they knew no Manly supporters would make the effort to travel into the Eastern Suburbs for it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Not a fan. The AFL system is predictable (top 4 reverse their week 1 matches in week 3), and the McIntyre system allowed for a myriad of possibilities. Hopefully I'm mistaken, but I doubt it. 8*D
> 
> I like the change. No more headscratching and "if this team wins, but that team loses" discussions on the first weekend of finals


so ur not a fan, but you like the change


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Home region is still staying but its garbage. Even against NQ, we'd have packed out Brookie for that game. The transport system in sydney is a joke, i wasn't about to go to the game past the fucking city. Other fans whine about us Manly fans not travelling but in the time it takes, round trip in the 20-30km or whatever it is from brookie to SFS and back via public transport you could drive to Newcastle.

For example my uni is out pretty close to the SFS, took me 90 mins to get to uni each day on public transport, and then 90 mins on the way home.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lieyf said:


> so ur not a fan, but you like the change


I was trolling.



Rush said:


> Home region is still staying but its garbage. Even against NQ, we'd have packed out Brookie for that game. The transport system in sydney is a joke, i wasn't about to go to the game past the fucking city. Other fans whine about us Manly fans not travelling but in the time it takes, round trip in the 20-30km or whatever it is from brookie to SFS and back via public transport you could drive to Newcastle.
> 
> For example my uni is out pretty close to the SFS, took me 90 mins to get to uni each day on public transport, and then 90 mins on the way home.


Home region is a complete joke. Gold Coast, North Queensland, Canberra, Melbourne, Warriors, Brisbane & Newcastle get to play at their actual home grounds in week 1/2. All the Sydney teams have to go to the SFS or ANZ (which is fine if you're a Rooster, Bulldog or Souths fan) but the rest of us are copping a raw deal.

You're spot on with the public transport mess, and it's a large factor into why you don't get a huge turnup on Manly supporters who travel into the city.

I'd much rather see a packed Leichhardt, or Brookie, or even scummy Kogarah, and see a team who earnt a home final be actually able to play at their true home ground, than an SFS or ANZ that can barely muster 20,000 fans and reduce the atmosphere of the game. Look at S15 and AFL finals, you don't see empty seats, yet last years Manly/Cowboys and even Manly/Brisbane games, both at the SFS, you could see bays of empty seats, which is an absolute travesty. It needs to be fixed asap - fuck people if they can't get a ticket, that's what memberships are for, securing the early offer to buy these tickets. Miss out on a ticket then you can watch on 9. Simple really.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

it depends on the teams though. cronulla finished in 3rd back in 2008 and got a home final against the raiders because it was obvious that shark park wouldn't sell out due to our lower supporter base and the opposition being 5 hours away

its all about making money for the NRL, whereas it should be about atmosphere. as you said sxe a packed leichhardt or brookvale on a friday night or sunday afternoon is premium viewing, even on TV


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

How many was in attendance for our finals games last year? If you have those games at Brookie, its a sell out. You would have an absolutely packed house and an amazing atmosphere.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> We should take this to the rugby thread but at no point last season could you call Chris Sandow in form. Anyone with half a brain can see he is a very 1 dimensional player, and lacks the attributes for playing representative football...


He can’t defend. It’s as simple as that. Hell, Joe Williams was a better defender.



Rush said:


> Running between the wickets is nothing compared to play calling and defensive awareness in rugby.


 That’s one side of the game. Fielding is most certainly a team task. 



Rush said:


> Back to rugby, Myles is awful, Harrison is shit as well while Johnson is the only player worth a damn from your comparison. Stewart, Watmough, Gallen, Tony Williams, Douglas, Bird etc all bring something far greater to a rep team than Nate 'The Forehead' Myles and Harrison.


 Myles is “awful”, Harrison is “shit”? Oh, dear. What? Club form? They’ve been handing Gallen, Watmough, Stewart etc. their collective ass in SOO. Lol at Tony Williams, the guy makes like 4 tackles a game... a winger’s workload.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Cricket Discussion Thread*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> He can’t defend. It’s as simple as that. Hell, Joe Williams was a better defender.
> 
> That’s one side of the game. Fielding is most certainly a team task.
> 
> Myles is “awful”, Harrison is “shit”? Oh, dear. What? Club form? They’ve been handing Gallen, Watmough, Stewart etc. their collective ass in SOO. Lol at Tony Williams, the guy makes like 4 tackles a game... a winger’s workload.


No, Thaiday, Matt Scott, Parker, Thurston, Cronk, Smith, Lockyer & Slater have been handing them their asses, not shithouse twats who only get a run because of name value and being born in Queensland.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official Cricket Discussion Thread*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> He can’t defend. It’s as simple as that. Hell, Joe Williams was a better defender.
> 
> That’s one side of the game. Fielding is most certainly a team task.
> 
> Myles is “awful”, Harrison is “shit”? Oh, dear. What? Club form? They’ve been handing Gallen, Watmough, Stewart etc. their collective ass in SOO. Lol at Tony Williams, the guy makes like 4 tackles a game... a winger’s workload.


I know that, Sandow is garbage. Using him in this argument is pointless becuase he's not a good player.

Fielding isn't a team task for the most part and certainly not something that requires you to know who you're playing with. You call for the ball if it gets skied, common sense. You back up the thrower, common habit for anyone who plays cricket. 

They're both garbage at club level and certainly haven't done anything of note at Origin level other than be on and apart of a really good side. 

Williams was a winger until late last year  You see blokes running at him? No one does.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> No, Thaiday, Matt Scott, Parker, Thurston, Cronk, Smith, Lockyer & Slater have been handing them their asses, not shithouse twats who only get a run because of name value and being born in Queensland.


 Mate, the match is won in the forwards. You’ve named a guy who only over the last season or so became the premier prop in the game, but neglected to mention Price & Civoniceva. Parker? His club work rate is amazing but prior to last season when did he last play A SOO game? 2005. Last year, he started each game off the bench. He’s hardly a match winning contributor. Myles and Harrison started all three games. Harrison played a big part in unleashing Inglis down the left in 2009. He’s deceptively creative. Myles has contributed as a starter and a ball carting forward off the bench, particularly when the team has been light in front rowers.

Harrison and Myles are far superior defenders to Thaiday. If anything, he’s a liability. Myles, Harrison and Johnson is the best back row that can be picked. These are your no frills men who win you SOO contests.

Yes, you’re right. NSW are so moronic they would fail to even select SOO material like Myles and Harrison, in favour of picking turnstiles like Watmough and Stewart, and penalty machines like Gallen. It is silly to think that a guy like Lance Thompson never got a run. He is the perfect Origin style player. He would have played many games for QLD. It highlights the difference in approach between the two states… and why QLD continue to get it right.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official Cricket Discussion Thread*

Watmough and Stewart are turnstiles? turn it up son, 2nd best defense in the league, and premiers for the 2nd time in 4 years on the back of the work they do.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Cricket Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> Watmough and Stewart are turnstiles? turn it up son, 2nd best defense in the league, and premiers for the 2nd time in 4 years on the back of the work they do.


 Watmough is bad. Check his missed tackle stats over the last few seasons. At best, Stewart is average.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Unfortunately money will always prevail over common sense. That's why NSW are playing the Reds at ANZ on Saturday instead of the SFS. Half full for more money vs full for less money.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Cricket Discussion Thread*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Mate, the match is won in the forwards. You’ve named a guy who only over the last season or so became the premier prop in the game, but neglected to mention Price & Civoniceva. Parker? His club work rate is amazing but prior to last season when did he last play A SOO game? 2005. Last year, he started each game off the bench. He’s hardly a match winning contributor. Myles and Harrison started all three games. Harrison played a big part in unleashing Inglis down the left in 2009. He’s deceptively creative. Myles has contributed as a starter and a ball carting forward off the bench, particularly when the team has been light in front rowers.
> 
> Harrison and Myles are far superior defenders to Thaiday. If anything, he’s a liability. Myles, Harrison and Johnson is the best back row that can be picked. These are your no frills men who win you SOO contests.
> 
> Yes, you’re right. NSW are so moronic they would fail to even select SOO material like Myles and Harrison, in favour of picking turnstiles like Watmough and Stewart, and penalty machines like Gallen. It is silly to think that a guy like Lance Thompson never got a run. He is the perfect Origin style player. He would have played many games for QLD. It highlights the difference in approach between the two states… and why QLD continue to get it right.


:lmao Lance Thompson? Please, oh please, select Queensland side this year.

Yes, won in the forwards off the work of Scott, Petero & Thaiday. Harrison is garbage - was for Souths, is for Gold Coast and Queensland. He's fortunate to be selected in a great team, but is a shit player. Myles is the same.

Parker accomplished more off the bench than Harrison or Myles did in all 3 games. And no, Lockyer/Thurston created the opportunity for Harrison to push the pass to Inglis. Harrison didn't spark shit.

I'd rather trust Thaiday to stop a defender than Harrison or Myles. Johnson should have been in over Harrison & Myles.

That penalty machine single handedly embarrassed your forwards in Sydney last year.

Queensland got it right on their halves combination. Lockyer directed those forwards around, as did Thurston. Smith's work from 9 was also impecable. We'll see the change come May.



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Watmough is bad. Check his missed tackle stats over the last few seasons. At best, Stewart is average.


If Stewart is an average second rower, then I shudder to think of what a brillianr second rower is. It certainly isn't a sack of shit Like Ashley Harrison.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Speaking of, S15 starts in 17 hours or so :mark:

Crusaders will be tested with Dan the Man and 'Sir' Richie both being out today, and having lost $BW. Still, they could pull out the classic performance to get the first up win.

Biggest fallers from last year will be the Bulls. Biggest improvers will be the Rebels. Reds, Crusaders & Stormers will take the conferences once more, with the Sharks, Chiefs & Waratahs making up the numbers. Champions will be be Crusaders or the Reds, I'm expecting a rematch from last year, although this time in Christchurch, and this time with us winning.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Up dem Crusaders. Great game, but so much they can improve on. #titlechallenge.

NRL Season Preview coming this weekend.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

well, the Sharks went and fucking lost :cuss:

good day for Crusaders, blues looked the business as well.

Brumbies / Force was boring

Bulls / Sharks shows that the SA sides need more work this season


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ calling Harrison shit.

You muppet. Harrison is an excellent lock forward/second rower. Very underrated by most, yourself included.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*sXe Maverick’s NRL Season Preview*​








*Gained:* Petero Civoniceva, Luke Capewell, Nick Slyney
*Lost:* Darren Lockyer, Shane Tronc, Denan Kemp, Shea Moylan, Justin Hunt
*TAB Sportsbet:* $11
The biggest question regarding Brisbane in 2012 is how they approach life without Darren Lockyer. A guy who many times led them to victory from the jaws of defeat will be sorely missed, especially in the early exchanges of the season. Peter Wallace is not a director of action on the field, and I don’t see Corey Norman or Ben Hunt being able to spark anything from the 5/8th position.
Their forward pack is brilliant, and with Petero being back in the pack, they will be a very strong force up front. Their success lies with how well the halves can capitalise on the work of the forwards. The origin period will once again have an impact on their form, and they will struggle to make the finals.
*sXe Prediction:* 14th









*Gained:* Shaun Berrigan, Michael Bani
*Lost:* Alan Tongue, Daniel Vidot, Josh Miller, Danny Galea, David Milne, Matt Orford, James Stuart
*TAB Sportsbet:* $26
Started 2011 with so much potential, but it all went so terribly wrong especially with no Campese and Orford playing pathetically. So another season begins, and the bulk of the 2011 squad is still together, minus Alan Tongue who is a great onfield inspiration. With Campese back fit and healthy, their attack will be boosted, and it will be good to see how a Campese and Sam Williams halves combination works out. Dugan at fullback will once again be dynamic, and the addition of Berrigan to the centres should assist them out wide.
Up front, the forward pack was left embarrassed at times last year. The likes of Shillington, White & Fensom won’t allow that to happen again, and it was these forwards who laid such a commanding platform for the Raiders in 2010. If they can reach this level of consistency again, then there won’t be many who can stop them.
*sXe Prediction:* 4th









*Gained:* James Graham, Luke MacDougall, James Gavet
*Lost:* Jamal Idris, Michael Hodgson, Brad Morrin, Ben Roberts, Gary Warburton, Jarred Hickey, Aidan Sezer, Andrew Ryan, Chris Armit, Grant Millington, Junior Tia Kilifi, John Kite
*TAB Sportsbet:* $15
Another team who failed to deliver in 2011. They have added a 2-time premiership winning coach to the ranks, and if anyone can get the most out of these players, it would be Des. First and foremost the Bulldogs need Hodkinson to recapture his 2010 form, because he suffered 2nd year syndrome bad last year. He also needs a 5/8th who can partner him successfully, and I feel that Kris Keating is not that man. The loss of Idris out wide loses some muscle from their width, and the loss of Ryan up front will be huge. James Graham may be able to bridge that gap, as he is a solid performer, but he needs support from the rest of the guys to succeed.
*sXe Prediction:* 9th









*Gained:* Todd Carney, Bryce Gibbs, Andrew Fifita, Jon Green, Jeff Robson, Isaac De Gois, Ben Ross
*Lost:* Luke Douglas, Kade Snowden, Taulima Tautai, Ryan Tongia, Paul Aiton, Jonny Mannah, Scott Porter, Tim Smith, Siosaia Vave, Dean Collis, Broderick Wright
*TAB Sportsbet:* $26
Cronulla have recruited very well during the off season. Gibbs, De Gois and Fifita add a lot of muscle and oomph to their forward pack, which will no doubt be led effortlessly again by Gallen and Jeremy Smith. The addition of Todd Carney to the halves, alongside Wade Graham, is something that could prove to be the catalyst for a brilliant season from the Sharks. Gardner playing well at fullback will help their attack, and I only see weakness on the wings and in the centres. They will be big improvers this season.
*sXe Prediction:* 11th









*Gained:* Jamal Idris, Luke Douglas, Beau Champion, Nate Myles, Beau Falloon, Aidan Sezer, Phil Graham
*Lost:* Nathan Friend, Anthony Laffranchi, Brad Myers, Joseph Tomane, Will Matthews, Preston Campbell, Luke Capewell, Clinton Toopi, Riley Brown, Shannon Walker, Mat Rogers
*TAB Sportsbet:* $41
Another team who has recruited very well in the off season, they will be hopeful that these recruits can gel together as quickly as possible and start attaining results on field. Luke Douglas will provide a lot of support for Bailey up front, as will Myles. The signing of Aidan Sezer is a great chance for them to have a 5/8th who can partner Scott Prince the way Rogers did and attain a level of success. The loss of Preston Campbell from the back will be something they may take some time to adjust to, but Zillman is good enough to fill that void, it’s just a matter of whether he can be bothered or not.
*sXe Prediction:* 12th









*Gained:* Nick Skinner, Ben Farrar, Liam Roach
*Lost:* Will Hopoate, Michael Robertson, Shane Rodney, Jamil Hopoate, Terence Seu Seu
*TAB Sportsbet:* $13
The defending premiers have retained the majority of their playing squad from 2011, but have lost their impactful coach. Their forwards were amazing last year, especially Watmough and Stewart, and the halves combo of Foran and DCE was world beating. For Manly to have a stellar 2012 they need to DCE to buck the trend and continue his 2011 form. Toovey’s coaching ability will come into question, and if he is half as good as Des in seeting the players minds right, they’ll have a very good chance to go back-to-back.
*sXe Prediction:* 7th









*Gained:* Jack Afamasaga, Ryan Hoffman, Shea Moylan, Mitchell Garbutt, Jason Ryles, Michael Greenfield
*Lost:* Chase Stanley, Beau Champion, Adam Blair, Atelea Vea, Adam Woolnough, Troy Thompson, Dane Chisholm
*TAB Sportsbet:* $7
A well drilled, fine oiled machine, Melbourne were the benchmark of 2011 before the wheels fell of the rudder and they got outplayed by the Warriors. Majority of their team has stayed the same, and whilst they lost Adam Blair, Ryan Hoffman returns to the fray to keep them a serious premiership contender. The spine of Slater, Widdop, Cronk and Smith is second to none, and if their forward pack can dominate the field like last year, then these 4 will be well set to dominate in attack
*sXe Prediction:* 2nd









*Gained:* Darius Boyd, Adam Cuthbertson, Kade Snowden, Timana Tahu, Robbie Rochow, Daine Laurie, Danny Buderus
*Lost:* Adam MacDougall, Dan Tolar, Ben Rogers, Isaac De Gois, Mark Taufua, Keith Lulia, Steve Southern, Cameron Ciraldo, Antonio Kaufusi, Josh Ailaomai
*TAB Sportsbet:* $8
The arrival of Wayne Bennett as coach to the steel city should be a successful one, especially bringing with him dynamic fullback Darius Boyd. This will shift Gidley to the halves, and the potential for he and Mullen to form a dynamic duo is there for all to see. Buderus’ return from England is a hard picture to foresee, but if he can recapture his usual form, the forwards will be well set to dominate and destroy. Defence has always been their issue, and is something they must address if they are to genuinely challenge for the premiership
*sXe Prediction:* 6th









*Gained:* Robert Lui, Kane Linnett, Luke Harlen, Sam Hoare, Michael Parker-Walshe
*Lost:* Willie Tonga, Leeson Ah Mau, Will Tupou, Shannon Gallant, Isaak Ah Mau, Michael Bani
*TAB Sportsbet:* $15
The big improvers of 2011 had their season derailed by an injury to their playmaker Thurston. The forwards were brutal, the backs were solid, and JT was as dominant as ever. With the addition of Robert Lui, the pressure for Thurston to create all the points is lifted somewhat, but until Lui becomes comfortable directing the side, they’ll still rely on JT. Origin will test them, as they’ll be without JT and a few others, and luck withstanding can mount a challenge post-origin.
*sXe Prediction:* 5th









*Gained:* Chris Sandow, Esi Tonga, Willie Tonga, Ben Roberts, Taulima Tautai, Jake Mullaney, Daniel Penese
*Lost:* Carl Webb, Chris Walker, Paul Whatuira, Chris Hicks, Jeff Robson, Joel Reddy
*TAB Sportsbet:* $21
When it comes to Parramatta, the name everyone is talking about is Chris Sandow, the hot and cold halfback picked up for way too much money for his playing ability. Sure, he’ll take a load off of Hayne in the attacking department, but like the Bulldogs, he doesn’t have a suitable 5/8th partner to relieve the pressure at times. The forwards should still be fine, especially with Hindmarsh and Moi Moi in the pack. However, like all other years, the weight of expectation will likely prove too much for them, Sandow will prove a bust, and more questions will be asked than answered.
*sXe Prediction:* 13th









*Gained:* Junio Vaivai, Geoff Daniela, Clint Newton, Chris Armit, Cameron Ciraldo, Danny Galea, Ryan Simpkins, Etu Uaisele, Junior Tia Kilifi
*Lost:* Timana Tahu, Trent Waterhouse, Frank Puletua, Shane Elford, Junior Paulo, Matthew Bell, Petero Civoniceva, Adrian Purtell, Daine Laurie
*TAB Sportsbet:* $21
A really hard team to predict, they are a really hot and cold team. When they are on, they are amazing. When they are off, they are awful. Losing Petero from their forwards, as well as Waterhouse, will be a big obstacle for them to overcome, especially for not having recruited well at all. Luke Walsh is an okay halfback, but really needs some support, and I doubt he can get it. The issues between Gordon and Coote pertaining to the fullback side could also cripple the team emotionally, and they need to sort this out quick smart.
*sXe Prediction:* 16th









*Gained:* Matt King, Ryan Carr, Justin Hunt
*Lost:* Rhys Wesser, Chris Sandow, Shannan McPherson, Beau Falloon, Ben Ross, Luke Stuart
*TAB Sportsbet:* $17
Injury, misfortune, laziness. Three words that can be used to describe the Rabbits 2011 season. 4 of their top forwards suffered season ending injuries, and they did a respectable job at the end of the season playing as well as they did. With a fit Sam Burgess in their side, the forwards will have a lot more spark about them, and if Isaac Luke can tackle properly and thus stay suspension free, he’ll have a great time of it. Adam Reynolds is the new kid on the block, but if trial form counts for anything, he’s a more than adequate replacement for Sandow. McGuire, the coach, will stamp out laziness, which may just see John Sutton play to his potential, or get thrown out on his arse.
*sXe Prediction:* 8th









*Gained:* Chase Stanley, Will Matthews, Daniel Vidot, Josh Miller, Denan Kemp, Leeson Ah Mau, Jeremy Latimore
*Lost:* Darisu Boyd, Adam Cuthbertson, Mark Gasnier, Jack Bosden, Jon Green, Peni Tagive, Daniel Penese
*TAB Sportsbet:* $17
The second half fadeout from the Dragons sealed their fate in 2011. Whilst they blamed it on Origin, the common sense approach put it down to teams working them out and them not being able to come up with an answer in time to rescue themselves. The losses of Boyd and Gasnier will damage their attacking potential, but they still have Soward who really needs to step his game up this year for them to have any chance. The mental aspect will be their biggest challenge, and without Bennett’s cool head, the Dragons of old will return, and the pressure will get too much for them.
*sXe Prediction:* 15th









*Gained:* Anthony Mitchell, Jack Bosden, Peni Tagive, Daniel Tupou, Adam Henry, Josh Ailaomai, Daniel Mortimer, Roger Tuivasa-Sheck
*Lost:* Nate Myles, Mark Riddell, Daniel Conn, Kane Linnett, Phil Graham, Todd Carney, Anthony Watts, Jason Ryles
*TAB Sportsbet:* $21
A team who was plagued by off field issues last season will be looking for a much better showing in 2012. They have recruited well, with Bosden a solid bench player who can add some impact, and Mortimer and more than capable 5/8th who can partner well with Pearce. Out wide, the booming Tautau Moga should prove to be a damaging centre similar to Mal Meninga. If they can keep their defence in check, and keep a stable mind, they’ll surprise a lot of people this year.
*sXe Prediction:* 10th









*Gained:* Nathan Friend
*Lost:* Lance Hohaia, Brett Seymour, Jeremy Latimore, Aaron Heremaia, Joel Moon, Shaun Berrigan
*TAB Sportsbet:* $9
The pain of a grand final defeat should prove as much motivation for a great 2012 as anything else. A rather unchanged squad, minus the loss of Hohaia, they are more than capable of recapturing the form of 2011, especially with Nathan Friend being at the hooker position. Maloney and Johnson may be the best pairing of halves in the competition, and should be able to provide a wealth of opportunity for their backs to score points.
*sXe Prediction:* 3rd









*Gained:* Adam Blair, Joel Reddy, Matthew Bell, John Grant, Tom Humble, Jack Spencer, Dane Chisholm
*Lost:* Bryce Gibbs, Andrew Fifita, Mark Flanagan, Jason Cayless, Taniela Tuiaki, Geoff Daniela, Jason Schirnack, Robert Lui
*TAB Sportsbet:* $6
This team has so much playing potential and talent that it has come to the point where it is a premiership this season or bust. After coming agonisingly close in 2010 and 2011, it’s time to put up or shutup for this team. The addition of Adam Blair to the back row will prove a great pickup, as it’ll give Ellis and Heighington an added boost to perform hard each and every week. Benji Marshall is the most dynamic player of the comp, and if he can fire consistently, we’ll win a shitload of games. He’ll receive some great support from Moltzen, who is quite the creative little master himself, and speedy too. Farah should control the forwards from hooker, but needs to work on his consistency. Our backs should be in fine form again this season, with Tuqiri, Ryan, Lawrence and Ayshford all being fit and rearing to go, and Utai waiting in the wings to take over any dips in form. The young gun, Tedesco, will be incredible from the back and can really benefit from Benji and Moltz’ attacking flair, and possibly create some Cronk to Slater-esque moments. So much potential, it’s time to strike whilst the iron is hot.
*sXe Prediction:* 1st


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That is the worst most biased prediction i've seen (yes that includes those muppets Daley and Gould). Raiders 4th? Warriors 3rd? Tigers 1st? What????


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You're just jelly I have Manly 7th. Tigers is biased, but I really think the Warriors can go above and beyond this year, and Canberra can achieve their 2010 form with a fit Campese.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at dem predictions


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Broncos won't finish that low, knights/cowboys, both will be pushing for those spots with dragons (who won't slide down that far but will still be hard pressed to make the 8)

My top 8

Storm
Manly
Broncos
Tigers
Warriors
Rabbits
Cowboys
Bulldogs
-------
Knights
Dragons
Sharks
Raiders
Titans
Eels
Roosters
Panthers


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Some of those predictions are also due to me predicting injuries for some squads (bar Manly, i'm biased ;D). Storm like always are the team to beat, Tigers will choke yet again. Warriors are too inconsistant to place any higher but like last year will be a threat come finals. Raiders have a garbage pack, Eels/Titans need time to gel with their signings, i see Sharks and Bulldogs having good years as well as the Rabbits with their new coach. Roosters and Panthers will struggle.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

triple post, woo.

Okay, who the fuck kicked the ball back to the reds with 30 seconds left? Drop that cunt immediately. Cost us the game which we didn't deserve to lose. Reds may have won this, but they played ugly. If they don't improve without Cooper, they'll struggle hard. They had nothing in attack, absolutely nothing. So infuriating its not funny. I thought we'd grow out of giving up competition points like this. Its garbage.

On the plus side, Pretorius looks like one to watch. AAC was very good but our standout was Rob Horne. One of the commentators said it best, "i just want to see him make a season without getting injured". If he stays fit, and we can get Mitchell and Barnes fit we will make a good shake of the finals. However it is games like this that we really need to win. Our defense and discipline let us dow badly. We were good at set pieces, the scrum and lineout working well and we were good at the breakdown when we didn't give away dumb penalties. The two young guys we had playing on the wings did really well. The touchie calling a forward pass on Palu's non try is a terrible call and i really hope he gets dropped for that garbage.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You do have to feel sorry for the Waratahs, that game was yours for the taking and you deserved the win. But, like in years gone by, little things happen that lead to the downfall in these type of matches. Get a few injured players back and you'll challenge the Reds who are lost without Quade.

BTW, suck shit $BW, that's what you get for being a sook and moving on. Fuck yourself.

As for tomorrow's games, I think the Stormers will bore the Hurricanes into submission, and think the Lions will have too much for the Cheetahs, but I'm hoping it's an open entertaining spectacle like those games were last year.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah when you see Mitchell, Elsom and Turner sitting on the bench also knowing Berrick Barnes is out and knowing that you should've won anyway is a slight upside. We have the squad to win the title easy. Its just getting there mentally that is the problem. Like tonight, 30 secs left. It doesn't matter if your winger calls for a kick. Hold the ball, run the clock down and win. Simple.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ireland/Italy actually close and entertaining. Hopefully one day Italy get competitive enough to have a shot at winning the 4, sorry 6 nations.

940316 - code for Daily Telegraph NRL fantasy. Join up if you haven't already


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Close and competitive? The second half was a mauling and they won by about 30 points.

The "Saviours of Northern Hemisphere rugby" aka "We'll smash them off the park" Wales losing to England yet again :


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Farcical decision gives Wales the win. Still, they're hardly the amazing team they were made out to be in the build up and England put up a solid defence today but are a poor side at the moment.


----------



## Beer (Feb 11, 2008)

England were great today, Owen Farrel is a fantastic prospect. We didn't deserve to win but I'm not complaining. Waaaaaaaales!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I thought we defended well but didn't look like getting many points on the board (until the very end). Farrell was clinical though, he's a real find. I'm not really sure where the side is going yet and obviously it's a big rebuilding/transitional phase for us at the moment, so i'm not too disheartened at that result.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

lol @Manly 7th. Manly are in the top 3 easily along w/Storm and Warriors imo. idk how well Broncos will do w/out Lockyer, i hope shit or certainly under-achieve. 

confident Manly will win again btw.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Seb said:


> Close and competitive? The second half was a mauling and they won by about 30 points.
> 
> The "Saviours of Northern Hemisphere rugby" aka "We'll smash them off the park" Wales losing to England yet again :


I posted my comment just after halftime. Of course Italy were going to get mauled, they can't compete for 80 minutes. If they could, they would have beaten England last fortnight, rather than lose at the end.



Seb said:


> Farcical decision gives Wales the win. Still, they're hardly the amazing team they were made out to be in the build up and England put up a solid defence today but are a poor side at the moment.


Far from a farce, it was inconclusive to see if the ball was down or not, and no angle that I saw showed the ball being placed over the line.

With Wales facing Italy in Cardiff next up, it may well come down to a Wales/France game to decide the champions. All depends how the French handle Ireland and England in the next 2 fixtures.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

What a try to win it for Wales! Watched it on and off, but the last 10 minutes were well dramatic, even if the rest looked like a typical Northern Hemisphere kickfest. The decision at the end was correct, it definitely wasn't clear enough to award a try, pity for England it was after full time, otherwise they probably would've scored off the scrum.

From the S15, the Australian teams are lucky they get to play each other twice so that they can actually win some games. Honestly, the Reds vs Waratahs game was one of the worst games of top level rugby I've ever seen, and I'm thankful I didn't see the Force vs ACT game. Both NZ derbies, on the other hand, were class, and thankfully the Highlanders delivered, thus winning me $20 off a mate who said they'd get done by at least two tries. Only one game was decided by more than 5 points, looks like it'll be a top year.

As for the league, who is this clown Adrian Proszenko who writes for the Sun Herald? I'm biased because I've supported Newcastle my whole life, but in the NRL preview, he said that the Knights are trying to 'buy a premiership'. What a load of rubbish. 
They had 8 signings listed in their preview: 3 were former Knights returning (Buderus, Tahu, Snowden), two were from the local comps (Laurie the local league, and Wade the local union), Adam Cuthbertson is past his best, and nobody else wanted him and Alex McKinnon has played a handful of first grade games. Darius Boyd is the only high profile signing, and he's the only established rep player that Newcastle has ever signed. And yes, they signed Wayne Bennett, but who wouldn't sign him if they had the chance? He has good reasons for coming here. How is any of that trying to buy a premiership? All clubs recruit players, and they recruit a lot more than we have over this off season. The majority of our side are still Newcastle juniors. I honestly see them finishing no higher than 4th. We came 8th last year despite a horrific injury toll, so I think 5th/6th would be a likely finish. 

tl;dr Adrian Proszenko is a clown


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh dear not another Newcastle fan


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Ohhhh yes. I didn't know there were any others on here? Maybe I came too late and they'd already left.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> Honestly, the Reds vs Waratahs game was one of the worst games of top level rugby I've ever seen


you're not doing yourself any favours here. the only other newcastle fan on here is a muppet (hi ADAM) and quotes like this already put you on the wrong foot 8*D

Knights aren't trying to buy a premiership, but Snowden may have been a Newc junior but that means shit when he hasn't played there in ages, when he wasn't wanted by the club and left and became a 'superstar' elsewhere and when you guys paid a truckload to get him back, Laurie wasn't a Knights junior and was dumped by 2 other clubs which is why he was playing in a local newcastle comp. Boyd is a high profile signing. Cuthbertson isnt past his best, he's just garbage.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Rush said:


> you're not doing yourself any favours here. the only other newcastle fan on here is a muppet (hi ADAM) and quotes like this already put you on the wrong foot 8*D
> 
> Knights aren't trying to buy a premiership, but Snowden may have been a Newc junior but that means shit when he hasn't played there in ages, when he wasn't wanted by the club and left and became a 'superstar' elsewhere and when you guys paid a truckload to get him back, Laurie wasn't a Knights junior and was dumped by 2 other clubs which is why he was playing in a local newcastle comp. Boyd is a high profile signing. Cuthbertson isnt past his best, he's just garbage.


Yeah I didn't really think there was much point signing Cuthbertson, I'd prefer Richie to start. Laurie is only playing NSW Cup anyway. And it's not like we've made many high profile signings before in club history so a couple here won't hurt.

I exaggerated that quote a bit, but it was a pretty poor game. First game of the season or not, there was a truckload of dropped ball. At least it was close.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I posted my comment just after halftime. Of course Italy were going to get mauled, they can't compete for 80 minutes. If they could, they would have beaten England last fortnight, rather than lose at the end.
> 
> Far from a farce, it was inconclusive to see if the ball was down or not, and no angle that I saw showed the ball being placed over the line.
> 
> With Wales facing Italy in Cardiff next up, it may well come down to a Wales/France game to decide the champions. All depends how the French handle Ireland and England in the next 2 fixtures.


There was no question that Strettle got over the line watching it live, and the slow-mo footage clearly shows Strettle grounding the ball out the back of his hand, way before the ball is bought back the other side of the line by the Welsh player as shown in the close up shots. Just because there was no birds eye view of it doesn't mean some common sense couldn't be applied, you could see live on the tv it was a try, it was a woeful piece of officiating.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Cricket Discussion Thread*



sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao Lance Thompson? Please, oh please, select Queensland side this year.


 Sure, let me get it out of the way.

1.	Slater
2.	Boyd (l)
3.	Inglis (l)
4.	Tate (r)
5.	Yow Yeh (r)
6.	Thurston
7.	Cronk
8.	Scott
9.	Smith
10.	Civoniceva
11.	Harrison (l)
12.	Thaiday (r)
13.	Johnson

14.	Ballin
15.	Myles (better team balance with Thaiday starting + Myles returning to a familiar role off the bench)
16.	Shillington
17.	Hannant

Maybe I should take a stab at picking the NSW side instead.



Rush said:


> Watmough and Stewart are turnstiles? turn it up son, 2nd best defense in the league, and premiers for the 2nd time in 4 years on the back of the work they do.





sXe_Maverick said:


> Yes, won in the forwards off the work of Scott, Petero & Thaiday. Harrison is garbage - was for Souths, is for Gold Coast and Queensland. He's fortunate to be selected in a great team, but is a shit player. Myles is the same...


Okay, sirs, let’s have a look. There was once a great stats based website... but I don’t know what happened to it. For last season’s stats, we might have to wait until this week’s Big League. For this task, I’m considering stats from the 2010 season, that’s not the most recent season but the season prior (culminating in a win to the Dragons over the Roosters).

Thaiday 30. 1 tackles per game, 66 mistackles for the season + 21 errors, 9 penalties
Stewart 33. 7 tackles, 66 mistackles + 19 errors, 16 penalties

Both these guys are about average. Myles had similar defensive stats at 31.8 and 59.

Harrison 35.6 tackles, 36 mistackles + 8 errors, 10 penalties

Watmough 24.4 tackles, 87 mistackles + 35 errors, 21 penalties Seriously?

Watmough had the fourth most missed tackles of any forward, with only De Gois , Luke and Bird doing worse. Luke was averaging a shocking 7 missed tackles per game for the first handful of games. Only Farah and Bird had more errors for a forward than Watmough.

Two other NSW reps in Lewis and Bird are also noted weak defenders.

Lewis – only 25.2 tackles, 77 mistackles. I know for a fact that Lewis had been averaging above 3 mistackles per game for the past 3 seasons. That’s a weakness in his game that’s seldom highlighted.
Bird – a meagre 14.8 tackles, 90 mistackles!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

2010 was the worst season Watmough has played in years. His best work is on attack regardless, and i thought Stewart was a turnstile? Again best work on attack (plays as a 2nd 5/8th) and yet his defensive numbers are comparable to Myles and Harrison (they play in different positions as well.)


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> Stewart... his defensive numbers are comparable to Harrison (they play in different positions as well.)


 Are you reading the same thing I am? Managing your mistackles is a major, major part of the game. There is a huge difference between 1 and 2 mistackles a game. The latter is twice as many mistackles over the course of a season. Harrison and Stewart weren't comparable in any way. As for Watmough, support your statement with stats. He’s always been a poor defender. As for your different positions argument, don’t bother. Harrison has played wider, and defensively mopped up through the middle. Watmough is mainly deployed wider because he's a liability.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Was never a try at the end, good decision.

Love it when England get beat.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Seb said:


> There was no question that Strettle got over the line watching it live, and the slow-mo footage clearly shows Strettle grounding the ball out the back of his hand, way before the ball is bought back the other side of the line by the Welsh player as shown in the close up shots. Just because there was no birds eye view of it doesn't mean some common sense couldn't be applied, you could see live on the tv it was a try, it was a woeful piece of officiating.


We must be watching different footage. His arm went across the line, he attempted to place the ball, but a Welsh arm was blocking the ball from hitting the ground, then it was pushed back into the ruck where it hit the ground on the try line. It was not a try.

However, I was a little surprised that England didn't get a scrum from the penalty advantage I'm sure I heard them receive about 10 seconds prior to the backline movement. Unless the officials deemed that using the advantage, then who knows.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> We must be watching different footage. His arm went across the line, he attempted to place the ball, but a Welsh arm was blocking the ball from hitting the ground, then it was pushed back into the ruck where it hit the ground on the try line. It was not a try.
> 
> However, I was a little surprised that England didn't get a scrum from the penalty advantage I'm sure I heard them receive about 10 seconds prior to the backline movement. Unless the officials deemed that using the advantage, then who knows.


He did place the ball out the back of his hand before the Welsh arm pushed it back/got under it.

http://i43.tinypic.com/29g2yq.png

Not sure if you can see the video in the link below but if you can you'll see they're clearly over the line when that happens:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/rugby-union/17169125

Hell even if you can't, you can see in the screenshot his foot is only just on the other side of the line, and he's laying on his back fully stretched out, which puts a good 2 metres between where his ball is and the line.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Are you reading the same thing I am? Managing your mistackles is a major, major part of the game. There is a huge difference between 1 and 2 mistackles a game. The latter is twice as many mistackles over the course of a season. Harrison and Stewart weren't comparable in any way. As for Watmough, support your statement with stats. He’s always been a poor defender. As for your different positions argument, don’t bother. Harrison has played wider, and defensively mopped up through the middle. Watmough is mainly deployed wider because he's a liability.


Watmough plays wider because he's a 2nd rower, as for Stewart he plays either 2nd row or lock. Watmough has played 206 games for Manly scoring 63 tries. Thats a huge number for a forward. He has a lot of metres and a lot of hitups, hence the high number of mistakes and both Watmough and Stewart are 80 minutes players. Sure some games they may only play 60-70 mins. More time on the field = higher number of missed tackles when you look at it as a total number. Myles doesn't have nearly the same amount of game time, and Harrison while being a good defender is a total numpty with the ball in hand.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> Watmough plays wider because he's a 2nd rower, as for Stewart he plays either 2nd row or lock. Watmough has played 206 games for Manly scoring 63 tries. Thats a huge number for a forward. He has a lot of metres and a lot of hitups, hence the high number of mistakes and both Watmough and Stewart are 80 minutes players. Sure some games they may only play 60-70 mins. More time on the field = higher number of missed tackles when you look at it as a total number. Myles doesn't have nearly the same amount of game time, and Harrison while being a good defender is a total numpty with the ball in hand.


 The subject was defence. You’re jumping around a bit. You fail to realise that Harrison made more tackles than both Stewart and Watmough. If he played less minutes, which I’m sure he didn’t, it actually further hinders your argument (making more tackles with less minutes). In SOO defence is the key. Harrison is far superior to both Stewart and Watmough in this department.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

When i said Myles and Harrison are garbage it took everything into consideration. You're focusing one part of the game to try and twist the argument in favour of your queenslanders. Watmough is an aggressive attacking player hence the mistakes and penalties. Stewart is a far more complete player than either of them, he's a solid defender (the stats you posted even back that up) and he is a far better attacking player than Myles and Harrison put together. 

You also have stats from one year (2010) when Watmough was playing poorly. 2009 was an amazing year for him, and 2011 was a good rebound year. 2010 he got done for a number of off field things, his game was a mess.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> *sXe Maverick’s NRL Season Preview*​


 Hmmm...


*1. Knights* - Pacesetters. Bennett will immediately turn the culture around. Buderus and Tahu will recapture close to career best form, and provide a steady flow of attack for the side. Bennett will need to get more out of the erratic Mullen, but I see Gidley as a probable first receiver during some stage of the season. Most of the attack will flow through Boyd, as a third receiver. I do, however, see the side capitulating come finals, almost a carbon copy of Bennett's first season in charge of St George.

*2. Dragons* - I wouldn't be too concerned with Bennett's departure. They have a similar squad, and are defensively sound right across the park with Cooper, Creagh, Scott, Young, Prior, Weyman, Hunt etc. Soward will need to provide the spark. 

*3. Sea Eagles* - Best halves combination in the game, bar none. Again, a change of coach shouldn't faze a side with a winning culture so soon. Add Lyon and the Stewarts to the teams attack, and they should be putting sides away on a regular basis. They’re my tip to be the first back-to-back winners since the Broncos.

*4. Storm* - After last season's failure, I think Bellamy will once again take the foot off the pedal to assure the side is peaking come finals time (exactly as he did after they were obliterated by the Sea Eagles in the 2008 final, then came back to win it from fourth a year later). Ryles will be one of the buys of the season.

*5. Bulldogs* - I think Graham and Tolman will become the premier front row in the game. They'll need to rebuild the back row, but they definitely have a team that can push for a GF next year, particularly with Hasler at the helm. The fact that they've scrapped the McIntyre system will really hurt an unpredictable team like the 'Dogs.

*6. Cowboys* - They have underachieved the last couple of seasons, and I see them making the finals but no more. I don't like the move of Thurston from 7 to 6. No team that Dallas Johnson has been a part of has ever missed the finals. He's a reliable workhorse that'll do the defensive job of three men.

*7. Broncos* (my team) - We'll win one, lose one. It'll take at least a season to get the halves consistently in sync with the team sans Lockyer. I personally would have liked to have seen what Beale can do at 6, with a full offseason there behind him. I expect McGuire to really come on, if given the opportunity.

*8. Panthers* - I think Cleary + Gould will get them in. They did finish 2nd in 2010. Management has the team that they wanted for next season (discarding Civoniceva, Waterhouse) etc. I see Walsh being more consistent.


*9. Rabbitohs *- They'll still need new halves. Reynolds + Sutton will not be the answer. They'll have a chance, but I see them roaring late and falling a game short of claiming a place in the 8 without a decent pair. Watch for another slow start.

*10. Tigers* - Sheens preferred squads have largely failed since winning the premiership (Blair doesn't change things). I expect calls for his head again during the year. The media seemed to be playing up a Sheens/Marshall/Farah rift, I don't know if anything will materialise, but they'll get restless if they underperform.

*11. Warriors* - I expect them to be fluctuated out. Maloney's decision to leave will prove a distraction. They'll struggle away.

*12. Titans* - This is a tough one. They have quite a good side, but I don't know if it'll be enough to turn around their bad play of last season. Prince is probably past it.

*13. Roosters* - No matter how bad they play, they're never too far from the 8 at any given time. I think if they drop off a bit; they'll probably wait for Maloney and maybe SBW, while putting Anasta and Minichiello out to pasture.

*14. Sharks* - They've recruited fairly well. I just don't know if they'll have the steel to cut it with the top sides, having done so poorly in recent seasons (despite obvious effort). Hopefully, Carney puts a full season on the park.

*15. Eels* - Where do I start? Their recruitment has been horrible over the last couple of seasons. Sandow can't be trusted to run a bath. Hayne and Smith are already injured. It'll take years to turn it around, considering they've also thrown a lot of money at Hopoate for when he returns.

*16. Raiders* - They have a good young team, but so much will depend on Campese. Who will they partner him with, McCrone or Williams? Will he get his form? Will he play out the season? Will their two great defenders, Buttriss and Fensom, be installed as two of their first picks, every week? They'll struggle away from home. Furner will be the first incumbent coach to get the boot.



Rush said:


> Broncos won't finish that low, knights/cowboys, both will be pushing for those spots with dragons (who won't slide down that far but will still be hard pressed to make the 8)
> 
> My top 8
> 
> ...


 The last time we made the top four prior to last season? 2006.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Knights won't come close to first and Panthers will struggle.

As for the Broncos point, you know what the Titans came last year? 16th, you know that they came top 4 the 2 seasons before that? A lot changes in the space of a year and i really rate the youngsters you have coming through. the only thing about the Broncos that i feel is lacking is your halves this season. Might struggle to settle in. Over the next few years you will need to get some good young front rowers but the Broncos are very well set up despite the loss of Lockyer.


----------



## Beer (Feb 11, 2008)

Seb said:


> He did place the ball out the back of his hand before the Welsh arm pushed it back/got under it.
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/29g2yq.png
> 
> ...


I still wouldn't say that was a try even looking at those two links, it doesn't even look grounded to me. Either way, the welsh defense to stop him from scoring was sensational, Leigh Halfpenny knocked himself out making that tackle.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Catalans try against St Helens might be the best try i've ever seen. also Salford City Reds winning against Hull FC was tremendous.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> Knights won't come close to first and Panthers will struggle.


 We shall see. As I said, I fancy Newcastle to win the minor premiership.



Rush said:


> As for the Broncos point, you know what the Titans came last year? 16th, you know that they came top 4 the 2 seasons before that? A lot changes in the space of a year and i really rate the youngsters you have coming through.


 It's not the same. We're talking about a 6 year period where we only made the top 4 twice. Despite the general thought on us, we're no certainties. 



Rush said:


> the only thing about the Broncos that i feel is lacking is your halves this season. Might struggle to settle in. Over the next few years you will need to get some good young front rowers but the Broncos are very well set up despite the loss of Lockyer.


I would have liked:

6. Beale
7. Wallace

It doesn't look like that will happen, though. As for front rowers, we are very much set. Civioniceva, Hannant and Anderson (and Thaiday starts the year there, too) are the old guard. McGuire, Dodds, Starling and Smith are the new wave. We’re stacked.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

> GARETH ELLIS TO RETURN HOME TO ENGLAND IN 2013
> 
> Wests Tigers have today agreed to release international second-rower Gareth Ellis a year earlier from his contract to enable him to return home to England in 2013.
> 
> ...




I guess 2012 is even moreso put up or shutup now from us. Gareth has been an amazing player for us the last 3 years and deserves to take a ring back to England.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> We shall see. As I said, I fancy Newcastle to win the minor premiership.
> 
> It's not the same. We're talking about a 6 year period where we only made the top 4 twice. Despite the general thought on us, we're no certainties.
> 
> ...


You're probably the only person in the thread that doesn't rate their own sides chances. Nothing wrong with that, I value it when someone can back up their opinion and you know your side well. However you argue against the same logic you use for the Broncos when you say that the Knights will win the minor premiership. In the 6 years you say that the Broncos have only made the top 4 twice, you know how many times the Knights have made the 8? Three. 2006 - 4th, 2009 - 7th and 2011 - 8th. Go back one year more and they won the spoon in 05. Wayne Bennett is a great coach but he is not a miracle worker which is what the Knights need to win the minor premiership.

Petero isn't long for the game, Thiaday is a 2nd rower. McGuire is a gun but Dodds isn't great. You need more (good) front rowers but more important is a better playmaker than Wallace.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Team News*



> THURSDAY:
> 
> Newcastle Knights v St George Illawarra Dragons at Hunter Stadium, 7:30pm
> 
> ...


___________

Also everyone should join up for nrl supercoach - http://nrlfantasy.dailytelegraph.com.au/ and join in league number 940316


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> You're probably the only person in the thread that doesn't rate their own sides chances. Nothing wrong with that, I value it when someone can back up their opinion and you know your side well. However you argue against the same logic you use for the Broncos when you say that the Knights will win the minor premiership. In the 6 years you say that the Broncos have only made the top 4 twice, you know how many times the Knights have made the 8? Three. 2006 - 4th, 2009 - 7th and 2011 - 8th. Go back one year more and they won the spoon in 05. Wayne Bennett is a great coach but he is not a miracle worker which is what the Knights need to win the minor premiership.


 Well, we’re considering two different things here. The Broncos with Lockyer have long had the reputation of being one of the teams to beat, yet we’ve only finished twice over the last six years in the top four, one of which saw us claim the top prize. Newcastle, on the other hand, are your under the radar team. They’ve twice made the 8 over the last three years, and have played some good football. They have some nice pieces: Gidley, Uate, Naiqama, Sau, McManus, Stig, Mullen, Houston, Fa’aoso, Tuimavave, Edwards, Taia, and Hilder. One of Bennett’s favourites, Costigan, is there. They have big hopes for Roberts. Cutherbertson and McKinnon come along. Boyd, Buderus, Tahu and Snowden are top buys. I like the balance. Add to that a coach who knows how to get the best out of his roster, and you’ve got a team that will be hard to beat. Also, a few of the usual suspects won’t be as finetuned as the last couple of seasons, having experienced an offseason where key personnel have left. It’s a great season for a team like the Knights, Bulldogs or Panthers to chip away week to week and be high on the ladder at season’s end.




Rush said:


> Petero isn't long for the game, Thiaday is a 2nd rower. McGuire is a gun but Dodds isn't great. You need more (good) front rowers but more important is a better playmaker than Wallace.


 I like Wallace. He provides a steady hand. It wouldn’t be easy playing first receiver to Lockyer. If you consider the preliminary final we played in 2009 sans Wallace, we were without structure. Lockyer was ass with the ball in his hand so early. He’s a big part of the side IMO. He isn’t flashy, that’s where a livewire like Beale would have been great. I’d have picked and persisted with 6) Beale 7) Wallace for a fair chunk of the season. You can’t go chopping and changing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Well, we’re considering two different things here. The Broncos with Lockyer have long had the reputation of being one of the teams to beat, yet we’ve only finished twice over the last six years in the top four, one of which saw us claim the top prize. Newcastle, on the other hand, are your under the radar team. They’ve twice made the 8 over the last three years, and have played some good football. They have some nice pieces: Gidley, Uate, Naiqama, Sau, McManus, Stig, Mullen, Houston, Fa’aoso, Tuimavave, Edwards, Taia, and Hilder. One of Bennett’s favourites, Costigan, is there. They have big hopes for Roberts. Cutherbertson and McKinnon come along. Boyd, *Buderus, Tahu* and Snowden are top buys. I like the balance. Add to that a coach who knows how to get the best out of his roster, and you’ve got a team that will be hard to beat. Also, a few of the usual suspects won’t be as finetuned as the last couple of seasons, having experienced an offseason where key personnel have left. It’s a great season for a team like the Knights, Bulldogs or Panthers to chip away week to week and be high on the ladder at season’s end.


I'm sorry is this 2004? Because thats the last time Tahu was relevant and Buderus is past it. Don't even get me started on their squad in general which isn't anything special at all. "They’ve twice made the 8 over the last three years" yeah at 7 and 8. Thats nothing to write home about, to think that they're going to go straight to the minor premiership is odd considering your opinion about the Broncos who have a much much better squad. 

Cuthbertson is woeful. He was a bit part player for us, then moved around and around because no one wants him.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> I'm sorry is this 2004? Because thats the last time Tahu was relevant and Buderus is past it. Don't even get me started on their squad in general which isn't anything special at all. "They’ve twice made the 8 over the last three years" yeah at 7 and 8. Thats nothing to write home about, to think that they're going to go straight to the minor premiership is odd considering your opinion about the Broncos who have a much much better squad.


 Let me tell you like this, Buderus should immediately be the NSW hooker and captain. He is Origin. Ennis is a garbage defender. QLD will have an easy passage up the ruck. Farah, while being a better defender than Ennis, has shown that he doesn’t have what it takes to perform at a higher level, particularly when his only challenger has been Ennis. Actually, my next in line to Buderus would be a completely left field pick, Glenn Buttriss. Hinchcliffe also deserves a mention. You obviously have payed no attention to Buderus at Leeds. Same player, a fair bit older, still quality. Tahu will be reborn under Bennett. Hell, he turned Weyman into a top shelf prop (another underutilised by NSW). As for us having a better squad than Newcastle, we might, but I‘d rather have guys that will function as a team under Bennett. I have very little doubt that they’ll finish higher than us.



Rush said:


> Cuthbertson is woeful. He was a bit part player for us, then moved around and around because no one wants him.


 Cutherbertson adds an x factor off the bench. When Dragons were pedestrian in attack, he’d come on and give them a different point of attack. I don’t know what you’re watching. He’s played well under Bennett since his move. In fact, (the smart) Dragons supporters (and management, I believe) were quite desperate to keep him. He’s a nice addition to the Knights.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Let me tell you like this, Buderus should immediately be the NSW hooker and captain.


stopped reading there


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Glad to see Tedesco getting a run at fullback in the first game. The kid has talent, and hopefully he goes well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Weyman? He is garbage. Laziest prop in the NRL. Even George Rose does more work and he's a fat cunt. Weyman has no heart whatsoever and should never be involved in the NSW team. Leeds has a top side, it has little to nothing to do with an aging Buderus. Cuthbertson is wank and Tahu is far too injury prone, lost all of the spark he had and won't do shit under Bennett. As for hookers, Ennis, Farah, Hinchliffe are all far far better than Buderus and Buttriss? really? This is getting beyond a joke.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I still have faith that Buderus will be a good addition for us again, he's a quality player and whilst he's aged a bit, he'll still deliver. He was only bettered by Cam Smith since the turn of the century anyway and that was only in the past few years before Buderus left. But as for being NSW captain and starting hooker :lmao. Come on son.

Tahu however is a crock, and a liability. He used to be able to compensate with his athleticism in catching players who got by his poor positional sense, but those days are gone. He'll spend most of the season with the medical team anyway.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Lieyf said:


> stopped reading there


 Good. Keep picking Ennis, keep getting smacked. NSW hasn’t had a proper 9 since Buderus left. You know nothing.




Rush said:


> Weyman? He is garbage. Laziest prop in the NRL. Even George Rose does more work and he's a fat cunt. Weyman has no heart whatsoever and should never be involved in the NSW team. Leeds has a top side, it has little to nothing to do with an aging Buderus. Cuthbertson is wank and Tahu is far too injury prone, lost all of the spark he had and won't do shit under Bennett. As for hookers, Ennis, Farah, Hinchliffe are all far far better than Buderus and Buttriss? really? This is getting beyond a joke.


 Are you familiar with Weyman’s stats or are you talking eggs? He and Hunt are much, much safer than Douglas and Snowden. 

As I’ve stated previously, I don’t have last season’s stats. In the ’10 season, Buttriss was making 30+ tackles a game, and missing a little over one a game. Have a look at the previous stats I put up and compare. Also, Ennis missed around 90 tackles that same season! Buttriss and Fensom (a poor man’s DJ) are Origin type players.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

For Newcastle Buderus is a great thing. De Gois left after last year, and we've got a couple of talented hookers in the lower grades who aren't quite ready. Having Bedsy back will allow them to learn from the best whilst he gets the farewell he deserves, as well as filling the gap at hooker for first grade. 

As far as SOO goes, I very much doubt he'll get picked, especially seeing as this is his last year. Buderus in his prime > any hooker today, but Buderus after a few years in the UK? Remains to be seen. I'm sure he'll still be good, but probably not as good as Farah, who's todays best NSW hooker.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Ennis has a mortgage on the position.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Good. Keep picking Ennis, keep getting smacked. NSW hasn’t had a proper 9 since Buderus left. You know nothing.
> 
> 
> Are you familiar with Weyman’s stats or are you talking eggs? He and Hunt are much, much safer than Douglas and Snowden.
> ...


I know nothing? Laughable mate. Your logic is all over the place, you have no concept of a well rounded player and you can't seem to base your opinion on how players play but rather by their stats which don't always give the big picture. Weyman's stats are pathetic anyway.



lewieG said:


> For Newcastle Buderus is a great thing. De Gois left after last year, and we've got a couple of talented hookers in the lower grades who aren't quite ready. Having Bedsy back will allow them to learn from the best whilst he gets the farewell he deserves, as well as filling the gap at hooker for first grade.
> 
> As far as SOO goes, I very much doubt he'll get picked, especially seeing as this is his last year. Buderus in his prime > any hooker today, but Buderus after a few years in the UK? Remains to be seen. I'm sure he'll still be good, but probably not as good as Farah, who's todays best NSW hooker.





Renegade™ said:


> I still have faith that Buderus will be a good addition for us again, he's a quality player and whilst he's aged a bit, he'll still deliver. He was only bettered by Cam Smith since the turn of the century anyway and that was only in the past few years before Buderus left. But as for being NSW captain and starting hooker :lmao. Come on son.
> 
> Tahu however is a crock, and a liability. He used to be able to compensate with his athleticism in catching players who got by his poor positional sense, but those days are gone. He'll spend most of the season with the medical team anyway.


Buderus will be better than anyone else you have but yeah, nsw captain and hooker? Laughable.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> I know nothing? Laughable mate. Your logic is all over the place, you have no concept of a well rounded player and you can't seem to base your opinion on how players play but rather by their stats which don't always give the big picture. Weyman's stats are pathetic anyway.


 Seriously, I question whether you actually know anything about the game. I seldom post here because I don’t want to get into constant arguments with ignorant posters who actually have little to no concept of what you need to win in Origin. Harrison had 50 tackles in one of the Origin games last year. When Stewart or Watmough do that, please wake me up. I bet you’re the kind of guy who wouldn’t pick Matt Cooper if he wanted to play. Am I right?




Rush said:


> Buderus will be better than anyone else you have but yeah, nsw captain and hooker? Laughable.


 He was captain when he left, right? You’ve done bugger all since then. Yeah, the worst thing possible would be to actually pick a noted defender who has proven himself time and time again at this level, one who’s also a great leader. That would be completely unfathomable. What’s the alternative? Ennis. Turn it up.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao You are clueless. I'll enjoy it at the end of the year when the Knights are struggling to make the 8 and you have egg on your face.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> :lmao You are clueless. I'll enjoy it at the end of the year when the Knights are struggling to make the 8 and you have egg on your face.


 Watmough a better defender than Harrison? Ja ja. Weren’t you the one talking about players not running at Tony Williams? Holy hell!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Did i ever once say he was a better defender? Absolutely not. I said he was a better player which he is. You are the one with the defense fetish, you have no concept of a player with a well rounded game and you value defense (with no consideration for metres gained by a forward) far more than anything else as that is the only explanation as to why you rate Weyman. Tony Williams was a back for his entire career bar the 2nd half of last year and you tried to bring up his defensive stats and capabilities like a moron who doesn't even watch the game but instead reads the stats column for each player.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> Did i ever once say he was a better defender? Absolutely not. I said he was a better player which he is. You are the one with the defense fetish, you have no concept of a player with a well rounded game and you value defense (with no consideration for metres gained by a forward)


 It's about balance. I certainly wouldn't go into an Origin game with three of Hindmarsh, Johnson, Fensom, Stagg or Luck in my back row. With that said, I couldn't possibly trust Watmough to start the game even if I did accommodate two of those guys.




Rush said:


> Tony Williams was a back for his entire career bar the 2nd half of last year and you tried to bring up his defensive stats and capabilities like a moron who doesn't even watch the game but instead reads the stats column for each player.


 You don't say. Mate, when people are calling for guys like Tony Williams to represent NSW, it's pretty clear why you guys are being buried.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Williams was called for in the centres tbh.

If we had a full roster to pick from, I'd go with Lyon & Cooper as our centres this year. However, both are unavailable, so we'll probably get Jennings/Lawrence.

Regarding Buderus, I hope he goes great guns as I have in my fantasy side 8*D


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Lol at you doubting Bennett. The guy made St George a machine, one that consistently played to a very high standard. Look at what the likes of Weyman, Poore, Costigan and Soward did under him. He contributed immeasurably to them all being rep level players (Costigan previously at the Broncs). You think Poore would be playing reserve grade under Bennett? Costigan having a mediocre season in the second row instead of playing prop? Out of those three seasons, they were arguably the most consistent side. He freakin’ had two minor premierships (for one major prize) in three seasons. No coach has done that at a new club after winning six at another. Newcastle fans have a lot of good times ahead. It should come as no surprise.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

All I want to say is, GO ST GEORGE!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Lol at you doubting Bennett. The guy made St George a machine, one that consistently played to a very high standard. Look at what the likes of Weyman, Poore, Costigan and Soward did under him. He contributed immeasurably to them all being rep level players (Costigan previously at the Broncs). You think Poore would be playing reserve grade under Bennett? Costigan having a mediocre season in the second row instead of playing prop? Out of those three seasons, they were arguably the most consistent side. He freakin’ had two minor premierships (for one major prize) in three seasons. No coach has done that at a new club after winning six at another. Newcastle fans have a lot of good times ahead. It should come as no surprise.




Bennett gave guidance to a team of great players who needed that experienced, level head to guide them to premiership glory. They were consistently making the finals and always a genuine threat for the title. Newcastle, however, have been utter tripe since 2001, and no injection of Boyd at fullback or Bennett being coach will rectify that as quickly as delusional Knights fans or Bennett cockriders would belive it to happen. The one 'good' player from the Hunter since that premiership is Kurt Gidley (and last year Uate), and the rest are just...trash.

Weyman is a fat, lazy sack of shit who gasses out after 15 minutes and is highly ineffective (proven by his being embarrassed by Civoniceva & Scott in Origin). Justin Poore is a sorry excuse for a player, and proof that Parramatta have more dollars than sense when they paid big money for him. Costigan was always a solid player. Jamie Soward was a great U20's player and was always going to excel in first grade, regardless of his coach. I bet the Roosters are still ruing how they let him slip through their ranks, much like we do with Thurston & Hayne.

If Bennett wanted to prove how great a coach he is, then why didn't he take up the challenge of bringing a premiership to the Shire, which is akin to finding a needle in a haystack?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fuck me our props suck ass this year, Snowden and Cuthbertson? One the joint most overrated, lethargic, fat and unfit alongside Weyman (Snowden) and then the other who's ALWAYS been a giant sack of shit (Cuthbertson). Seriously, how is this fat bastard still getting signed by teams? He's so bad.

And as for NSW, you can't go past Douglas and Hunt. Best prop choices. Imagine if Snowden/Weyman was the prop line. :austin2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm sorry Mr Stats, but what exactly did Weyman do under Bennett? He made rep sides sure but did he contribute much on the field? Did he make the tough yards like a prop should? No. Costigan and Soward were always decent players and yes Wayne Bennett helped them to shine but they had that substance behind them. No matter how good your coach is, unless you have that talent then no matter what he does you will fail. 

No one is doubting Bennett, he is the best coach of the modern era by a long way. What we are doubting is the asinine notion that the Knights will instantly gel and be moulded into a minor premiership winning side. That will take time.

^ Adam, how is it that the Broncos fan is talking you guys up and worshipping bennett and your signings (lolcuthbertson) far more than you?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Bennett gave guidance to a team of great players who needed that experienced, level head to guide them to premiership glory. They were consistently making the finals and always a genuine threat for the title. Newcastle, however, have been utter tripe since 2001, and no injection of Boyd at fullback or Bennett being coach will rectify that as quickly as delusional Knights fans or Bennett cockriders would belive it to happen. The one 'good' player from the Hunter since that premiership is Kurt Gidley (and last year Uate), and the rest are just...trash.


 There isn’t much to rectify. It’s a pretty good team. They have a good 17 + depth, and players that can play various positions (a big strength of his Dragons teams). You make it out like they are perennial wooden spooners. I’m quite surprised that my selection of Knights as minor premiers is knocking your noses out of place. Gidley to push for Dally M.




sXe_Maverick said:


> :Weyman is a fat, lazy sack of shit who gasses out after 15 minutes and is highly ineffective (proven by his being embarrassed by Civoniceva & Scott in Origin). Justin Poore is a sorry excuse for a player, and proof that Parramatta have more dollars than sense when they paid big money for him. Costigan was always a solid player. Jamie Soward was a great U20's player and was always going to excel in first grade, regardless of his coach. I bet the Roosters are still ruing how they let him slip through their ranks, much like we do with Thurston & Hayne.


 He was one of NSW’s better performers. They should have persisted with him. Poore was injured and completely fell off.




sXe_Maverick said:


> :If Bennett wanted to prove how great a coach he is, then why didn't he take up the challenge of bringing a premiership to the Shire, which is akin to finding a needle in a haystack?


 $$$$


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> I'm sorry Mr Stats, but what exactly did Weyman do under Bennett? He made rep sides sure but did he contribute much on the field? Did he make the tough yards like a prop should? No. Costigan and Soward were always decent players and yes Wayne Bennett helped them to shine but they had that substance behind them. No matter how good your coach is, unless you have that talent then no matter what he does you will fail.


 What is it exactly you think Weyman does? Of course he does the hard yards. He's easily one of the best props in the game. 



Rush said:


> No one is doubting Bennett, he is the best coach of the modern era by a long way. What we are doubting is the asinine notion that the Knights will instantly gel and be moulded into a minor premiership winning side. That will take time.


 Knights winning the minor premiership might be a surprise, not a shock. I see no reason not to think the Knights will win the comp during Bennett's time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah in Bennett's time they could win. First year? absolutely not.

Weyman doesn't make the hard yards, he's fat, slow and lazy. He takes 2 good hitups a game and spends the rest of the time he's on the field catching his breath. He is one of the most overrated players in the game.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> Yeah in Bennett's time they could win. First year? absolutely not.


 I said minor premiership. Don't get ahead of yourself.



Rush said:


> Weyman doesn't make the hard yards, he's fat, slow and lazy. He takes 2 good hitups a game and spends the rest of the time he's on the field catching his breath. He is one of the most overrated players in the game.


 I didn’t know anyone else was rating him. If they were, we wouldn’t have seen King and Snowden get destroyed in the first game. Their marker play and lateral defence was atrocious.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Rush said:


> Yeah in Bennett's time they could win. First year? absolutely not.


This. I've been a Newcastle supporter my whole life, but not even I think they'll win the comp this year, and I know 99% of Knights fans realise that for any team, winning a premiership takes time. But last year, we had a very good side, which would've finished higher than 8th if it wasn't for the injury toll IMO (at one stage, 14 of the top 25 squad was out injured). I think top 6 would be the aim for this year, with top 4 a possibility. But I don't think a minor premiership/premiership is on the cards this year.

As for Weyman, he tries hard, and I wouldn't call him lazy, but he's probably not Origin good. Although, off the top of my head I can't think of many NSW props who knocked down the door last year.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Minor premiership is harder to win than the final. Minor premiership shows you are the best team over the course of the entire season. Once you're in the finals, anything can happen eg Warriors last season.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Storm will finish 3rd.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sickburn, eyebrow, lewie and Renegade, sign up for supercoach


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah sweet ill suss it tonight sir.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

it locksout for the first round in about 4 hours. First game is tonight.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

oh fuck~!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

First round tips:

Newcastle; Brisbane; Melbourne; Penrith; North Queensland; Warriors; Wests; Sydney


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

First round picks

Knights, Broncos, Storm, Bulldogs, Cowboys, Warriors, Tigers, Souths

Dogs/Panthers and Warriors/Manly were tough to pick.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Dragons, Broncos, Storm, Bulldogs, Titans, Warriors, Tigers, Souths

were my picks. 

Tahu, what a grub. Weyman getting shoved back every hit up like he always does. Gidley is playing well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

is this thursday thing only for one week? i sorta like it better than monday night


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah its only for this week.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Only for this week because of the cricket tomorrow.

Suck shit to Newcastle. They were as flat as an anorexic's chest and really lacked a whole lot of spark aside from Gidley and at times Buderus. :lmao at Cuthbertson's ineptness and general being a sack of shit ultimately leading to them losing the game. Hold the ball, run with it. This guy playing first grade whilst others such as Ciraldo had to move clubs to accommodate him is asinine.

Saints looked pretty good, very gritty and defensively sound. Weyman gassed like usual and made no impact at all, again like usual. Soward directed them well, and Stanley did well at fullback. Hornby getting MOTM was a joke though.

Hopefully the rain fucks off tomorrow so we can see a good entertaining attacking game between the Eels and Broncos


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Was a pretty good game for round 1, not that great if it was halfway through the season. I think the rain hurt Newcastle, we wanted to spread the ball and because it was so wet/humid, the passes were slow and Saints just slid across and covered it. Mullen's try was pretty impressive, and I thought the last pass in Morris's try was forward, but that was naked eye, haven't seen it on tv yet.

Oh and I now share Rush's opinion on Weyman. Fat fuck was only on the field half the game, and I swear he never even got close to being back 10m.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tahs playing well, just need to stay patient and we'll crush the Rebels. If we can cut out on the dumb penalties in the 2nd half this will be a rout. Good to see Carter get a couple of tries already.



lewieG said:


> Oh and I now share Rush's opinion on Weyman. Fat fuck was only on the field half the game, and I swear he never even got close to being back 10m.


(Y)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rush said:


> Dragons, Broncos, Storm, Bulldogs, Titans, Warriors, Tigers, Souths


4 from 4 so far, and the Titans are rolling over the Cowboys atm. Should be ahead by far more than 4. 

best news i've heard all day is that Rose apparently played NSW Cup today so he's dropped for the Warriors game :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fat cunt rose


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wests got belted 46-8. Nice start to their final NSW Cup season


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i was considering going to leichardt tomorrow. itll prob piss down though


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Wests got belted 46-8. Nice start to their final NSW Cup season


MANLY :balo2

hopefully a precurser to a beating on the warriors tomorrow but i doubt it.

This Titans/Cowboys game is woeful. Early contender for worst game of the year.

Stagg and Thurston are tanking for my supercoach side :/


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> i was considering going to leichardt tomorrow. itll prob piss down though


Only 1000 tickets left or something like that. Doubt the ground will get that full though with all this rain hanging around.



Rush said:


> MANLY :balo2
> 
> hopefully a precurser to a beating on the warriors tomorrow but i doubt it.
> 
> ...


Titans/Cowboys was boring. Cowboys ball handling was atrocious.

At least they only tanked, I've lost Michael Gordon


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

well Te'o and Beale also tanked. Fensom as captain was a good move, Graham in the side was good as well. 

Hoping Manly can get the points today.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

also what was that about rain around benny? :troll

Good win by us against the Warriors. Our attack looked very crisp in the first 25 minutes but we fell away badly at the end of the first half. Our defense was good all game, which was encouraging. Cherry-Evans and Foran were solid as always but the man of the match should have gone to either Lyon or Tony Williams imo. Injuries are already a bit of a worry with Matai and Stewart's fingers being broken/dislocated but we have Farrar who is a more than capable centre to come into the side. 

We need to cut out the dumb mistakes when we're on attack. Too many times we picked the poor option of passing when we should have held it and bar Williams awesome kick to set up the try and Ballin's chip in the corner our attacking kicking game was lacking. Warriors looked good but like us need to cut out the silly mistakes. Vatuvai dropped the ball cold about a half dozen times costing them field position and possession (and a try at one point). Hurrell looked very dangerous when running the ball and he will have a bright future if he keeps it up. Johnson easily the Warriors player of the game, directs them around the park very well and looks dangerous when he hasthe ball in the oppositions half. 

Tony Williams had a great game, and thats the kind of running he needs to be doing every week. Lots of hit ups, straight and hard running. Maloney had fits trying to get a hand on him. Kite and King really disappoint me, i wish they'd stop backing into tackles and just run it hard. Overall we played alright but far from our best and likewise for the Warriors but compared to the other games this round then this was quality.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> also what was that about rain around benny? :troll
> 
> Good win by us against the Warriors. Our attack looked very crisp in the first 25 minutes but we fell away badly at the end of the first half. Our defense was good all game, which was encouraging. Cherry-Evans and Foran were solid as always but the man of the match should have gone to either Lyon or Tony Williams imo. Injuries are already a bit of a worry with Matai and Stewart's fingers being broken/dislocated but we have Farrar who is a more than capable centre to come into the side.
> 
> ...


Tell me about it, I got sunburnt big time.

Tigers were so fucking lucky to win that game. Sharks played amazingly well in the second half and deserved the win, but fuck them, we won 8*D

Carney went awesome in SC, notching up 84, whilst others, such as Nathan Friend, were fucking useless. Oh well, always next week to regain the form.

I'm devo'd that I've lost Mick Gordon and Tedesco from my sides though, a points whiz and a potential cash cow. Oh well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah my supercoach side had a few injuries. Roparti, Stewart and Tedasco injured, Thurston bombing was awful as was Stagg not doing well. Fensom as captain was epic, as was having Williams, Carney and Graham.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what a fucking win roosters!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I can't help but piss myself laughing at the incredible fuck ups of Souths. Anyone else find Souths continual incompetence hilarious?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Roosters winning was great because I tipped them. And suck shit to Souths, that's karma biting you in the arse for 2010 8*D


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

King Billy doing what he does best.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Get that up ya sXe ya dirty Tigers supporting twat. Tipping them to come first? Even the bookies have jumped on our bandwagon early by making us favourites after only 2 rounds. 

Excellent comeback after being out played and penalised out of the first half. Every 50-50 decision in the first 40 went to the Tigers but they still couldn't capitalise when they had the ball. You had more of the ball but you seemed to struggle to get it out of your own end. Utai had an absolute mare, man of the match for sure. He single handedly handicapped you and if Reddy doesn't get a game over him then you should be ashamed of Sheens. Humble was very ordinary at the back, might be in your best interests to move Moltzen back there if Humble doesn't improve. 

As for us, DALY CHERRY-EVANS. Fucking beast. Fuck Brett Stewart off, and use the money in our cap to sign DCE and Foran to as long of a contract as possible. Stewart wanting 2.4 mil over 4 years? forget that. He's one bad step/tackle away from being out for yet another season. Tony Williams was a monster when he had the ball in his hands, steamrolled Farah beautifully for his try. Oldfield had a bit of a shocker as did Lussick. I think the whole coming off contract/heap of clubs chasing Lussick is screwing with his head because he's been ordinary. Whare had a solid game in the centres but i feel that Farrar would be better suited for there when Matai is out. Not sure if he's match fit though.

King had the best game i've seen from him in a long time. He was actually running the ball hard for a change and not getting pushed back in the tackle. Kite had a solid game, Harrison was alright and Buhrer was decent off the bench. Watmough needs to stop backchatting the ref and concentrate on his footy. He can produce something special and then do something boneheaded the next minute. Lyon and D.Williams were solid as always except for their woeful defense in letting Blair get the first try. 

Only poor part of our game tonight was our defense in the last 15 minutes. Instead of pushing up on the Tigers like we had been all night we hung back, let them run at us and continually allowed second phase play which, against a small, quick team like the Tigers, is suicide. Foran looked very good as always and if he and DCE can go without injuries i feel pretty confident of another top 2 finish this year.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't complain, we snoozed in the 20 mins after halftime and had too big a deficit to catch at the end. Lawrence was greatness again, but Benji was cold minus a few kicks now and then.

Utai did injure himself, so covering that is going to be tough with Brown being released and Lote still injured, might see the debut of the young Fijian Koroibete from the 20's. We sorely missed Galloway up the middle, as Woods and Groat could't really find their way for the whole game, and Ellis going off reduced our middle defence big time.

It was a litmus test, and I think we come out of it very well. Tighten up the middle defence, get a better fullback in (no idea why they let Mullaney go), and not wait until your 14 down with 10 left to start playing to your attacking potential.

Also, the refs were a joke once more. The inconsistency in decisions, the lean 10 metres, the asinine judgement of forward passes, they're both lucky that the game didn't end in a win for a team based on one of their fuckups.

And Manly go to being favourite which I don't mind at all, we let that shit go to our heads and we play complacent, overconfident footy that fucks us over. Hopefully we fuck those Dragon cunts up next week.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm not finished gloating










You guys should put Reddy into the wing, he's way way better than Utai.

The refs were awful, there was one ball that a Tigers player dropped cold and got called play on, the pen at the end of the first half should've been play on. Heighington made a poor read, DCE should have been free to keep going. The first half we were defending with a ridiculously large 10m while you guys were never back 10. Which then switched around when the refs switch.

Bottom line though, to beat us you have to play the full 80 with your head switched on because we can burn you in a 15 minute period and jump well ahead. It happened to the Warriors at the start of the first round, happened at the start of the 2nd half in this game. Think we did pretty well for a side missing 2 international players in Matai and G.Stewart.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nah as poor as he played tonight, Utai is still a better player than Reddy. Reddy was a liability most of the time for the Eels and he'll be just as much for the Tigs should they decide to play him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Utai is a muppet. He's trash.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Jamie Buhrer continues to be one of Manly's best players, just like he was last year, without getting any of the plaudits that the big name forwards like Stewart and Watmough get.

Also how good is it to see Brisbane get done at home? Really happy for NQ.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> I'm not finished gloating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope we play again in September/October, would be a hell of a finals match to watch.

:lmao yeah, as one-eyed as I am I couldn't help but feel that you were a little ripped off in areas, but the refs balanced that out with a few of ours. The Heighington penalty at the end of the first half was bullshit, as I thought tackling on suspicion was fine, and DCE ran his decoy player that well that everyone but DCE thought the ball was going to him.

Couldn't agree more with that. That start to the second half, especially DCE's breakawat try, was just intense attacking and defensive pressure.



Renegade™;11130965 said:


> Nah as poor as he played tonight, Utai is still a better player than Reddy. Reddy was a liability most of the time for the Eels and he'll be just as much for the Tigs should they decide to play him.


Reddy was drawn down by the overall shitness that is Parra. Still, I think the young kid will get a look in, or Sheens can tell Lote to get off his lazy ass and suck it up to play next week. Broken thumb can be played with.

I'm just hoping Ellis is right to play next week.



lewieG said:


> Jamie Buhrer continues to be one of Manly's best players, just like he was last year, without getting any of the plaudits that the big name forwards like Stewart and Watmough get.
> 
> Also how good is it to see Brisbane get done at home? Really happy for NQ.


No Lockyer, no Brisbane.

-----------------------

Regarding the rugby, lol Force, and fuck Carter and McCaw can't come back soon enough. We're still hanging in games, but are lacking that last little boost to get over the line and get the wins.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Don't get me started on Rugby. Fucking Waratahs have already blown 6 points this year from games we should have won. We were garbage at the breakdown which meant our backline couldn't click into gear. I have no idea why Carter got dropped for Barnes. Carter has been in form, he provides some go forward in the backline with his hard ball running, he just got 2 tries last week and he is a specialist centre unlike Barnes who is Australia's best fly half. Barnes should be in the number 10, organising our backline because Halangahu isn't great at all. He is a decent backup but nothing more.

If we had no injuries then a side of

15. Adam Ashley Cooper
14. Lachie Turner
13. Rob Horne
12. Tom Carter
11. Drew Mitchell
10. Berrick Barnes
9. Sarel Pretorius
8. Wycliff Palu
7. Pat McCutcheon 
6. Rocky Elsom
5. Kane Douglas 
4. Dean Mumm 
3. Sekope Kepu 
2. Tatafu Polota-Nau
1. Benn Robinson 

would absolutely tear the Highlanders. Kingston and Foley have really impressed me and we haven't lost much with Turner and Mitchell out but Barnes must be fly half, and we desperately need a better forward pack. Our props are gash, and i don't really rate our locks at all. Our depth in our flankers is minimal as well which is why we're struggling at the breakdown atm.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Rush said:


> Don't get me started on Rugby. Fucking Waratahs have already blown 6 points this year from games we should have won. We were garbage at the breakdown which meant our backline couldn't click into gear. I have no idea why Carter got dropped for Barnes. Carter has been in form, he provides some go forward in the backline with his hard ball running, he just got 2 tries last week and he is a specialist centre unlike Barnes who is Australia's best fly half. Barnes should be in the number 10, organising our backline because Halangahu isn't great at all. He is a decent backup but nothing more.
> 
> If we had no injuries then a side of
> 
> ...



That lineup is good, no doubt - but the Landers are on a tear this year.

I hope my Sharks can actually pull off a win today


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Highlanders barely squeaked past us missing Elsom, Mitchell and Turner. Highlanders looked good in patches but they need to be able to keep it up for 80 minutes or they'll get crushed by a team like the Reds or Stormers who will wait for you to slacken off slightly and rack up some points. 

Also looked like a bad injury to McCutcheon. Broken ankle or dislocated ankle which is his season done.

edit: just checked, dislocated ankle. What is it with Tahs players and dislocating ankles? Mitchell did the same thing, but way worse last year.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bulls/Blues might be worth staying up for, as the Bulls seem to be a real threat this season even without their wealth of experience which has retired from their side.

Stormers/Lions will be akin to European rugby though. The Stormers should be booted this season if they don't start playing attacking rugby.

Btw, the Rebels played really well tonight, but still lack that edge to get over the line and threaten the top teams. The Reds have been really lucky so far to play weaker/weakened sides without Quade, but next week will be their test in Durban


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

At the start of the season, nobody would have picked the Highlanders to beat NSW at all, so tonight was definitely still big for them. They had a terrific game plan, playing high tempo and attacking every defensive breakdown with counterrucking, forcing NSW's slaggy forwards (looking at you Ben Robinson) to commit to the breakdown, and just ran them off their feet. It's telling that the only way NSW could score was off a chargedown. The second Highlanders try was fantastic, and the game was definitely up there with the best so far. That ankle injury to McCutcheon looked gruesome.

As for the Crusaders, I think teams get themselves up to play them. As good a job as Matt Todd has done, McCaw needs to come back ASAP, Carter too, to provide a bit more control and leadership. Credit to Waikato though, played a great game. The less said about the Reds vs Melbourne game the better.

Can't wait to read all about how Canterbury are now going to be top 4 definites after beating St George, only to fall down in key games like they have the last few years. Newcastle vs Cronulla on a Sunday afternoon should be a great game, two teams who do more than 5 hitups then a kick. Hopefully we can get the points and a good performance ahead of next week against Brisbane.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

fpalm @ Cronulla. Absolutely woeful. They created at least 7 scoring chances in the first half, and poor final decisions cost them a victory today. During training they need to learn how to catch a football, and how to not promote it with a double movement (two penalties in two weeks from them). They also need to play for 80 minutes, or Manly will massacre them next Monday.

However, the refs also had a shocker. How in the fuck Junior Sau was awarded his try is beyond me - ball comes loose from a strip, he falls on it, and Archer says he grounded it? Um, what? Clear as day knock-on, and if the video ref or Archer remain in first grade next week, then it's a farce. Absolutely disgraceful decision, worse than the Gasnier 'try' at Kogarah against Manly the other year.

lol @ Roosters, sounded like they played terrible. Their halves should be Mortimer/Pearce, with Anasta at lock.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I think the Sa'u try was called as a strip then a grounding with the torso, so I can understand that somewhat with the benefit of the doubt rule. The Nathan Gardner try was never a try, it came loose with a Knights foot in there (I believe it was Taia), then Gardner gets another touch on it, which is a knock on. 

I thought it was a pretty brave performance from Newcastle tbh, playing 70 minutes with only 15 players, missing two rep players including our captain/goalkicker/playmaker and one of our best forwards, on a 30 degree day. Also to do it despite playing most of the game in our own half, and conceding a 9-3 penalty count. Can't wait to see Bill Harrigan justify how Newcastle were 3 times more undisciplined than Cronulla. When they're officiating the Sharks, refs need to watch Gallen and Smith, they go early every tackle in defence, but come from the ref's blindside most of the time.

Good performance by the Blues overnight in the rugby, the NZ conference is going to be death this year.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

No, he dropped it, the whole grounding with the torso thing is a moot point once he has dropped the ball. And for you to question Gardner's try and support Sau's, well, just shows your blindness. Cronulla were very unfortunate with Sau's try and got a repreive with Gardner's, but by then it was too late to do anything about it.

The refs seriously need to wake up to themselves. Two weeks into the comp and already we have mind boggling decisions from nearly every game. I shudder at the prospect of the next 29 weeks.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

sXe_Maverick said:


> No, he dropped it, the whole grounding with the torso thing is a moot point once he has dropped the ball. And for you to question Gardner's try and support Sau's, well, just shows your blindness. Cronulla were very unfortunate with Sau's try and got a repreive with Gardner's, but by then it was too late to do anything about it.


Oh I didn't support it, I thought it was a strip then a Cronulla grounding, and a drop out. But what I'm saying is that I could understand the explanation for it. I can see how they awarded Gardner's too, but I thought he got a clear touch to it before it hit the ground.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Nah as poor as he played tonight, Utai is still a better player than Reddy. Reddy was a liability most of the time for the Eels and he'll be just as much for the Tigs should they decide to play him.


 I guess you missed all the games where Reddy would sweep around to cover two positions: his own and the wing for the impatient Eric Grothe Jr. He shits all over Utai.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No but I saw all the games when he'd get exposed (which was quite often). Utai is a better player in every aspect except being under the high ball.

Also fuck me @ the signing off Beau Scott. WHY THE FUCK DO WE NEED ANOTHER MEDIOCRE, OVERRATED FORWARD? It's not enough having Weyman Mark II in Snowden and that piece of shit Cuthbertson, let's drop one of of good second rowers to accomodate this jobber Beau Scott. 

Also some moron in the Telegraph on Sunday had already picked his NSW Origin side and had Mitchell Pearce, Trent Merrin (srsly, wtf?) and Snowden in it. :fpalm.

NSW should have Luke Douglas and Dan Hunt as our props. Not a bunch of lethargic pussies.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

In fairness, Pearce is our best option unless they give Moltzen a run, or we convince DCE to align with NSW 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd rather have Carney than Pearce.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If Carney behaves off field, and excels on field, then I'd love to see a Soward/Carney pairing. Still, I'd prefer to have DCE change his allegiance.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

well with the maroons claiming kasiano (fucking joke) we should take DCE seeing as SOO as a concept is pretty dead. Queensland just takes anyone who's set foot in the state.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> No but I saw all the games when he'd get exposed (which was quite often). Utai is a better player in every aspect except being under the high ball.
> 
> Also fuck me @ the signing off Beau Scott. WHY THE FUCK DO WE NEED ANOTHER MEDIOCRE, OVERRATED FORWARD? It's not enough having Weyman Mark II in Snowden and that piece of shit Cuthbertson, let's drop one of of good second rowers to accomodate this jobber Beau Scott.


 If Grothe was his winger, it was almost always Grothe’s fault. He’d rush in and force Reddy to do the big loop around. I can’t believe Parramatta made the final that year. And Beau Scott is a solid acquisition.



sXe_Maverick said:


> In fairness, Pearce is our best option unless they give Moltzen a run, or we convince DCE to align with NSW 8*D


6. Campese
7. Carney


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Beau Scott is complete and utter shit. Also, Campese wouldn't gel with Carney, Soward would.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Beau Scott is complete and utter shit. Also, Campese wouldn't gel with Carney, Soward would.


 Shit only if you favour flashy players who are absolute turnstiles in defence. Bennett knows the kind of players he needs to win comps.

Gel? What do you base it on, nothing? Campese is the primary option a hell of a lot more times than Soward (club level), and that’s what Carney who’s a better second receiver than halfback will need.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You called Stewart, Watmough and Williams turnstiles. Guess who won the fucking premiership? We did. On the back of the 2nd best defense in the league after Melbourne. Both sides have excellent, well rounded forwards and classy acklines. Beau Scott is awful, i want my second rowers to have a second string to their bow besides being able to tackle. Every one of our backrowers has something else to offer. Stewart and Buhrer are both great ball players, can catch and pass. Watmough is a workhorse and a powerful runner, Williams is a power house and Lussick is closer to Watmough but is still lacking a bit. 

On the Blues halves combo, i wouldn't mind seeing Campese/Carney. It means that either of them can take a backseat and inject themselves to provide some spark. If we go with Soward, Wallace or Pearce in the side then the entire creativity of the side rests on one guy. Soward isn't the kind of guy i want if we're down with time running out. Carney or Campese are matchwinners, Soward isn't.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

We should be in DCE's ear, telling him he's got Thurston/Cronk/Prince all ahead of him and to make the switch to NSW. He'd be the halfback easy. Pearce is shit. We really don't have any good halves atm. It's worrying our best combo the last 5 years was Barrett and Kimmorley who were both 30+.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Should also get in Foran's ear that the Aussie number 6 is his if he wants it and to come to NSW while he's at it :side: Or pull the Adrian Lam rule and pick him for the Blues anyway :side:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nah see difference is we have plenty of 5/8's better than Foran for Australia 8*D

But srsly, in an ideal world, I'd be looking at something like this for Origin 1...

Dugan

Uate J. Morris Lawrence Jennings

Soward

DCE

Douglas Ennis Hunt

Leoroy Lahrs Lewis

Gallen

Subs: Bird, Farah, Watmough, White

Or something like that. Fuck Snowden or Weyman right off. Possibility of Gidley replacing Farah which is fair, and you can't rule out Hayne getting picked on one of the wings aswell as Brett Morris, just feel that Jennings could do a job there and it'd be hard for him to get in the centres over Morris and Lawrence. Kinda unlucky on Ben Creagh aswell but he's not exactly a forward who strikes fear into oppositions.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> You called Stewart, Watmough and Williams turnstiles. Guess who won the fucking premiership? We did...


 Winning a premiership and succeeding in the Origin arena are two vastly different propositions. It's apples and oranges.

Lol at all the form junkies wanting DCE ahead of Cronk. It’s laughable. Picking Cronk ahead of Thurston a few years ago would have been the wrong thing to do, no matter how out of form Thurston was. Picking DCE ahead of Cronk now is the wrong thing to do.

Origin is THE trial for test selection. Playing a handful of good club games in a row shouldn’t earn you a test birth. It’s ludicrous. That’s why the Australian team should be filled with players like Johnson, Harrison and Myles.




Rush said:


> On the Blues halves combo, i wouldn't mind seeing Campese/Carney. It means that either of them can take a backseat and inject themselves to provide some spark. If we go with Soward, Wallace or Pearce in the side then the entire creativity of the side rests on one guy. Soward isn't the kind of guy i want if we're down with time running out. Carney or Campese are matchwinners, Soward isn't.


 I agree with this. If your halves can’t create for the rest of your team, you’ve got the wrong halves. These are the two positions were I would primarily choose attack at the expense of defence, but only within reason. This is also precisely why I don’t feel the need for ball playing forwards in Origin. I would go defensive workers, all day.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Tips? Dragons, Knights, Storm, Cowboys, Roosters, Warriors, Panthers, Sea Eagles


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Myles should be nowhere near the test team. 

Ball playing forwards in Origin aren't bad. The side needs balance. You can stuff a team full of defenders and expect them to score points. Fensom would be a great player in Origin but i wouldn't play Fensom with Hindmarsh (for arguments sake). They've both workhorses, they'll both make a ton of tackles but you need more balance in the lineup. Queensland can get away with having a bunch of forwards who are only good defenders because their backline is stunning. Anyone in the Queensland backline would walk into a NSW jumper. 

Tips - Tigers, Broncos, Storm, Cowboys, Warriors, Raiders, Souths, Manly


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Slater

Boyd Tonga Inglis Yow Yeh

Thurston

Cronk

Fuck me that's impressive. Bloody banana benders 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tonga and Inglis over Hodges? Really? Even though i can't stand him Hodges is class.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hodges will be injured come Origin anyways, as he usually is.

Tonga is ridiculously underrated. I'd take him for NSW in a heartbeat.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I think DCE needs to realise that when he signed his contract, he wasn't a first grader, and wasn't expected to go so well, and that's why he was being paid what he is. You can't change the salary of a set contract. Can't help but think that, whilst he's a good footballer, he's being a petulant little prat about this.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Accumulator one: Dragons, Brisbane, Melbourne, Cowboys, Bulldogs, Penrith, Roosters, Manly. 

Accumulator two: Tigers, Knights, Melbourne, Cowboys, Warriors, Souths, Canberra, Manly.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lewieG said:


> I think DCE needs to realise that when he signed his contract, he wasn't a first grader, and wasn't expected to go so well, and that's why he was being paid what he is. You can't change the salary of a set contract. Can't help but think that, whilst he's a good footballer, he's being a petulant little prat about this.


Has nothing to do with DCE, his agent is a little cunt. Orr (and agents in general) are a fucking blight on the game. From an article i was reading before



> WHEN Sonny Bill Williams walked out on manager Gavin Orr in 2008 to join Khoder Nasser and then storm out of the game, he said in an interview from the south of France he felt he was being grossly underpaid.
> 
> That claim mystified Orr, who had been there in the Bulldogs' offices at Belmore the day Williams had finalised negotiations, said he was more than happy with the contract on offer, signed it, and then hugged all the office staff.
> 
> As Orr has said before: Where does Sonny get off complaining about a deal he agreed to?


Bottom line Orr is a greedy little worm just trying to get his finger in every pie. He's a cunt.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

lmfao at that try. Watch out if you're playing the Tigers, they're the NRL's golden boys this year. You're not going to get a good call given for you. Ayshford should have been penalised for a push.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> lmfao at that try. Watch out if you're playing the Tigers, they're the NRL's golden boys this year. You're not going to get a good call given for you. Ayshford should have been penalised for a push.


Within the new rules of the game 8*D

And fuck off if you think we're the golden boys, the shit St George got away with tonight (Merrin's swinging arms on Marshall and Ryan, the ruck infringements, the offsides) is evident of that. Next week I'll vanquish my Manly hatred to hope they belt those red and white cunts. Fuck St George.

Even though the refs were abysmal, and seemingly had their eyes painted on, we were absolutely dreadful. Nothing in attack, no go forward, piss poor goal line defence, piss poor attacking defence (charging out of the line and missing a shoulder charge is bad once, it's beyond embarrassing 8 times). One out runs, seemingly no communication in the middle, and just a really terrible performance. Yeah, we have no Galloway, no Ellis, no Tuqiri, but fucking hell we still should have more mongrel in us to play better than the shit we offered tonight. St George aren't 24 points better than us.

Sheens needs to abandon this idea of some of these kids being good players and bleeding them too early in the top grade - Murdoch-Masila is shockingly bad, Matt Bell offered fuck all, and Moors, well, did he even play? Ugh. Definitely need a big improvement if we'll challenge Canberra next week


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

which muppets had Tigers as premiership favourites? :troll


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Could be worse Maverick, you could be a Newcastle supporter. I wonder whether I'll live to see the day we win a penalty count or get through a game without injuries. Last night was so frustrating, we got so little ball in good field position, spent most of the game on our own line, and when we made chances, buggered them up with stupid plays in attack like forcing the offload or Boyd's grubber on the 3rd tackle. Doesn't get any easier either, Bulldogs, Melbourne and St George, all away, in the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tigers cost me a $100 last night. Hope you're happy sXe.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fucking shitty panthers. costing me my fucking accumulator. i was 6/6 until that game, if they just beat souths i'm sure manly would've got the job done tomorrow.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tigers cost me 100, Tahs cost me 80. Fucking pissed off. Should've just backed Swansea on the nose and won huge with that. They were playing $4+ to beat fucking Fulham. Easy money 

lmao at the Panthers.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i would've had $400+ if Panthers won...and then Manly won. From a $5 bet.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Went to the Roosters/Raiders game today, and it was quite surreal to be a mutual fan and just enjoy the spectacle.

However, the refs are a complete and utter joke, moreso than Friday night. Offsides not called, knock-ons ruled incorrectly, soft penalties given, it's a shame that the standard has dipped so far down and it's only Round 3.

That said, it was a good game, but so much dropped ball it wasn't funny. Roosters should have won by a lot more than 6 given the depleted stocks that Canberra had.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Paul Gallen is a beast. Take out that strange dropped ball in the last set, and he had almost a perfect game. 

Good for Cronulla, a side that you just want to win (unless you're a Manly supporter...) because they play with so much heart even though they don't have that good a side.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Great first half, terrible second half - the nerves almost killed them. You have to play for 80 to beat Manly, and tonight, 63 waqs enough for Cronulla.

Terrible effort in tipping this week, 2/8. Absolutely disgusting, and continues my poor start to the season. Hoping I bounce back with a decent score next week.

Btw, Tigers in 15th after 3 rounds 

Also, Farah facing 2 weeks suspension whilst Merrin & Latimore get off? Get fucked. If Farah gets banned, T-Rex should serve the same.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Not a bad round of footy, had a good week on the dream team


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Very happy with the Bulldogs season so far. Watched their game against the Warriors on Fox on sunday and was amazed with the start that they got off to, but when we let the lead slip I was going to turn the tv off. Happy that I didnt though, Barbas run that set up the game winning try had me on my feet. Even though Ive been watching the Dogs since 03 im surprised how pumped I was watching this game seeing Im a much more passionate AFL fan


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tony Williams up for a 7-10 match ban? are you kidding me? Not that i dispute that it was a shocking tackle but that everyone else gets away with so much less.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Tips? Eels, Broncos, Warriors, Dragons, Cowboys, Storm, Bulldogs, Tigers


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I think Williams deserves that many weeks. That was one of the worst 'dangerous throw' tackles I've seen at NRL level.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> Tony Williams up for a 7-10 match ban? are you kidding me? Not that i dispute that it was a shocking tackle but that everyone else gets away with so much less.


Judiciary is a joke.



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Tips? Eels, Broncos, Warriors, Dragons, Cowboys, Storm, Bulldogs, Tigers


Looks the goods, although I'll probably take Penrith & Manly, and maybe even Souths



lewieG said:


> I think Williams deserves that many weeks. That was one of the worst 'dangerous throw' tackles I've seen at NRL level.


Williams' loading affected him, it's effectively the same penalty that Dave Taylor got last year.

Still, its ridiculous that Williams and Farah will miss game time, yet cunts like Latimore & Merrin get off without charge and are free to play this weekend.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Speaking of suspensions, Digby Ioane's 4 weeks for that 'dangerous' tackle is ridiculous. I understand that he had two prior dangerous tackle charges and that added to it, but that tackle was a penalty at worst.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

The NRL judiciary system is a joke. Tony Williams had 2 prior non-related suspensions on his record, both pretty low grade but it still meant he got a 40% loading. 40 fucking percent for 2 things that have no bearing or relation to a dangerous throw. Utter trash. Loading should only occur if its the same offence. Thats kind of the point about it.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

With the Williams tackle, if that isn't a send off, what do you have to do to be sent off in this day and age? And will we have any sendoffs this year at all?


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Enjoy fellas, that last try is fucking beast.
Oh and Cronk resigned with us for 4 years. Wooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I still find it hilarious that Parramatta, a team with the likes of Hayne, Tonga, Maitua, Hindmarsh, Burt amongst others are so laughably bad.

Not as funny as Cuthbertson still playing top flight footy tho. fpalm


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> I still find it hilarious that Parramatta, a team with the likes of Hayne, Tonga, Maitua, Hindmarsh, Burt amongst others are so laughably bad.


To be fair, Hayne has hardly played any football. If you take out the primary attacking option of most clubs, they probably would lose cohesion. What astounds me is Weilder’s story about Eels players saying they’re a forward or two away from competing. If they truly believe that to be the case, why not look at Willie Mason? Mason, Maitua and Hindmarsh would be a fair back row. Apparently, he is desperate to play and will do so for minimum pay. You couldn’t possibly lose anything. On his day, he is the most destructive ball runner in the game. His defence is a fair sight better than Tony Williams', who Sea Eagles are supposedly targeting at $400,000 a season! They’re clueless.



Renegade™ said:


> Not as funny as Cuthbertson still playing top flight footy tho. fpalm


 Mate, you do realise Cuthbertson didn't even miss a tackle in the first two rounds?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Slater seems to be going above and beyond his 2011 form, which is fucking scary, especially when he puts on the green & gold, as well as the Maroon jersey.

I knew Cronk would stay with Melbourne, Titans will fold at the end of the year so it's a dead end, and well, no other team could afford him. Good to see he stayed loyal for a change.

Speaking of signings etc, heavy rumours abound that the Stewart brothers are heading to Bondi in 2013, whilst Anasta may be heading to Wests as well. I'd take it with a grain of salt (2 weeks ago the Stewarts were all but Dragons), but yeah, some interesting developments.

Also, Nathan Hindmarsh today announced he'll retire at the end of the season. Really hoping the guy has a stellar final season, even though his team are currently shit, but he deserves a good season. Wouldn't mind seeing him in a blues jumper come May either.



Renegade™;11214391 said:


> I still find it hilarious that Parramatta, a team with the likes of Hayne, Tonga, Maitua, Hindmarsh, Burt amongst others are so laughably bad.
> 
> Not as funny as Cuthbertson still playing top flight footy tho. fpalm


They have zero direction, tackle like bitches, and are just...well, I can't provide an accurate metaphor to describe them. They have the roster to be a top 4 team, but keep on failing and looking at buying outside the club to boost the ranks. Sure has done wonders with Sandow this season 8*D



eyebrowmorroco said:


> To be fair, Hayne has hardly played any football. If you take out the primary attacking option of most clubs, they probably would lose cohesion. What astounds me is Weilder’s story about Eels players saying they’re a forward or two away from competing. If they truly believe that to be the case, why not look at Willie Mason? Mason, Maitua and Hindmarsh would be a fair back row. Apparently, he is desperate to play and will do so for minimum pay. You couldn’t possibly lose anything. On his day, he is the most destructive ball runner in the game. His defence is a fair sight better than Tony Williams', who Sea Eagles are supposedly targeting at $400,000 a season! They’re clueless.
> 
> Mate, you do realise Cuthbertson didn't even miss a tackle in the first two rounds?


Isn't that what Sandow was bought for?

:lmao T-Rex > Mason, any day of the week. Mason is past his prime, and is nothing but bad news for the club he goes to, its region, and the game in general.

He may not have missed a tackle (which seems to be all you base a players ability off), but his ball control, and running ability has been absolutely woeful. Bennett is nuts if he keeps that idiot on first grade, the sack of shit should feel lucky to be playing State Cup.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I can't see us doing to well this season. We scraped past Souths, we played horrible and still beat Raiders. In the two matches we lost against Panthers (we were shithouse in that match)..and Melbourne (we started well but were outclassed).


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cuthbertson didn't miss a tackle coz he hardly made one, he was dying of fatigue after one of his so called "hit ups". Not only that, but he was playing hot potato with the ball against the Dragons 8*D

He's shit.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> ... Isn't that what Sandow was bought for?


 Sandow was brought in to supersede Hayne as the primary option, are you being serious?



Renegade™ said:


> *Cuthbertson didn't miss a tackle coz he hardly made one*, he was dying of fatigue after one of his so called "hit ups". Not only that, but he was playing hot potato with the ball against the Dragons 8*D
> 
> He's shit.


 You're kidding yourself. He made about 40 in game one alone!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

We aren't targetting Williams at 400k per season, thats apparently what the Eels are going to pay him to come back to their sorry ass. Williams is a better player than Mason and its not even close. You're insane if you'd take Mason over him. Its laughable to even consider him to be a better ball runner than T-Rex nowadays as well. 

Cuthbertson is useless. Much rather see Taia get more minutes and leave his useless ass on the bench.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

60k Mason >>>>>>> 400k Williams. Mason will come off the books in two years. It’s church change anyway. Eels will instead be stuck with expensive duds like Hopoate, Williams and Sandow. It’ll take years to clean that up.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hoppa is the best young talent coming through, i'm still pissed he left. They won't get Williams anyway but 400k for him is good value. 60k Mason won't do shit, 400k Williams will win you games. 

Sandow is useless, probably the first correct thing you've said.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

They’re reportedly paying Hopoate 800k a season! Is that good value? Fuck me. 400k is good value for Williams? What a joke. You form junkies would be the death of any club. The guy has put together half a season of decent football. 400k is fuckin’ outrageous. 400k for Taylor is a joke too. Glad we gave it a wide berth.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Did i say 800k was good value moron? I said i'm pissed he left. You just have a hardon for someone who tackles. Williams is a destructive runner of the ball and has been a revelation since playing in the back row. It has nothing to do with form but rather talent. If you were picking a side you'd lose every game to nil.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Context? Sure, 5 bucks is good for Hopoate, but 800k is the greatest joke ever told. 

If I were picking the NSW side, they’d do a hell of a lot better than the mob that’ll eventually run out. Repelling QLD is the way to win. Playing basic control/territory footy is the way to win. As you guys have already stated here, you don’t have the backs to match. Why then are you fighting a flaming inferno with a lit matchstick?

Watmough missed 8 tackles last week. Good defender? Don’t make me laugh. He and his NSW turnstile back row buddies are the death of competitive Origin.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Watmough has barely played in the past few Origin series'. If you picked the side we'd get beat 3-4 tries to none. We'd barely make it 30 metres every set but that doesn't matter because they would only miss 2 tackles between them amirite?

Don't think i called watmough a good defender, i said he was decent but his ball running is what makes him key. He makes metres. This entire argument is pointless, you clearly have no idea.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Unless he changes his game, I wouldn't sign Williams tbh. He is good in attack, yeah, but so are many other forwards, who actually manage to make it through half a dozen games without being suspended. You'd want to have him on match payments, thats for sure.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Before this current ban he had been suspended twice for a total of a few games. In 57 games for us he has scored 31 tries. Thats an excellent record.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Just my opinion. 3 suspensions in 57 games, thats one a season.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If you want to look at it like that but one of those bans was playing for Australia where he missed game for a high tackle after which the Pommy git admitted he was play acting. The other was a charge during the finals and he didn't miss a game. So before this recent ban he has missed 1 game through suspension in what is his 5th year of first grade. 

Tigers signed Anasta :lmao :lmao :lmao What on earth is Sheens thinking?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Gone senile. Marshall isn't good at halfback, 2007/08 proved that, yet he'll try it again. Ugh.

Suck shit Newcastle, and fuck, Storm are looking really good right now. Suck shit as well to the Saints, even though I tipped the cunts.

Oh, and morocco, how did your great Cuthbertson go tonight? Yeah, shit as always.


----------



## JNuts (Nov 12, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Gone senile. Marshall isn't good at halfback, 2007/08 proved that, yet he'll try it again. Ugh.
> 
> Suck shit Newcastle, and fuck, Storm are looking really good right now. *Suck shit as well to the Saints, even though I tipped the cunts.*
> Oh, and morocco, how did your great Cuthbertson go tonight? Yeah, shit as always.


Ha, I can relate. Also for people talking about T-Rex's value, I'd like to see how he goes after coming back from suspension, but he really is tough to stop. Just his presence in drawing in players almost helped Manly beat Cronulla a few weeks ago (coming from a Cronulla fan at the game). He's near impossible to stop if he gets a good palm one on one.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I honestly don't think anyone would've beaten Melbourne last night. I was pretty happy with the effort Newcastle put in. Would've been a travesty if it finished 28-6 or anything like that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

lewieG said:


> I honestly don't think anyone would've beaten Melbourne last night. I was pretty happy with the effort Newcastle put in. Would've been a travesty if it finished 28-6 or anything like that.


Newcastle are beyond lucky to have lost by 12 points. Melbourne were a country mile ahead of them last night, and 34-22 doesn't do the Storm justice.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Newcastle are beyond lucky to have lost by 12 points. Melbourne were a country mile ahead of them last night, and 34-22 doesn't do the Storm justice.


Well Melbourne were on fire for major parts of last night, but you have to admit Newcastle competed pretty well. And take out the Slater try which came of a clear knock on, and it could've been even closer.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

They scored 3 tries in the last 10 minutes when Melbourne were spent from raping them so hard for the last 70.

----------

Up, up Cronulla. Shame it's the only tip I got right today, but good on the Sharkies. They're looking pretty good these days, winning them close ones.

Roosters/Warriors was meh, Warriors really need to find themselves because they are capable of so much more.

And ugh at the Parra/Manly result. Complete shit imo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Don't get me started on our shit performance. Lussick can go fuck himself if he thinks he's worth 200k a year. Utterly butterfingered. Skinner just isn't first grade quality and Whare and Taufua are pretty dire as well. Missed Lyon in a big way tonight as both Foran and DCE were struggling. Just needed an old head to settle the ship. Eels were woeful as well tbh, their right edge defense is atrocious.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

SMH at both the Warriors and Manly, I tipped them both and they let me down. I swear when I don't tip Manly they win, when I do tip them they lose! -_- I thought Warriors were going to smash the Roosters to be honest, but I guess I could have seen the Roosters winning. 

Now hope my boys Souths play well tomorrow. Anyone know Adam Reynolds the halfback for South Sydney? He is actually my 1st cousin.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

sXe_Maverick said:


> They scored 3 tries in the last 10 minutes when Melbourne were spent from raping them so hard for the last 70.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


IKR, I only got Sharks right as well. My dad kept telling me to tip Panthers, but I just knew that the Sharkies were going to win. How many tips did you get right last night? I got two! xD Pretty easy last night to be honest.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

hadoboy said:


> SMH at both the Warriors and Manly, I tipped them both and they let me down. I swear when I don't tip Manly they win, when I do tip them they lose! -_- I thought Warriors were going to smash the Roosters to be honest, but I guess I could have seen the Roosters winning.
> 
> Now hope my boys Souths play well tomorrow. Anyone know Adam Reynolds the halfback for South Sydney? He is actually my 1st cousin.


Souths will fuck us up in the middle third of the field. However, if we can match it in the forwards, then Benji should be able to craft some magic and get our backline into action, which has been a shining light in a dull season so far.

Awesome. Tell him to keep scoring well in fantasy 8*D



hadoboy said:


> IKR, I only got Sharks right as well. My dad kept telling me to tip Panthers, but I just knew that the Sharkies were going to win. How many tips did you get right last night? I got two! xD Pretty easy last night to be honest.


Only got 1 last night, I thought the Saints would account for Brisbane, but I guess not.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Brett Stewart looks like he'd much rather be somewhere else, and DCE looked like he was about to explode at all his other players. Good for Hindmarsh, don't really care for the rest of them. But always happy to see Manly lose.

Also, I thought the Force would beat the Reds in the rugby, but 45-19? Jesus.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Souths will fuck us up in the middle third of the field. However, if we can match it in the forwards, then Benji should be able to craft some magic and get our backline into action, which has been a shining light in a dull season so far.
> 
> Awesome. Tell him to keep scoring well in fantasy 8*D
> 
> ...


Lol. I heard a few people have him in their fantasy team. And wow really tipped the Saints? Oh wow. I tipped Broncos, lol. Only 3 points so far, hope today is better then last night, despite only two games being played today.


----------



## Watch Me Rise (Nov 14, 2011)

Did anyone spot the bloke in the Canterbury jersey at WM doing the Beau Ryan doggies crotch chop?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> Watmough has barely played in the past few Origin series'. If you picked the side we'd get beat 3-4 tries to none. We'd barely make it 30 metres every set but that doesn't matter because they would only miss 2 tackles between them amirite?
> 
> Don't think i called watmough a good defender, i said he was decent but his ball running is what makes him key. He makes metres. This entire argument is pointless, you clearly have no idea.


I’m starting to think you’re a bona fide moron. If you don’t believe you possess the attacking talent to beat QLD, why the fuck are you trying to match them? You numbskulls have been doing this for six years. Pick a defensive unit to stop them. Origin has always been about the fundamentals. If you can’t stop anyone, you shouldn’t be playing Origin. It’s that simple.




sXe_Maverick said:


> Oh, and morocco, how did your great Cuthbertson go tonight? Yeah, shit as always.


 First month of footy:

- 67 mins, 40 tackles, 0 mistackles, 14 hitups, 87 metres (more than any other starting Knights forward), 2 handling errors
- 47 mins, 23 tackles, 0 mistackles, 14 hitups, 91 metres, 1 handling error
- 54 mins, 31 tackles, 3 mistackles, 14 hitups, 102 metres, 1 handling error

Runs out of puff? I think not. Defensively, he’s done well. There’s nothing outrageous in the handling errors department. His yardage has incrementally increased. Not first grade standard? His stats coupled with his transition from ball playing bench forward to starting and defending in the middle of the park suggests he wouldn’t be out of place in the City side. 

Last week, he came off the bench for 31 minutes, 17 tackles, 1 mistackle, he made 60 metres. To put the last stat into perspective, only two Knights forwards made over 60 metres. 


Rush, let’s consider some of my favourites defensively, shall we?

Watmough 

Rd1, 24 tackles, 3 mistackles
Rd 2, 26 tackles, 5 mistackles
Rd 3, 34 tackles, 4 mistackles
Rd 4, 40 tackles, *8* mistackles. Peak Sandow numbers. Disgusting!
Rd 5, 43 tackles, 4 mistackles

G. Stewart

Rd1, managed to make 4 mistackles in 45 minutes, for a return of 17.


T.Williams

Rd 1, 80 mins, 20 tackles, 3 mistackles

Rd 2, 57 mins, 13 tackles, 2 mistackles. 

Rd 3, 80 mins, 18 tackles, 7 mistackles. What a disagrace. 18 tackles in 80 minutes? Are you kidding me? And he misses 7? Fuck me.


Bird 
Rd 1, 64 mins, 20 tackles, 3 mistackles
Rd 2, 80 mins, 21 tackles, 3 mistackles
Rd 3, 64 mins, 24 tackles, 4 mistackles
Rd 4, 80 mins, 12 tackles, 4 mistackles
Rd 5, 63 mins, 14 tackles, 4 mistackles

Lewis
Rd1, 80 mins, 29 tackles, 5 mistackles
Rd2, 80 mins, 36 tackles, 4 mistackles
Rd3, 80 mins, 24 tackles, 3 mistackles
Rd4, 80 mins, 32 tackles, 5 mistackles
Rd 5, 80 mins, 50 tackles, 5 mistackles

Pick these guys, you won’t win shit.

I won’t do the math for you, but I’ll leave you to ponder Hindmarsh’s stats: 44 tackles, 1.25 mistackles per game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Glenn Stewart had a broken hand you utter moron. I'd love to see you play and tackle with that. 

I have never said we lack the attacking talent to beat Queensland. If you're going to have an argument don't make shit up son. 

You are so concerned with stats its both hilarious and embarrassing. Have you watched Manly play at all this season? Williams sparked our comeback against the Sharks and looked excellent in the last 20 making breaks and chewing up the metres.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Watch Me Rise said:


> Did anyone spot the bloke in the Canterbury jersey at WM doing the Beau Ryan doggies crotch chop?


Yes, we lost our shit when we saw that. We considered finding a clip of it and sending it in to the Footy Show.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Went to see saints and wigan today at the new stadium, saints were shite  and gareth hock is a fucking cunt.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Letlive said:


> Went to see saints and wigan today at the new stadium, saints were shite  and gareth hock is a fucking cunt.


Agreed, but I was loving how great Wigan were looking after a patchy run of form the last month.

It was great to see that EuroSports is airing live Super League now, so I can get my UK fix each week minus YT highlights


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

No thoughts on Tigers? 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i do, they're gash. Fucking Bunnies did my friday multi in though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tigers are fucked. One out running, offering fuck all in attack and wondering why Brisbane are smashing them in defence. Then standing back watching Brisbane run and wondering why they're making 50m a set. Reed's second try, Moltzen & Ryan should be shot for that pitiful bullshit they mustered between them.

We get down 18-4 and suddenly start to play footy, attacking in defence, moving the ball laterally and with impact, and lose by 4, which is flattering us on the scoreboard because if Brisbane were any good they'd have put 60 on us. Losing Heighington now for at least a month will affect us even more in the middle, so it's about time that $550,000 piece of shit starts carrying his weight and becomes worth his cash.

Our equal worst start to a season ever, and the prospect of going to Penrith next week isn't going to make the task any easier. Surely they'll promote some young guns from the NSW Cup, namely Matt Hyland, to cover Heighington (the kid generates the same workload, albeit in lesser intensity games). If we don't win next week, to at least start building on some momentum, then we won't get within cooee of the top 8. Serves us right for letting pre-season favouritism go to our heads, as it always does when we are favoured (cue 2006).

---------------

Suck shit Dragons, you useless cunts. Glad to see them kept to 0, and good on the Sharks. However, 0/4 in tipping this week, so another shocker. Hopefully I can rescue myself to an even 4 by rounds end, but I don't trust the Warriors or Manly.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> ...I have never said we lack the attacking talent to beat Queensland. *If you're going to have an argument don't make shit up* son.
> 
> You are so concerned with *stats*...


 While my offerings are factual, your ammunition is nothing more than capricious opinion. I’m not particularly concerned about whether or not you think Watmough’s a better defender than Harrison, I’m concerned with the numbers. As for you not being of the opinion that Qld are by far the superior attacking team, it may have been SXe, but you’ve got rocks in your head if you think they aren’t.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't and have never denied that their backs are far better attackers than ours. Likewise i never claimed that Watmough is a better defender. There is more to the game than defense you moron, anyone who would rather have Harrison in their side over Watmough either has a good backline or other forwards who can spark something. Watmough is a far better player, far better and harder working in attack and makes more metres, line breaks, hit ups, tries and tackle busts than Harrison.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

We’ve had guys like Myles, Harrison and Johnson, hardly attack-oriented. But, here’s the thing, once again, you completely underrate these players. Believe it or not, Bellamy once stated that DJ was crucial to the Storm’s structure in attack. Harrison was a five-eighth with us, and has combined brilliantly with Inglis in Origin. And there’s nothing wrong with Myles as a two-way player. He lifts in Origin. BTW I don’t give a fuck if you have a spine of Slater, Lockyer, Thurston and Smith, if the forwards aren’t aiming up, it’s over. This isn’t club footy. Weak players are exposed.

NSW continue to pick attacking forwards, completely ignoring the fact that these guys are defensive liabilities. If you have Gallen, a guy who can take it up twice every set of six, the smart thing would be to balance the pack out with two defensive back rowers. You don’t need every single back rower who’s ever attacked a line. This is NSW’s downfall.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> While my offerings are factual, your ammunition is nothing more than capricious opinion. I’m not particularly concerned about whether or not you think Watmough’s a better defender than Harrison, I’m concerned with the numbers. As for you not being of the opinion that Qld are by far the superior attacking team, it may have been SXe, but you’ve got rocks in your head if you think they aren’t.


If Harrison is so fantastic, where are his premiership rings? Oh, what's that, he's only recognised when he's boosted by being carried by Smith, Cronk, Slater & Thaiday? Yeah.

When did I ever state that NSW are a superior attacking team? Any team that possesses Smith, Slater, Thurston, Inglis & Hodges is going to be a non-stop attacking threat.



eyebrowmorroco said:


> We’ve had guys like Myles, Harrison and Johnson, hardly attack-oriented. But, here’s the thing, once again, you completely underrate these players. Believe it or not, Bellamy once stated that DJ was crucial to the Storm’s structure in attack. Harrison was a five-eighth with us, and has combined brilliantly with Inglis in Origin. And there’s nothing wrong with Myles as a two-way player. He lifts in Origin. BTW I don’t give a fuck if you have a spine of Slater, Lockyer, Thurston and Smith, if the forwards aren’t aiming up, it’s over. This isn’t club footy. Weak players are exposed.
> 
> NSW continue to pick attacking forwards, completely ignoring the fact that these guys are defensive liabilities. If you have Gallen, a guy who can take it up twice every set of six, the smart thing would be to balance the pack out with two defensive back rowers. You don’t need every single back rower who’s ever attacked a line. This is NSW’s downfall.


They are underrated by us because they are complete and utter shit (Myles & Harrison that is). Myles & Harrison have always been useless for their clubs, and that's being exposed week in, week out with the inspid efforts from the Gold Coast. If the forward pack had any muscle to it, then Prince would have more opportunities to attack and score points. Also, where are most points leaked against the Titans? Through the middle, where your glamour boys Harrison & Myles defend.

I agree partially on this point, as I would much rather have Nathan Hindmarsh in the backrow as opposed to those cock munchers from the Dragons, Scott & Creagh. However, Watmough is far from a defensive liability, and is an attacking weapon that can be utilised within the danger zone, same with Tony Williams, and same with Glenn Stewart.

---------------

Anyway, moving away from stats and defence man, fuck me Melbourne are looking phenomenal this year. Cowboys struck with all their might and still got done by 24. Going to take a very, very good team to defeat the Storm this season.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> If Harrison is so fantastic, where are his premiership rings? Oh, what's that, he's only recognised when he's boosted by being carried by Smith, Cronk, Slater & Thaiday? Yeah.


 Thaiday lol. Cronk, off the bench? Yeah, these guys made 50 tackles for him? Good one. Premiership? Year 2000, baby.




sXe_Maverick said:


> When did I ever state that NSW are a superior attacking team?


No, you stated QLD were, that's why your emphasis should be on solid defenders.




sXe_Maverick said:


> They are underrated by us because they are complete and utter shit (Myles & Harrison that is). Myles & Harrison have always been useless for their clubs, and that's being exposed week in, week out with the inspid efforts from the Gold Coast. If the forward pack had any muscle to it, then Prince would have more opportunities to attack and score points. Also, where are most points leaked against the Titans? Through the middle, where your glamour boys Harrison & Myles defend.


 As I've said, they do a lot of coasting. Come Origin, we'll see whether it's the same story. Actually, we've seen it how many years now? In SOO, Harrison and Myles have shat over just about every NSW forward. They’re consistent Origin players, half of your mob don’t even belong in that arena.



sXe_Maverick said:


> I agree partially on this point, as I would much rather have Nathan Hindmarsh in the backrow as opposed to those cock munchers from the Dragons, Scott & Creagh. However, *Watmough is far from a defensive liability*, and is an attacking weapon that can be utilised within the danger zone, same with Tony Williams, and same with Glenn Stewart.


 Maybe you missed the stats provided for Watmough. He's an ass of a defender. Absolute garbage. If you can provide evidence to the contrary, please do so. I doubt he’s ever had an under 3 missed tackles per game season... and 3 is being conservative. Also, By the time you even get to the danger zone, we'll have run in two tries.

---------------



sXe_Maverick said:


> Anyway, moving away from stats and defence man, fuck me Melbourne are looking phenomenal this year. Cowboys struck with all their might and still got done by 24. Going to take a very, very good team to defeat the Storm this season.


 I’ll call it now, they won’t win the comp.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Letlive said:


> Went to see saints and wigan today at the new stadium, saints were shite  and gareth hock is a fucking cunt.


Hock is a beast, wouldn't be surprised to see him come and make an impact in the NRL, he's that type of player. Great win for the cherry and whites.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> We’ve had guys like Myles, Harrison and Johnson, hardly attack-oriented.


Which is counterbalanced by having such an epic backline + hooker. If NSW had the backline to compete then by all means load up our forwards with defenders. Fensom, Gallen, Hindmarsh as a backrow for example. However we don't have the halves to compete like that. Soward as a 5/8th is alright in club football but he is a creative dead zone. Couldn't create a thing. 



> But, here’s the thing, once again, you completely underrate these players. Believe it or not, Bellamy once stated that DJ was crucial to the Storm’s structure in attack. Harrison was a five-eighth with us, and has combined brilliantly with Inglis in Origin. And there’s nothing wrong with Myles as a two-way player. He lifts in Origin. BTW I don’t give a fuck if you have a spine of Slater, Lockyer, Thurston and Smith, if the forwards aren’t aiming up, it’s over. This isn’t club footy. Weak players are exposed.


Thiaday and Petero make far more metres in Origin games than Myles and Harrison. They may be good defenders but they offer no threat with the ball in their hands. Johnson is a workhorse, no one is underrating him. Myles on the other hand is lazy. Lockyer, Slater, Thurston and Smith all will lift a side if the forwards aren't making metres. They will step in and guide the team out. 



> NSW continue to pick attacking forwards, completely ignoring the fact that these guys are defensive liabilities. If you have Gallen, a guy who can take it up twice every set of six, the smart thing would be to balance the pack out with two defensive back rowers. You don’t need every single back rower who’s ever attacked a line. This is NSW’s downfall.


Not saying we pick a good side, or a balanced side. I'm just saying i disagree with you panning every single player who's strength is their attack rather than their defense.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

DAT MELBOURNESTORM


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

30-0, shutout on Penrith. Fucking get in lad. Brilliant performance by DCE, man of the match by a long long way. Really stepped it up without Stewart and Foran being there. Buhrer was amazing as well. 

side note, Stewart was out partying at the shark bar saturday night yet gets ruled out with injury tonight. quality player but he's a fucking douchebag.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Probably pulled a groin muscle, if you know what I mean.

I'm hoping Penrith maintain that shit form for Sunday, and we might have a look in at beating them. Going to be a dreadful game though given how shit both teams are playing this season.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Penrith wouldn't have scored against anyone tonight. How teams can go from so good to so poor in the space of 1-2 weeks is astonishing.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Love how the UK Super League have this super day of footy. I wish Huddersfield vs Hull was the TV game (being 1st and 2nd after all), but Warrington/Catalans should be good as well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

first time i hear cuthbertson's name this game and its b/c he made a mistake. Useless player.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He'd be an embarrassment to Group 6 footy, let alone first grade. Absolutely useless. Bennett must be getting something from him off the field because his footy form doesn't warrant a starting selection.

2/2 though so far, but it'll probably fuck up again into a meh score. Storm, Manly, Cowboys, Warriors, Parra & Wests for the other 6 games


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Fuck Manly for costing me my perfect round. Fuck them a lot.

Up, up Crusaders showing them Stormers how it's really done. Shove that up your arse you boring penalty kicking cunts.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Can you stop tipping us sXe, please?

Was out last night so i couldnt catch much of the game. Pathetic though losing to both Eels and Titans


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> first time i hear cuthbertson's name this game and its b/c he made a mistake. Useless player.


 The guy made sixty-odd tackles in the first two rounds, playing through the middle. He didn’t even miss one. Can you even begin to comprehend that? 

I had a good laugh today. Andrew Johns picked his Australian team and stated he’d push Watmough to defend at prop when his bench players are inserted. He should be a comedian.




sXe_Maverick said:


> He'd be an embarrassment to Group 6 footy, let alone first grade. Absolutely useless. Bennett must be getting something from him off the field because his footy form doesn't warrant a starting selection.


 Bennett knows how to read a stat line.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Can we stop having this argument? IT TAKES MORE THAN BEING ABLE TO TACKLE TO BE A GOOD PLAYER YOU FUCKING MUPPET. Can you understand enough to read that line? You've gone full retard if you think Cuthbertson is any good.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Don’t flaunt your ignorance.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm not ignorant in the slightest, you wouldn't know the try line or an attacking movement if it was rubbed in your face.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

You clearly aren’t reading my posts.

Worst buy of the season thus far? I missed the game today, so I can’t include his performance, but over the first 6 rounds it goes to Adam Blair. He hasn’t even had one 100m game (topped out at 84)! For purely an attacking player, that’s pathetic. Don’t even get me started on how woeful he is defensively.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Blair was a beast today, scored a try and was damaging through the middle. Very attacking and was back to his best.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

My Origin side if i were a selector (say for arguments sake that everyone is fit in time)

Dugan
B. Morris
J. Morris
Lawrence
Uate
Maloney
Carney
Douglas
Hinchcliffe
Gallen
Fensom
Watmough
Lewis

Bench: Galloway, Williams, Bird, Gidley.

Houston close to making it, same as Tamou, Hoffman, Woods. I'll probably change my mind a bit but yeah 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

minichiello, b.morris, j.morris, lawrence, uate, carney, maloney, gallen (c), buderus, bailey, hindmarsh, watmough, bird, int: gidley, galloway, t.williams, lewis.

bolters could be tolman, hoffman & woods. if dugan is 100% then definitely put him as fullback.

As with Rus I'll probably change my mind after watching City/Country and the next few rounds.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

So is the Test match screening live on any channel in Australia tonight?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nope, it's delayed @ 7:30. They crap on about how they want more exposure given to the international game etc, yet they can't show it live because they must put the news and block on. Fuck I hate Channel 9.

I'll be looking for a stream myself, fuck waiting for those cunts to show a delayed, ad-riddled broadcast.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, I think it's clear that the Kiwis are going to win. (Y)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If this were union, at Eden Park, then sure. However, it's league, and it won't even be a contest. NZ will start tough, hit hard etc, and then fade off like they usually do. Our forward pack will eat it up, allowing JT and Cronk to run our amazing backline into plenty of gaps. Aussies by 20 and to make it look very comfortable in the process.

NZ's only chance is to keep up with us in the forwards and defend like crazy to shut down Slater, Inglis, Hodges, Uate & Boyd. Benji and Johnson in free space may cause our defence a headache or 5, but our defence should conquer them


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> If this were union, at Eden Park, then sure. However, it's league, and it won't even be a contest. NZ will start tough, hit hard etc, and then fade off like they usually do. Our forward pack will eat it up, allowing JT and Cronk to run our amazing backline into plenty of gaps. Aussies by 20 and to make it look very comfortable in the process.
> 
> NZ's only chance is to keep up with us in the forwards and defend like crazy to shut down Slater, Inglis, Hodges, Uate & Boyd. Benji and Johnson in free space may cause our defence a headache or 5, but our defence should conquer them


:lmao I'm predicting 36-4 to the Kangaroos. The only way I think we have a chance is if the Kangaroos keep fucking up like in the World Cup final.

Hopefully the Breakers can win the NBL tonight too!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Test match went exactly as I thought it would - NZ start with fire and passion, we slowly get on top and cruise to a comfortable win. The combo of JT & Cronk was good and has me again worried come Origin time. Gallen was a boss once more, and Smith was greatness.

On the Kiwi side, Benji was utterly useless. I can't remember him doing much at all to create anything attacking. Johnson played well for his debut and could have used a bit more guidance from Benji. I love test footy, but really, the mid-year test has become a joke. It needs to turn into a biannual best of 3 series held after the grand final (scrap the four nations waste of time). To fill the other years, we have the World Cup, and then we can reinstate the Kangaroos tour to fit in a schedule against the Poms.

----------------------------------

Under 20's origin was greatness. Good to see the NSW stars of the future showing that we can actually win something down here. That #10 from the Roosters was a beast, and I was really impressed with Seijka's (sp.) game. Queensland's centre combo were immensely good, and I'm surprised that Brian Smith hasn't called that Moga kid up to first grade yet - he's head and shoulders above Leulia.

----------------------------------

Crusaders were amazing against the Hurricanes. This Taylor kid that's now flyhalf is going great guns and is allowing Dan the Man ample time to refind his feet and establish match fitness as the road to the tests and finals begins. Tonight's performance was great to see and the pack will be strengthened whenever Sir Richie comes back from his injury.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm probably the only one, but I care more about City/Country than the test match nowadays. I just can't bring myself to care about Australia winning every single year, with a number of guys in the side who don't deserve a spot. If they get rid of City/Country I'll be pretty disappointed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i could do without city/country and the midyear test tbh.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

DCE makes Australian team, plays 0 minutes :troll

I find that a joke and a disgrace tbh. Why select the kid to warm the bench for the whole game. An absolute farce and I feel for the kid.

Today's game solidified that Carney must be our 5/8th for origin, and dare I say it, Pearce at halfback. Mullen was nowhere to be found (useless cunt as always), and Wallace even being mentioned after the 2009 debacle is asinine. Farah beasted it, but in spite of all he did won't get looked at because Buderus is a guarantee, which is a shame. Hinchcliffe played himself into a bench spot, as did Tariq Sims. I hope the next month of footy weans out the pretenders (Hayne), and we can formulate a kickass side that can legit challenge the Maroons.

My new origin team after today (provided all are 100% fit and healthy).

Dugan, B.Morris, J.Morris, Lawrence, Uate, Carney, Pearce, Gallen (c), Farah, Tolman, Watmough, Bird, Lewis, int: Gidley, Hinchcliffe, T-Rex & Tariq Sims.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hopefully both ANZAC games live up to the hype. I've got Dragons and Storm as my picks, but you just never know with the Warriors, and the Chooks might spring an upset on the Saints.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Roosters/dragons :mark: Holy fuck that was a great game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Woo, 4/4 this round so far. Hopefully the rest of my picks work out as well


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fucking supercoach, was going to trade Lyon in for Hodges over the Origin period. Decided against it, Lyon have a blinder, Hodges did shit.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol Blues...


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Dane Gagai’s release surprised me. I felt he was a star project. Probably should have cost a pretty penny to pry him away from us (and a lot of faith that he’d turn out), but you’d think he could be had fairly cheap unless clubs compete and raise his asking price. With a full off-season, he could easily be starting FB for someone like the Tigers. He’d complement Benji’s whimsical style.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Disciplinary issues is why he was released. can't see him going to many clubs, maybe the Cowboys or Titans if they get their shit sorted. He'll probably head to union.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

I can only imagine these undisclosed ‘disciplinary issues’ are trivial compared to his talent. Sydney sides should be cashing in on this unexpected opportunity.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No one player is bigger than the club. Its what Penrith should be doing with Jennings and instead trying to resign Gordon. If you have a code or value in your club then it sends a terrible message when players keep flaunting it. Happened with Carney at the Raiders and Roosters. They tried to get him to comply with their rules (over the top in the roosters case) and he broke them.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You'd have to think that Jennings' "star" name saved his termination after last years stunt. I just hope that he isn't selected for NSW as it doesn't send the appropriate message to him - park footy one week for discipline, the next he's on the games biggest stage.

Awesome news that Gallen escaped suspension, and I hope that he has enough sense to not risk the knee this Sunday if it's still giving him difficulty or could be injured further. Sure, he can love his club etc, but when our origin hopes hinge on him being in the side, well, NSW >'s club.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm dreading the announcement of the NSW Origin team. after having the media write shit about the club, off contract players and whatnot all season we're now talked about as having 6-7 players up for Origin. Dugan is a better choice than Stewart at fullback, i hope G. Stewart gets selected and cops a 1 game ban for his tackle last night, Watmough got a burner but he should be alright to play if selected but there are better backrowers, Williams hasn't played in a few months, DCE isn't good enough for a starting spot and he isn't going to be picked on the bench hopefully. Same story with Ballin. D.Williams is a good option for a wing spot but i hope they don't pick him. King and Kite should be nowhere near the team. Hopefully Foran gets his hamstring right soon.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

After having none in contention a month ago the Tigers are facing a possible 3 players in Origin, but those 3 (Farah, Galloway, Lawrence) are 3 of our best, so part of me doesn't want them selected, especially when we have the Warriors up next.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You reckon Fulton or Woods are possible bolters?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Anyone watch the Warriors/Roosters match? Pretty solid game, Roosters defense is shocking. Johnson and Maloney is an absolutely quality halves partnership. Its a shame Maloney is leaving at the end of the year because it wouldn't take many signings for the Warriors to be considered a lock for the finals every year. I feel that they're weak at fullback and their wingers aren't too flash (Vatuvai is a head case) but Tupou is pretty decent. Their backrowers in Mateo, Mannering, Taylor, Brown and Luck are very solid players although their front row is also pretty lacking. As far as the Roosters are concerned, the quicker Maloney arrives the better. They'll be a 10x better side when he is there.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> You reckon Fulton or Woods are possible bolters?


Fulton, yes, as he is creative with the ball, can act as a fill-in hooker and defends like a beast, but with Hinchcliffe in the mix as well it's unlikely to happen. Woods may be a bolter this series, but not game 1. If we win that, he might get a look in for sydney.



Rush said:


> Anyone watch the Warriors/Roosters match? Pretty solid game, Roosters defense is shocking. Johnson and Maloney is an absolutely quality halves partnership. Its a shame Maloney is leaving at the end of the year because it wouldn't take many signings for the Warriors to be considered a lock for the finals every year. I feel that they're weak at fullback and their wingers aren't too flash (Vatuvai is a head case) but Tupou is pretty decent. Their backrowers in Mateo, Mannering, Taylor, Brown and Luck are very solid players although their front row is also pretty lacking. As far as the Roosters are concerned, the quicker Maloney arrives the better. They'll be a 10x better side when he is there.


Yup, it was very free flowing and had attractive footy (better than the St George grind shit).

Maloney/Johnson is the current cream of the crop in terms of a halves combo (Foran/DCE is right up there but Foran is injured). Losing Maloney next year will hurt them quite a bit.

They are weak at fullback because they don't give Fisiiahi (sp.) a full on run in top grade, the kid has scored 18 tries in 9 NSW Cup games, and was epic in his debut last year before injury. Have him at FB with Locke and Tupou on the wings, with Ropati & Hurrell in the centres, and that's a kickass backline.

The front row does hold them down and with the cash freed up by Maloney's exit they should be looking at getting a decent prop next season, and they would be right up there in terms of the top 4.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hurrell was a beast tonight, also got me 80 supercoach points :kobe3


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Bloody hell Cronulla, what an effort today. Love seeing Melbourne get done, especially when I tipped the Sharkies.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

congrats on the 7th straight series win Queensland. NSW origin side is fucking crap.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

How the fuck does Trent Merrin continue to be picked? Jesus christ.

Mitchell Pearce as your halfback will never win you anything. Jennings has been shit this season yet gets picked ahead of Chris Lawrence (he's not injured is he?). Fair go Farah gets a chance but not having Ennis on the bench is ridiculous.

I'm struggling to care anymore, I almost want QLD to pump us coz of NSW continually picking garbage sides.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I tipped Sharks to win before the kick-off. Should've put money on that.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> How the fuck does Trent Merrin continue to be picked? Jesus christ.
> 
> Mitchell Pearce as your halfback will never win you anything. Jennings has been shit this season yet gets picked ahead of Chris Lawrence (he's not injured is he?). Fair go Farah gets a chance but not having Ennis on the bench is ridiculous.
> 
> I'm struggling to care anymore, I almost want QLD to pump us coz of NSW continually picking garbage sides.


Merrin is alright, but why the fuck is Ben Creagh in the team? Thank fuck Weyman isn't.

Who would your halfback be? Wallace? Mullen?

Lawrence isn't injured and I don't know why he wasn't picked. Ridiculous how a bloke who doesn't give two shits about his club, and has been dropped to state cup for his attitude and form, gets an origin callup.

Still, 12 of the 17 I put in a side were picked, so I'm mostly happy. Stuart just has to keep this same 17 barring injury/suspension for the series, allow them time to grow as a team like Queensland are/do.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

New South Wales has an awesome spine in Stewart, Carney, Pearce and Farah. When was the last time NSW has had an awesome spine like that? The last good spine that we had was back in 2002ish when it was Mini, Barrett, Johns and Buderus. That's when Buderus was good, I'm so glad Farah got selected! 

I reckon this is how the game will go.

New South Wales will beat Queensland and it will be something like 24 points to 16 points.

Carney will get 4/4 from the conversions. 

The try scores will be:

Jennings (2)
Hayne
Farah.

Queensland will be:
Harrison
Smith
Slater

Thurston will get 2 from 3 in the conversions.

If NSW really want to win that second game, they have to be on their A+++ Game. I know from living up here all my life in how pumped up they get up here with the media, and they go insane about it up here in Queensland. 

I hope the Blues can finally end the drought. 

Go the Blues!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Farah is garbage. Hinchcliffe is such a better option and he's not even hooker for his own side. Dugan is a better option than Stewart as well. Also as a Manly fan i'm confused as to why Buhrer is there. He is a jack of all trades, master of none. Sure having some cover is good but really, there are better uses for him. Creagh is a cat, Jennings and Hayne are woefully out of form/attitude problems, Pearce is shit, oh and did i mention Farah is garbage? Selections like this make it hard to be a NSW fan, just have to hope Gallen and Carney fire up and carry us.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

NSW aren't winning shit :lmao

I'd rather go with Wallace over Pearce. Wallace is in some form atleast, we've seen Pearce be utter shit for years yet get by on father Wayne's name. Merrin is also custard, why doesn't Luke Douglas or Aiden Tolman get a chance? Both are much better props. Even putting Learoyd Lahrs or Brett White back would be an improvement.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Wallace is injured, Merrin is good. Easily the best forward from St George. Tolman, or Woods would be my choices tbh, also would rather have Fensom in instead of Creagh.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wallace is fucking trash and I'd take Pearce ahead him 100 times out of 100. An absolute hack who failed big time when he did play for NSW (and fucked Campese's performance as a result).


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh plz like Pearce is any better. I've never seen a halfback void of creativity like Pearce is. Absolute trash.

We're not winning anyways so in the end I guess it doesn't matter 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Pearce isn't much better, but he is better. In an ideal world they'd select Maloney or...or...yeah, NSW really are void of quality halfbacks. If only DCE was born south of the border.

Whatever happens Game 1 I just hope we keep the same 17 for Game 2, and not swap players continually - Queensland stay strong to their 17, we should too, and it may lead us closer to a series win (although I'd much prefer to see Dugan, Ferguson, Tolman, Douglas in the side). 7 days and 30 minutes until it kicks off - fuck the selection shit, bring on the game. HYPED already.


----------



## stingafun (Dec 6, 2003)

i tell u now NSW are WAY too small. Look at their front row stocks against QLDS and HOW THE FUCK does merrin get picked in front of both sims and woods? jennings and hayne are both jokes stuart has backed himself into a corner if gallen cant hold up the front row they are dead in the water. BTW i didnt know that Creigh had stopped running from his last incounter with big sam?? how do u pick him again?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

stingafun said:


> i tell u now NSW are WAY too small. Look at their front row stocks against QLDS and HOW THE FUCK does merrin get picked in front of both sims and woods? jennings and hayne are both jokes stuart has backed himself into a corner if gallen cant hold up the front row they are dead in the water. BTW i didnt know that Creigh had stopped running from his last incounter with big sam?? how do u pick him again?


No idea why Creagh gets picked, when there's several in front of him form wise - Hoffman, Hinchcliffe, Sims, Watmough, Houston, Mateo, Galloway, Woods, Fensom, Learoyd-Lahrs, for starters. An absolute hack who always goes missing in big games.

Merrin has been phenomenal for the Saints and deserves his selection. We need a hardened, dedicated runner who can match it with the big guns, and he's that person.

Our pack might be small, but it's mobile. Queensland only have size in Petero, Scott and that cunt Hannant, whilst we are equipped with Tamou, Gallen & Merrin. The backrow of Bird, G.Stewart & Lewis offer us a lot more than Thaiday, Myles & Harrison. The Maroons big threat off the bench, Taylor, is negated by T-Rex, who before the suspension was the most damaging backrower in the competition, and made mince meat out of the Poms, Kiwis and Welsh last year in the 4 nations.

For mine, the forward battle is mouth watering and pretty even. QLD have the advantage at hooker, with Smith being above Farah, and the rest of the world. The halves, well Cronk shits all over Pearce, but Carney and Thurston is even money. Fullback is intriguing, as Stewart has been great when he's bothered this year, and Slater is just the same old damaging self. Tate and Boyd on the wings for QLD doesn't phase me as Boyd has been absolute gash at the Knights, and Tate is prone to the odd ball drop or 5. Uate should dominate his battle, but Hayne may struggle and be a defensive weakness if he goes searching for the ball. The centres, well, that's a great battle looming between Morris & Inglis, as well as Hodges & Jennings. In regards to Jennings/Hayne, I'm hoping they replicate what Inglis did 2 years ago (play like shit for club side, cop shit from media/fans, play like a beast in game 1 of origin).

-------------------

Fucking Tigers, they really are pissing me off this season. We have a great side, but cannot play 80 minutes to save ourselves - deplorable opening half, some razzle dazzle saving of our asses to start the 2nd, and just holding on enough at the end. Sure, we're back to 5-5 and in the 8, but we need to improve quite a lot if we're going to challenge for the top 8 at the end of the season. Thankfully Ellis & Heighington aren't far away from a return, which should make our pack stronger, but we need to settle on a fucking halves combo for the remainder of the season (Marshall/Humble suits me) and leave Lawrence in the centres where he belongs - he is not a 5/8 and I wish Sheens would stop trying to force it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Did you seriously just say Carney was on the same level as Thurston? Come on man, Carney's playing brilliantly this season but he's not on JT's level yet as JT is consistently excellent and Carney goes from mediocre to great to anonymous to shit to great, he's so hot and cold.

QLD are winning this series, wouldn't shock me if they clean sweep it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

When Carney is hot he's level with Thurston. Mind you, that's just on club footy, and he's still untested in Origin.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Carney is brilliant but as Adam said he's more inconsistant than Thurston who is usually outstanding.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Um, why the fuck is everyone being so negative? Ffs. Thurston was in a crappy Cowboys team from 2008 to 2010 but when it came to Origin, he stood up, and even got a man of the series. 

Hayne and Jennings are in the exact same spot. Origin is a different type of animal. Calling Farah rubbish? Wow, really? I just hope that Farah, Pearce, Hayne and Jennings prove you wrong come Wednesday night.

I live in Queensland, I go for the Blues..you know what Queensland does when they're team is selected they embrace it like it's a new born in their family, they're nuts about Origin up here.

Just embrace the team, and give it a shot..just one shot.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

They've had plenty of shots. Farah is garbage, Smith is three times the player he is. Hell even Ballin is twice the player. Thurston was still in form through 08-10, thats a huge difference to how Hayne and Jennings are playing now. They're both out of form and Hayne is the most inconsistant 'star' in the game. Pearce is garbage, can't believe Mortimer doesn't get a game over him at the Roosters. Picking jokers like Creagh over Watmough is ridiculous. We'll get beaten as per usual.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Cut some slack on Farah, whilst Smith is eons ahead of him, he is an attacking hooker who can help create opportunities around the ruck and provide a 3rd kicking option (does it better than Ennis). Tigers fandom blinding my judgement, probably, but he's not too shabby at club level and with guys like Gallen, T-Rex, Tamou & Lewis running off him in origin, look out.

Hayne is not a star in my eyes. He had an 8-week purple patch of form in 2009 and was heralded as the new messiah, and since then has done absolute jack shit aside from 1 or 2 good games here and there. An absolute hack who is a wannabe Marshall and will get found out again in origin. Why someone like Blake Ferguson or even Brett Morris wasn't picked over that cunt I'll never know (nice backtrack from Stuart as well, i.e he isn't a winger and won'e be picked there).

Pearce is our best halfback option though - Wallace is trash, Mullen is beyond awful, and Campese is injured. I guess you could try Maloney, but shifting him to halfback might not work out too well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Why should we embrace a team that continually gets filled with players based on name, media hype and favouritism over talent and form? It's gotten to the stage where you just can't anymore because year after year it happens and mistakes are never learned from. Pearce is fucking custard and quite possibly the worst halfback to represent at Origin level (yes Mullen is better than him overall, atleast Mullen can create something, Pearce just kicks the ball and hopes).

It's sad that 10 years ago we had Johns and Barrett with the luxury of Kimmorley, Gower and Anasta all in reserve we were spoiled for quality halves options (yeah ok Anasta wasn't that great but his defensive work in the 05 series was amazing, allowed Johns to run the game) and now we have jack shit. Then we get fairies like Ben Creagh who will get dominated by the QLD pack again and Merrin picked over decent props like Dan Hunt, Luke Douglas, Aiden Tolman and even Brett White would be a better choice.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

I support QLD cause of the Storm players obviously..so I don't admit to know too much about the NSW side..but Hayne? Lolreally? What an over rated dud.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Why should we embrace a team that continually gets filled with players based on name, media hype and favouritism over talent and form? It's gotten to the stage where you just can't anymore because year after year it happens and mistakes are never learned from. Pearce is fucking custard and quite possibly the worst halfback to represent at Origin level (yes Mullen is better than him overall, atleast Mullen can create something, Pearce just kicks the ball and hopes).
> 
> It's sad that 10 years ago we had Johns and Barrett with the luxury of Kimmorley, Gower and Anasta all in reserve we were spoiled for quality halves options (yeah ok Anasta wasn't that great but his defensive work in the 05 series was amazing, allowed Johns to run the game) and now we have jack shit. Then we get fairies like Ben Creagh who will get dominated by the QLD pack again and Merrin picked over decent props like Dan Hunt, Luke Douglas, Aiden Tolman and even Brett White would be a better choice.


Yes, Pearce is garbage, but he's the best that we have to pick from with our current stocks. I'd much rather him over that red headed useless cunt Wallace, or Mullen. Our best bet would be to get Carney to play halfback and have Maloney at 6, but in big games Maloney tends to go missing, so it's not really that good of an option. They could take a real punt and pick Sam Williams or McCrone from Canberra, but their youth and inexperience may be a hinderance.

10 years ago we were beyond spoilt and did nothing to continue the development of our players (QLD are developing their guys - when JT and Cronk move on, DCE steps in). Ben Creagh getting selected is an absolute joke and I've made that known since his debut - he's been gash in every Origin game he's played, has been gash all year for the Dragons, and must be great at gobbies or taking it up the arsebecause I see no other reason as to why he got picked, especially with guys like Fulton, Learoyd-Lahrs & Watmough (for starters) not getting looked at. Merrin has been in great form, better than Hunt, so his selection is justified. Tolman and Douglas missing out is a shame, not sure how they can't get a look in.



Sickburn said:


> I support QLD cause of the Storm players obviously..so I don't admit to know too much about the NSW side..but Hayne? Lolreally? What an over rated dud.


When Victorians can see this, and our selectors can't, well, therein lies the issue with our side.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pearce and maloney was the halves combo i'd pick with Hinchcliffe at 9 and Dugan at 1. Stewart is a good option and perhaps a better player but i want NSW to develop a side that can play together for years. Dugan fits the bill far better than Stewart. Watmough not getting selected because they "want to go in a different direction" is hilarious. Especially when a week later they ask him to be 18th man. Such a cop out excuse from Stuart who wouldn't coach an under 10's team. Creagh is soft as hell, barely makes metres and isn't a great defender either. Williams and Gallen better have a blinder otherwise our forwards are getting pasted. Glenn Stewart in the side makes Buhrer's selection even more questionable. I like Buhrer, i think he has a fantastic future in the game but i'm not sure why he's there. There are better backrow options, ie the guy who keeps him out of the Manly starting side in Watmough, or workhorses like Fensom. There are also better utility options like Hinchcliffe. Stewart can play 5/8th or centre if needed through injury, and if you had Hinchcliffe you have a backrower who can play hooker. I hope he has a good game to prove me wrong because if he gets dropped after a game that will seriously dent his confidence which isn;t good for us.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Buhrer is another that definitely shouldn't be there. Really lost for words with NSW these days.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Indeed. He plays a similar game to Glenn Stewart, i fail to see what he brings to the side other than being able to cover a lot of positions. He's a good, developing NRL player but i'd pick Watmough over him every time. As does Manly :terry

Queensland at odds of $1.50 last i checked. thats got to be worth chucking $100 on. 50% return in a day. easy money.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

My money is on GI for first try.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

$8 Slater for first try is juicy odds although Uate at $11.25 or Jennings/Morris at $16.25 are pretty good value.

Queensland 1-12 is $2.75

NSW Scores 11-20 Points is $2.20 which isn't bad. Might duck down and chuck some money on that.

Might in fact go chuck 10 on Slater/QLD 1-12 which is playing $17. Not bad.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah I was gonna have a few multis, but got down there and just put a hunny on GI. Here's hoping.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Queensland 1-12 $20 at 2.75 
Inglis first try scorer $10 at 7
Queensland to win $20 at 1.55
Slater first try scorer/Qld 1-12 $10 at 17

Would be quite happy with a NSW win though :torres


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Come on boys where is the spirit?! UP THE BLUES!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The team of 'champions' requires a referee piggyback and ridiculous calls to get them over the line against the 'throw together underdogs.' If Queensland are happy with that win, then they prove they're bigger cunts than originally imagined.

The better team on the night lost the game. Fuck sake I hope Archer & Badger ref game 2 and that Cecchin *** is run out of the game, same with that Cummins goofball. Sickening to hear their justification for these calls tonight. Jennings binned for doing what Thaiday has done for 6 years is a fucking joke. Inglis knocking the ball on and being awarded the try is the biggest joke I've seen in 26 years of watching footy.

We might win game 2, but we're no chance in game 3 up there in cuntville, especially with the refs these days. 7 in a row now for Qld, and the slow death of origin begins.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The ARL is wondering why Origin football is dying in NSW, tonight they got their answer.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sums it up pretty well. Absolute farce, Gallop needs to sort this shit out with the refs and if harrigan comes out and backs that call then he should be fired. Its beyond a fucking joke.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Exactly! Gallop "I'm not sure why Sydney struggles to sellout, yet Brisbane does so really quickly." Uh, when the cheapest seat is $70, and you get ref performances like tonight that influence the result of the game, then why would people pay to go watch origin when they can quietly rage at home about the garbage they see.

Origin is going to die unless NSW can win a series this year or next


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Jennings goes off for 10 minutes, 2 trys to that douchebag Darius Boyd while NSW has 12 against 13. Oh, and then Inglis knocks on and gets a try..

Yeeeah, we got robbed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Boyd only got 1 try when Jennings was off the pitch. Really wouldn't have happened if Uate could defend though.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

1 or 2 trys, that incident still took the momentum away from the Blues.

I thought Tamou was excellent as was Farah, Jennings and Hayne. Carney will learn from that game and Pearce was nothing too special but still solid.

I would swap Burher for Hinchcliffe and Creagh for Watmough.

Otherwise, that's it for me.

Come on Blues, we can win game 2, I know it!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Buhrer actually impressed me for the 10 mins or so he was out there. Linked up well out of dummy half. Tamou was a beast and Williams needs more minutes. We can't afford to keep both Buhrer and T Rex on the bench for so long. Creagh was hopeless, needs to be dropped, Farah really impressed me in the opening 20 but then he went missing. He needs to stay consistantly at that top level. We really really missed a big man when Tamou was on the bench. Merrin is good but when you have Gallen as your other prop then its not good enough to have both guys playing the same role. If they really wanted they should've had T Rex playing in the front row for a little bit to bend the defense. 

Glenn Stewart was a little disappointing as was Brett, i really think NSW missed a trick by not picking Watmough. Watmough instead of Creagh or Lewis would've been idealas that game was drawing to a close and Queensland were breathing heavy. Luke Lewis was annonymous the entire game. If i had to rate the players i'd say

Stewart - 6.5
Uate - 6
Morris - 7
Jennings - 7
Hayne - 7.5
Carney - 5
Pearce - 5
Gallen - 9
Farah - 8
Tamou - 8
G. Stewart - 6
Lewis - 4
Bird - 7

Bench:
Williams - 7
Buhrer - n/a (didn't play enough)
Merrin - 5.5
Creagh - 3


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Why on earth did nsw choose to kick for points, which carney missed, when they IMO had qld on the back foot?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No idea, a pen 40 metres out gets you a set starting in the opponants 20 at least. Good chance to push for a try or at least a repeat set.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

I honestly think to have not have had all the pressure on Todd's shoulders..they should have gone with the Soward/Pearce combo and then use Carney off the bench. I just hope Watmough goes in for Cregah in the next game and Hinchcliffe for Burher. Other than that, I'm pretty happy.

NSW just had those little silly things in their game and it cost them last night. Bring on Game 2 already!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Why do you want to drop Buhrer now? What the fuck is the point of having Carney on the bench? Soward is garbage.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Rush said:


> Why do you want to drop Buhrer now? What the fuck is the point of having Carney on the bench? Soward is garbage.


I'm aloud to have an opinion...

Buhrer barley had any impact what so ever. Carney can fill in to the halves, fullback or centres if needed.

In the ideal world, it should be:

6. Carney
7. Pearce
14. Hinchcliffe.

Watmough to replace Creagh. I'm still hung up over if we should pick Aaron Woods or not...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Buhrer played for less than 10 minutes you muppet and he looked good during that time. What the fuck did you expect him to do? this is precisely the problem with NSW, we chop and change our side so much. Buhrer did well in his limited time, dropping the kid now only dents his confidence and makes the selectors look like morons yet again. Hinchcliffe who i wanted in the side anyway wouldn;t have made a difference in 10 mins either. 

Carney cannot fill in in the centres or at fullback, what on earth are you thinking? He can play in the halves, thats it. Brian Smith had him playing fullback at the start of his Roosters career until the muppet realised Anasta is a rubish 5/8th. We already have Luke Lewis in the side and Buhrer on the bench, why would we have another small man on there? Both those guys can fill in if any backs are injured, Soward should be nowhere near the side.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Only change we need for game 2 is Creagh out and Watmough in. Keep the side together for a chance to bond and click together, establish that mentality to defeat Qld and try and win the series. The decision to kick for 2 when we had the fucks on the ropes was a piss poor decision, and I know Stuart wasn't happy with it as you could see from his reaction.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Rush said:


> Buhrer played for less than 10 minutes you muppet and he looked good during that time. What the fuck did you expect him to do? this is precisely the problem with NSW, we chop and change our side so much. Buhrer did well in his limited time, dropping the kid now only dents his confidence and makes the selectors look like morons yet again. Hinchcliffe who i wanted in the side anyway wouldn;t have made a difference in 10 mins either.
> 
> Carney cannot fill in in the centres or at fullback, what on earth are you thinking? He can play in the halves, thats it. Brian Smith had him playing fullback at the start of his Roosters career until the muppet realised Anasta is a rubish 5/8th. We already have Luke Lewis in the side and Buhrer on the bench, why would we have another small man on there? Both those guys can fill in if any backs are injured, Soward should be nowhere near the side.


You are an idiot. We don't have "selectors" any more. Daley and that other dude were fired. Stuart picks the team he wants, Fulton is there as a consultant of sorts, and gives suggestions. 

Why are we even arguing? We're NSW supporters, we are suppose to stick together..I've lived up here in QLD for all my life, and they NEVER ever fight, notice the difference? 

It's not chopping and changing, dickhead. It's one little change on the bench ffs! We dropped Dean Young from the bench last year from game 1 and then slotted Gidley in. We only had problems in the past when we chopped and changed the halves...we should always keep the halves together barring injury or suspension.

Soward no where near the side? He was the only one along with Hayne who created things for the Blues in Game 3 of last year.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Soward doesn't have a creative bone in his body.

Semantics about the selectors/selector. Makes Stuart look incompetant. Why drop a guy who did well on debut in his limited time? Where is the logic in that? How in your opinion does Hinchcliffe change the game if he came on instead of Buhrer?

We're arguing because you don't have a clue.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Rush said:


> Soward doesn't have a creative bone in his body.
> 
> Semantics about the selectors/selector. Makes Stuart look incompetant. Why drop a guy who did well on debut in his limited time? Where is the logic in that? How in your opinion does Hinchcliffe change the game if he came on instead of Buhrer?
> 
> We're arguing because you don't have a clue.


No creative bone? The same guy who led Dragons to a grand final in 2010 has not creativity what so ever? You would do great in the stand up comedy circuit man.

It wouldn't dint Buhrers confidence at all, the same thing happened to Merrin last year and Merrin did good as last night. It's not the days of Murrary and Bellamy where there is 13 changes in the team. Stuart would know how to deal with situations like that. The Blues in Waiting camp is there for a reason, to nurture future NSW talent so they can get ready for State of Origin.

Hinchcliffe is great for the team with his ability to play second row and hooker. So if Farah is doing great like he was last night, Hinchcliffe can slot in to second row, or they could swap. I have nothing against Buhrer what so ever, I just think Hinchcliffe would be a better choice for now. Buhrer is a star of the future for sure though.

If anything, I'm worried that Farah will be dropped for Buderus...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Buhrer can play 2nd row, hooker, centre and 5/8th. I said i'd have liked Hinchcliffe in the side before the series. Thats not the question im asking. I said how does Hinchcliffe do anything more than what Buhrer did in his time on the field?

Are you kidding me? Dragons were/are one of the most boring sides in the competition. They pay a very structured, grinding style of football. Soward doesn't create anything from 5/8th, he does steer around the Dragons and keep things under control for them. In Origin however we already have Pearce in that role, you can't have 2 halves that play a very structured, no risk style of football. Look at every team in the competition and their style, each team will either have 2 creative halves (Manly, Warriors, Canberra, Titans, Bulldogs), one creative + one steady/structured player (Melbourne, Eels, Souths, Cowboys, Tigers, Sharks, Penrith, Knights, Broncos) and very occasionally 2 steady/structured players (Roosters w/o Mortimer, Dragons), most of the successful teams have at least 1 creative half. dragons get away with it because their defense is good and their forward pack gets them into the grind very easily. 

It would dent Buhrer's confidence, he absolutely hated being on the bench for Hasler and was going to leave our club if Hasler was still there. He is very much a confidence player, dropping him will not destroy him or anything silly but it will be a bit of a dent for us at club level.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I see no reason to change the team at all, I just think we needed to put the ball in Carney's hands a bit more when we were on the attack. He floats across the ruck brilliantly, gets into a groove during the game getting the other team used to his routine and he waits to catch defenders out when they move up and try to make a big play. If he doesn't get he ball frequently enough then he can't get into that groove and it showed last night in my opinion. He never looked comfortable or threatening with his kicks either. Not sure if it was nerves or what but I expect him to play MUCH better in game 2.

I've cooled down a lot about the call and hearing Bill Harrigan's explanation of it makes me see it more as a 50/50 call and we were just unlucky enough to get the wrong end of it.

The issue I have with it is that I feel like the result of the game was directly the result of the refereeing and not the teams just playing football. These guys are the best players in the world and they are passionate as fuck. Just let them play and unless something ridiculous happens there is no need to step in and make calls like the one they did on Bird which can and did completely change the momentum of the game.

Jennings send-off was another 50/50 call which I would of been fine with if the QLD'er who couldn't handle a bit of old school rough housing from Bird and started the blue got sent off too. I would of been fine with Jennings not being sent off, but if he was going to be sent off then they should of sent the other bloke off too. Especially considering it was about 6-7 on 2 and punches WERE BEING THROWN when Jennings got to the group.

Ricky's strategy of avoiding media to take the referees/ARL/medias influence out of the game is the right one, we proved last night we were the better team on the night and we are capable of beating them. Combine that with playing the games in _real _NRL towns makes me think this will be a good following two games. Especially if the fans turn out in force in Sydney which after the video ref decision last night I think is entirely likely.

I agree that Watmough should be in the team though. He can replace someone I don't care but he should be in the team.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bill Harragan's explanation was garbage. 

"It was a try. Robbie Farah puts his leg out to prevent the try from being scored. When the ball was dislodged it came off Inglis’ forearm and that’s a rebound and not a knock-on."

um, rebound isn't a knock on? what? are you trying to tell me that its a charge down or something? He's a muppet. However he did say Scott should've been binned and Bird's tackle was legal. Both decisions led to Queensland tries. Absolute farce and those involved should be stood down from Origin 2. Its beyond a joke.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They should and likely will be stood down. I'm not sure why Harrigan felt he had to defend the decision. I see where they are coming from with their explanation but I don't have to agree with it at all. But like you said two tries came off the back of bad decisions, decisions that hopefully won't be made for the remaining two games. I still have faith.

Besides it will make for a better story when we come back from 1-0 down and bad reffing to win 2-1 and take it away from them in their own state.


----------



## shadow455 (Dec 7, 2011)

pearce and carney should both be gone neither are origin halves pearce has had that many chances, the best combination we have possible is bird and wallace in the halves maybe mullen if you want to play bird at second row and gallen has to play lock we need more size.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

shadow455 said:


> pearce and carney should both be gone neither are origin halves pearce has had that many chances, the best combination we have possible is bird and wallace in the halves maybe mullen if you want to play bird at second row and gallen has to play lock we need more size.


what have you been smoking? and where can i get some?

Bird hasn't played in the halves in years and he completely lacks the skill to play 5/8th, Carney is the best 5/8th in the state by far. Mullen is garbage. If you want to drop anyone it should be Luke Lewis and Creagh. Watmough and Aaron Woods into the side. Also now that Williams has been ruled out for 6 weeks we have to make a change to the backline, i wonder if Stuart will be begging Watmough to come in.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Storm FTW.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Suck shit Newcastle. Titans were very good in patches and a lazy final 15 minutes put the Knights closer than they deserved to be.

Dragons fans acting like beating the Eels was a great win are laughable - very fortunate to win that game, and fucking hell the Saints are shit this year. I hope they miss the finals.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Eels should've won that game. They've got the spoon on lock.

Reds/Brumbies game was shit, thank fuck that bloke missed the pen at the end though. Reds keeping my bet alive.

Newcastle are woeful, Titans looked good. Sezer has improved them heaps.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Wallace is fucking trash and I'd take Pearce ahead him 100 times out of 100. An absolute hack who failed big time when he did play for NSW (and fucked Campese's performance as a result).





sXe_Maverick said:


> No idea why Creagh gets picked, when there's several in front of him form wise - Hoffman, Hinchcliffe, *Sims*, *Watmough*,* Houston, Mateo, Galloway*, Woods, Fensom, *Learoyd-Lahrs,* for starters. An absolute hack who always goes missing in big games.
> 
> Merrin has been phenomenal for the Saints and deserves his selection. We need a hardened, dedicated runner who can match it with the big guns, and he's that person.
> 
> ...


Don't get me started.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao so you're going to defend Creagh's selection and again try and spew bullshit that Myles & Harrison are good players? Obvious lack of rugby league knowledge is obvious. Defensive stats =/= talent.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

did thaiday play Origin? didn't notice him on the field. Same as Harrison. Both did fuck all. As did Creagh.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

TIGERS! Fuck that was a great game of footy and maybe we're on our way to being back knocking off a top 4 team. Still, it was very nerve wracking until Moltzen's try sealed it. Got down early to the game and caught the NSW Cup game, had an epic all-in brawl that was started by a guy I know, and ended up with Balmain winning 88-16. Poor scoreboard working double over time.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao so you're going to defend Creagh's selection


 I'm not going to defend Creagh - I wouldn't have picked him - but he's a better defender than most of those you mentioned. I'm not going to educate you as to why defence is the most important part of the game, particularly in Origin. 



sXe_Maverick said:


> ... and again try and spew bullshit that Myles & Harrison are good players?


 Here's a fix, form junkie:

Per game averages for this season right up to Origin 1

NSW back row - 28.0 tackles per game, 3.6 mistackles, 94.3 average metres, 6 line breaks
QLD back row - 34.9 tackles per game, 2.1 mistackles, 103.2 average metres, 7 line breaks

You haven't a clue.




Rush said:


> did thaiday play Origin? didn't notice him on the field. Same as Harrison. Both did fuck all. As did Creagh.


 Harrison accumulated the second highest number of tackles of anyone in the game. I believe Myles won MOTM. It was a dud call, it should have gone to Tate. And, yes, I'm awarding a player primarily for his attack. He led QLD in attacking metres + made two line breaks and promoted the team out of the 20. Defensively, he wasn't called upon to do much in the way of tackling, but he diffused bombs at crucial stages of the match. 

Hodges was once again atrocious. He's carried over from game 3 last year with those loose arms/jumper grabs. He's in no man's land. As I wrote earlier in this thread, I would have installed Tate as the right centre from the start.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gallen not being in NSW back row skews that massively but skews the starting props stats as well. He had more tackles, runs and metres than your 2 starting props combined before Origin. Again the problem looking only at stats is that Glenn Stewart played 2 games affected by injuries, again skewing stats. Not saying our players were better or anything, just that stats don't always tell the tale. 

I didn't say anything about Myles, i said Thaiday did nothing, Harrison just tackled (nothing wrong with that ftr) and Creagh was awful. I said that tate should've been MOTM, he was by far your best player.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> Harrison just tackled (nothing wrong with that ftr)...


 Harrison made more meters than any other QLD forward.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

kinda proves the point that queensland's pack is absolutely carried by their epic backline


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Harrison is a very underrated player, always does his job, he's a million times better than Creagh.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> kinda proves the point that queensland's pack is absolutely carried by their epic backline


 It proves that our game is run by amateurs. The complete disregard for statistical data is embarrassing. In no other game can people argue opinion as fact to the extent that they can in League.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Jennings made Hodges look silly in game 1.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tim Grant gets named as starting prop in jersey no.8, and Ben Creagh is still picked on the bench.

WHAT THE FUCK RICKY? :kobe2


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats on 7 in a row Queensland. Stuart has truly lost his marbles.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Really feel sorry for Luke Douglas, Aiden Tolman, Aaron Woods, Dan Hunt and even Brett White, all far better props than Grant who's almost as bad as Snowden and Weyman, he's on that level of King, Mannah etc. Deary me NSW.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No idea why Watmough got picked seeing as he's injured and can't even get through 80 mins for us. Dropping Buhrer for Tim Grant is ridiculous. Dropping Buhrer s fine if we didn't select so many backrowers. We've got Gallen, G.Stewart and Bird who are all 80 minute players in the backrow thus picking Creagh and Lewis on the bench is retarded. Woods is a far better prop than Grant, Hinchcliffe would be a way better option than Creagh on the bench if you drop Buhrer.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm kinda glad that we maintained most of the game 1 side which is the key to building and maintaining combinations that will take Queensland down. I think Lewis on the bench will be as a sub for when Tamou/Grant come off and Gallen will shift to prop. We should have really picked another prop to support Merrin, someone like Galloway or Woods, but I'm not complaining since they'll be able to help Benji get around the park on Friday against the solid Storm pack.

I kinda hate these games without the origin stars, because if we do beat Melbourne, beating them without the big 3 will seem empty and a pretty ordinary win.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

David Gallop resigned. fapfapfap. He was fucking garbage, hopefully the next head won't be a muppet.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Gallop did alright for the rigours of the job, but he couldn't really handle controversy well, or show any evidence of a backbone. Whomever the next head is needs to have #1 focus be on cleaning up the officials, then tv rights, then expansion talks.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Why do you all keep whinging about the Blues line up? Didn't I tell you that Buhrer was going to be dropped...Farah was far too good and when Jamie Buhrer came on..all our momentum went faster than Randy Ortons did in 2009.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Because its not made up of people who are the best in their positions. Anyone who thinks Grant deserves to be there is kidding themselves. Creagh is absolute shit, Watmough is injured, Jennings is playing NSW cup, and while we will probably win game 2 this side will get beat by 20+ in game 3


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ Spot on. Doesn't help when guys who would be amazing in origin (Lyon, Cooper) are 'retired' from the origin game. Watmough being injured, Jennings being in NSW Cup (and making awful choices game 1), as well as that shitstain Creagh being in the side are WHY we whinge about the lineup. Buhrer imo shouldn't have been picked game 1 because Farah is an 80-minute player, and I hope this snub doesn't affect his confidence.

If we win game 2, Uate must learn to stay on his wing.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

.........I have no words.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

okay, why do you like the team we selected and tell me how we're going to win the series with these players.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I am also keen to see why we should be happy with another team that's been filled with players based on name value and personal preference over form once more, is gonna win us the series.

Enlighten us whitty.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Why would anything I say going to change any of you're opinions in the slightest? You two were the same who said Farah shouldn't be near the squad yet he was the BEST Blues player on the field along with Greg Bird, Jennings and Hayne. The last two who you also said should not have been in the squad.

Maybe you two should wait until the game before you have egg on your faces again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Farah had a good game, or rather he had a great first half and gassed in the 2nd.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah because it being a team just relies on that one player? I hope that NSW have a barnstorming game, and if they do, what will you say?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i said they should win at home. If we can't win at home then there is something seriously wrong. 

How about you answer anything me and renegade asked you,

1) How does Tim Grant deserve a spot?
2) What is the reason behind picking an injured player in Watmough?
3) How does Creagh deserve a spot?
4) Why do we have so many backrowers selected (Gallen, Stewart, Watmough, Lewis, Creagh, Bird) when Gallen, Stewart, Watmough and lewis are 80 minute players?
5) How does Jennings deserve a spot when he can't get into his club side?

Jennings did not have a good game 1, he spent 10 minutes in the bin and absolutely killed every single bit of momentum we had which we never regained.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Rush said:


> i said they should win at home. If we can't win at home then there is something seriously wrong.
> 
> How about you answer anything me and renegade asked you,
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha, wow..so everyone has to answer to the almighty man himself?

1. Personally, it was a toss up between Galloway and Woods for mine. Although I do think Tim Grant was always going to be a great prospect for New South Wales. I thought the point of droping Buhrer was a case of "too much too soon" Grant stands out to me though, I've got this gut feeling that himself and Jimmy (James Tamou) will stand up and deliver in game 2. 

You have to look at it from the prospective of yes, we have these two big mobile forwards who can tear it up against the likes of Matt Scott, Shillington etc. See this may also answer a bit of question four in that plus those two big forwards we have plus the likes of Watmough, Lewis, Bird, Gallen and Stewart. These guys are straight up athletes and they will give Queensland a good run for their money in the forward department.

So in saying that, selecting Tim Grant it is fully justified.

2. You could have said the same thing about Thurston in the previous years but he keeps on delivering each and every single year. Something that Watmough himself does everytime he puts on the New South Wales jersey. Watmough will play great, the medical staff would not what is going on, they deal with this type of stuff all the time. Watmough always rips in and it gives it 110% whether it be the Manly, Blues or Australia jersey.

3. I've always thought Creagh was a dodgy selection ever since Game 2, 2009. I should have brought up how I didn't fully agree with that selection. Woods should be in his place. It's just a case of me wanting the best for the team. I've lived up here in QLD and I know what they are like. QLD could stick Thaiday on the wing and they would still cheer the decision. A lot of New South Welshman have to realise that, you have to be up here for a long time to know what they are like.

4. Well, with the 80 minute question, you really get the best of both worlds and you get all the impact out of all of them to tire down the lazy Queensland forwards. It's going to be an intriguing battle to say the least. I answered the rest of this question on question 1.

5. Club form does not matter at all. Doesn't that teach you anything? Michael Jennings was questioned last year about his club form for game 1 and was 100% the best player on the field. Club form or what goes in within his football club..it does not matter. He has always done great for NSW and he always plays great. Very similar to the cases of a Johnathan Thurston and Darius Boyd for QLD. Jarryd Hayne for NSW. etc.

I hope that clears everything up for you and you can take in other individuals opinions and learn what other people have to say.

I hope I answered your questions gracefully but knowing you for such a short period of time, you will find a way to nitpick.

Have a nice day

(Y)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You keep saying shit like 



> It's just a case of me wanting the best for the team. I've lived up here in QLD and I know what they are like. QLD could stick Thaiday on the wing and they would still cheer the decision. A lot of New South Welshman have to realise that, you have to be up here for a long time to know what they are like.


So we are supposed to put up with mediocrity? You know why they don't complan about selections? Because they pick the same side that has won 6 series in a row. If they decided to put billy Slater on the wing and an injury prone, and out of form player at fullback instead, do you think they'd be happy? No they wouldn't. yet we're meant to be happy that Stewart who is out of form and on a reduced training schedule for Manly and Hayne who has come into form at fullback.

I know what Watmough can bring to the side and i know how good he is (I'm a manly fan) but right now he is struggling to get through 60 mins playing for us in club football. I do not want to see him miss weeks out on injury when we already have T Rex sitting on the sidelines as he was rushed into the NSW side with no match fitness. 

Tim Grant is not justified in the slightest. Woods is in far better form, is a far better player and could be a starting NSW prop for years to come. In no way at all does Grant deserve it over him. Creagh is useless. If he makes more than 50 metres i'll be shocked. He is a gypsy, disappears in the middle of games, shows no heart, no effort and is a passenger. I argue about Harrison to that other guy in here all the time but i rate Harrison at being one of the best defenders in the game. He is an important role player for them. Thaiday provdes the aggro and leadership, Harrison; defense, Myles is a workhorse, Petro is now in for sentiment only, Dave Taylor provides some aggro, metres and Hannant chews up the metres. Every one of their forward pack has a defined role in the squad. 

Look at the NSW pack, 

Gallen; metres, leadership, tackles, biggest worker in the game
Bird; aggro, good ball runner
Tamou; huge man, chews up the metres.
G. Stewart; ball playing forward, acts as a secondary 5/8th at time. 
Watmough; has the x factor, good leg drive makes him bust through the defense and make a lot of metres
Lewis: smaller player, basically a handy utility
Creagh; ???

he does nothing. He makes no metres, his defense is par, he can't pass the ball, and he doesn't break tackles. He basically makes up the numbers in most of his games. I hope he can prove me wrong but he doesn't get involved as much.

There are good players who are overlooked for selection in favour of those getting picked on reputation alone. We're not building a team for the future, we're not even picking on form, they're just getting in via random luck is seems sometimes.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Rush said:


> You keep saying shit like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not mean to spam but holy shit balls...you don't get anything I'm saying or you are not taking time in to think of what I have been saying to you..

How can you not remember when Wesser, Hannay and Mogg were selected for QLD back in '06? Those guys are so average in club level and STILL produced awesome football for Queensland. 

It's not about putting up with mediocrity, you have missed my point 100%. It's about putting the guys who put their heart and soul in to the Blues jersey and sticking with them yet you were saying before Game 1 to drop Hayne and Jennings. And I don't mean to spam but what in the fucking fuck?!?! How do you not get any of what I'm saying. Just because you believe in what you're saying doesn't mean you have to force it down my throat.

Like I said with Creagh, I don't agree with that selection at all. Woods would be much better in the role but Stuart seems a bit eh about it because of what happened to Galloway and Snowden in the past when they played for the Blues, let's face it...they got eaten for breakfast by QLD.

You've just answered you're own question with listing all the forwards abilities. They all add an X factor which is great for the Blues. Why would you possibly dislike that...

You make no sense and I'm not going to reply to you until Game 2 is done or if we go on to win Game 2 and 3. You are negative and if you are thinking that is going to help out the Blues. You are wrong.

Take care, sir.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Comparing a lump of shit like Snowden to Galloway proves you haven't the slightest clue what you're on about. We need to pick a side based on FORM, and players who will show up and PERFORM for their state, something which Creagh has none of, and never does. Galloway was one of our best in Game 3 last year but was quickly forgotten about due to wanting the same old shit in the squad.

The main point you're missing, 'whitty,' is that we have selected 80-minute players in our back row (Bird, Gallen, Lewis), so why do we also need to select Creagh and Watmough? IMO we need props on the bench to boost our guys when they get tired, guys like Woods, Galloway, Douglas, Tolman, all overlooked for some unbeknownst reason so they can shove Creagh and other shit into the side, get beaten, and then wonder where it all went wrong again. Ideally, I'd run with Tamou/Douglas as our props, with Merrin, Woods & Galloway on the bench. I'd have Hinchcliffe in as a utility bench player who can provide relief at dummy half or in the 2nd row should it be required (this role would be Gidley's if he was fit though).

You look at the Maroons side, namely their bench, and can see where they get the selections right - there's no need to pick a surplus of 2nd rowers when you have a backrow of Thaiday, Myles & Harrison who can all be 80-minute players, so that's why they back Petero & Scott up with the likes of Hannant, Taylor & Gillett.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Comparing a lump of shit like Snowden to Galloway proves you haven't the slightest clue what you're on about. We need to pick a side based on FORM, and players who will show up and PERFORM for their state, something which Creagh has none of, and never does. Galloway was one of our best in Game 3 last year but was quickly forgotten about due to wanting the same old shit in the squad.
> 
> The main point you're missing, 'whitty,' is that we have selected 80-minute players in our back row (Bird, Gallen, Lewis), so why do we also need to select Creagh and Watmough? IMO we need props on the bench to boost our guys when they get tired, guys like Woods, Galloway, Douglas, Tolman, all overlooked for some unbeknownst reason so they can shove Creagh and other shit into the side, get beaten, and then wonder where it all went wrong again. Ideally, I'd run with Tamou/Douglas as our props, with Merrin, Woods & Galloway on the bench. I'd have Hinchcliffe in as a utility bench player who can provide relief at dummy half or in the 2nd row should it be required (this role would be Gidley's if he was fit though).
> 
> You look at the Maroons side, namely their bench, and can see where they get the selections right - there's no need to pick a surplus of 2nd rowers when you have a backrow of Thaiday, Myles & Harrison who can all be 80-minute players, so that's why they back Petero & Scott up with the likes of Hannant, Taylor & Gillett.


Do not take words from my mouth and mix them around.

The Snowden and Galloway issue was not about their abilities. It was about them being talked up in News Ltd. as being the next big thing.Talking about the media while we are at it. You know who the media also thought should have not been in the squad? Hayne, Jennings and oh man, this one gets me, they also said Farah just like you two stooges did for not being an "Orign player" Go and stick it where the sun don't shine you two ignorant blow hards.

You obviously are being stood up to and you use to winning the arguments from people running away but I got my eyes on you two bitches. Saying I know nothing about Rugby League? Yeah, righto..you sound like a bitter guy who couldn't even make it in to the NSW cup.

How can you judge or in fact, base my knowledge over the internet when you don't know me at all...

Holy shit balls, ban me..I don't care but my God. If NSW win the second game and the series, I'm going to be laugh my ass off at you two jabronis.

As for now, this is my last statement until NSW win game 2 or possibly lose the game. If they win, I will not reply until game 3 is done.

Laters Biaaaaatch.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao I love how he's got nothing to back himself so he goes to insulting us.

NSW will get beaten sadly, our forwards will get out gunned. Tim Grant is an awful selection. Not justified at all. Douglas/Tolman/Woods/Hunt/White all would be much better picks. Jennings was crap game 1, got sin binned and halted our good start. He can't even get a game for Penrith who are fucking shit this year, how does he make Origin? Creagh is just trash and laughable he continues to get picked despite bringing nothing to the side at all.

We'll lose by 4-6 points imo.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

As i've said whitty, we will win game 2. No Thiday, playing in Sydney, Hayne in form now etc. We will not win the series if Creagh and Grant are playing game 3.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If you're saying that I said Farah was a bad selection then wow you're wrong, he was in my squad from day 1 and always will be. You have nothing logical to argue so you resort to petty insults.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> ...Again the problem looking only at stats is that Glenn Stewart played 2 games affected by injuries, again skewing stats...


 That’s incorrect. You can omit any of Stewart’s games; it has little overall bearing to QLD’s superior stats over all four categories.




Rush said:


> Anyone who thinks Grant deserves to be there is kidding themselves...


 Puh-lease. Why don’t you state your criteria as to what an Origin debuting prop needs? As far as I’m concerned, it’s 110m+ per club game & 20 tackles+ per game & no more than 2.0 mistackles per game. 

Tim Grant before Game 1 selection:

53.7mins, 25.7 tackles, 2.0 mistackles, 145.3 metres (2nd most of all props behind only Tamou)


Tim Grant before Game 2 selection:

50.5 mins, 26.8 tackles, 1.7 mistackles, 145.8 metres (3rd most of all props behind Tamou and Merrin)




Renegade™ said:


> Really feel sorry for Luke Douglas, Aiden Tolman, Aaron Woods, Dan Hunt and even Brett White, all far better props than Grant who's almost as bad as Snowden and Weyman, he's on that level of King, Mannah etc. Deary me NSW.





Renegade™ said:


> I am also keen to see why we should be happy with another team that's been filled with players based on name value and personal preference over form once more, is gonna win us the series.
> 
> Enlighten us whitty.


 You advocate form?

Dan Hunt before game 1:

49.3 mins, 29.9 tackles, 2.4 mistackles, 82.6 metres


Dan Hunt before game 2:

50.2 mins, 31.3 tackles, 2.6 mistackles, 86.6 metres

Compare it to Grant for a wake up call.




sXe_Maverick said:


> The main point you're missing, 'whitty,' is that we have selected 80-minute players in our back row (Bird, Gallen, Lewis)....


 Lewis and Bird are 80 minute Origin players? GTFO. The only current 80 minute Origin forwards are Smith, Harrison and Gallen.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> That’s incorrect. You can omit any of Stewart’s games; it has little overall bearing to QLD’s superior stats over all four categories.
> 
> Puh-lease. Why don’t you state your criteria as to what an Origin debuting prop needs? As far as I’m concerned, it’s 110m+ per club game & 20 tackles+ per game & no more than 2.0 mistackles per game.
> 
> ...


Statistics mean jack shit when it comes to the ability to do damage with your runs and establish forward momentum, and Grant's stats are skewed by facing lolbad opposition.

Lewis & Bird can easily do 80 minutes, but don't because of the asinine selection of 7 backrowers for the games. They do it well enough for their clubs and Australia, they can do it well enough for NSW. But hey, keep your deluded nonsensical stats and farsical opinion and fade into obscurity like whitty.

-------------------------

I hope the weather is fine tomorrow, don't want to see another Sydney game in the rain. If it rains, Queensland win easily. If it's fine, well, we might scrape a close win.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Statistics mean jack shit when it comes to the ability to do damage with your runs and establish forward momentum, and Grant's stats are skewed by facing lolbad opposition.
> 
> Lewis & Bird can easily do 80 minutes, but don't because of the asinine selection of 7 backrowers for the games. They do it well enough for their clubs and Australia, they can do it well enough for NSW. But hey, keep your deluded nonsensical stats and farsical opinion and fade into obscurity like whitty.
> 
> ...


 As expected, not a lick of fact in your opinion-soaked post. You look sillier each time.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You're also one who says that Kade Snowden and Michael Weyman are 'statistically good players' when in fact they're overrated sacks of shit who are good for nothing. Your stats prove nothing, it's just useless banter and filler that attempts to force down an opinin that is flawed.

Tim Grant struggles to make his mark at the club level, in fact, I can't remember him playing one good game all season. Yet you have guys like Woods, Galloway, Tolman, Douglas, all in great form for their respective clubs, all with rep experience, having to watch on the sidelines whilst this hack plays origin?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Grant is an average player, he hits the ball up and makes his metres but he's not going to make a line break, give any off loads to create 2nd chance play or bend the defense back whatsoever. 

The mere fact you rate Weyman as a good player is mind blowingly bad.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> You're also one who says that *Kade Snowden* and Michael Weyman are 'statistically good players'...


 Yeah, that’s not me.




sXe_Maverick said:


> ...Your stats prove nothing, it's just useless banter and filler that attempts to force down an opinin that is flawed.


 Ja ja.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You try and justify Grant's selection based on stats. You try and pass Myles and Harrison off as better than guys like Stewart & Watmough based on stats. Stats look pretty on paper, but when they get applied to a game situation, often leave you exposed and out of your element, which is what I fear will happen with Grant (and happens with Myles/Harrison).


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

What are you watching?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Penrith games, something you obviously mustn't be doing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck yeah, good win but we should've won by at least 20. Queensland were awful.

Tim Grant played well, i'll give him credit for that but the big difference this game was Carney playing to his ability. Our attack looked excellent and our defense was solid but there were a few nervy moments at the end. 

Farah making 66 tackles was a huge effort but in one sense it showed how poor Queensland were. Farah wasn't a weak link in defense, nor is he our main outlet in attack but they kept going to him like he's Sandow or something. Partly due to Cronk not being their to guide them in that 2nd half, speaking of which that was the very definition of penalty try. Unbelievable that it wasn't given, might as well not have the rule if you're not giving that. 

Luke Lewis and Glenn Stewart made some bellringers in defense which was always great to see and having that extra prop in the side was helpful. Morris had a great game in the centres in both attack and defense. Brett Stewart has clearly lost his pace after 2 knee injuries but still had enough to get 2 crucial tries. All in all a good win and i hope they can do it again up in Brisbane.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Queensland - 70% possession and territory in the second half, with the Australian backline, and they manage to score one try, off a kick. 

God-tier defence, bring on game 3.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We simply must keep the same 17 and fix up a few niggling issues, i.e Uate learning to catch a bomb, Pearce learning to kick to open field, and we'll make a great contest of it. Queensland missed Thaiday, that much was evident, but we were the better team again and this time got the right result. Refs even had a solid game


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

uate is awful. Terrible in the air and a liability defensively. Not sure who you could bring in, but they can't do any worse


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Penrith games, something you obviously mustn't be doing.


 AGGRESSIVE AS FUCK! Leg drive, carrying defenders, quick play-the-ball, keeps ruck tight in defence, can float wider, quick line speed... all checked. He’d have spread Hodges nose across his face, too. The only thing I’d ever be concerned about is Stuart’s rotation.

Ja jas at Harrison making more metres than every NSW forward not named Gallen or Bird. Despite not being one of his better performances, you have to love the guy.

Robbie Farah – *63* tackles, *0* mistackles. That’s a man’s game, my friends. He did his folks proud.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Harrison missed the tackle on Carney which lead to Stewart scoring under the posts. I love the guy.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> Harrison missed the tackle on Carney which lead to Stewart scoring under the posts...


hence...



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Ja jas at Harrison making more metres than every NSW forward not named Gallen or Bird. Despite *not being one of his better performances*, you have to love the guy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Ja jas at Harrison making more metres than every NSW forward not named Gallen or Bird. Despite not being one of his better performances, *you have to love the guy.*


hence



Rush said:


> Harrison missed the tackle on Carney which lead to Stewart scoring under the posts. *I love the guy*.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Round and round we go.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Morroco, you can never win against these two. You can bring up the most logical points in the world, and they would still find a way to argue over it.

I just love how the both of you said Jennings, Hayne etc. should have not been picked. Wow, hahahaha. Keep it coming guys. You guys will make great comedians. Tim Grant also had a great game..didn't you say he should have not been picked? Yeah, haha..wow. Case closed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hayne was completely out of form, and i prefer him at fullback. He didn't have a great game in either origin's but he was good. I'd much rather see him at fullback, he'd be deadly. Jennings i said shouldn't have been picked, he was playing NSW cup. It sets a poor precident.

Already said Grant had a good game whitty, never said he wouldn't. I said i'd much prefer to see Woods in the side and i still would. 

Morocco doesn't bring up logical points. Every single stat he brings up is only to support his argument and that is DEEEEFENSE, DEEEEEEEEFENSE. If you let him pick a squad you'd have an incrediably unbalanced side.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

^^ You’re an idiot. 1) Defence is the most important part of the game. I won’t reiterate that. 2) Even when we argue offensive games concerning Harrison and Grant, you still get schooled. Anyone reading our differences can clearly see that opinion means shit when you have nothing to support it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Defense is important, i've never argued to the contrary. However you need a balance, you ONLY talk about defense, and thats all you are concerned about. 

I don't pull stats out of my ass, i watch games. Give me the link to the site you get your stats from and i could make just as many one sided arguments as to why certain players shold be in the side.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> Defense is important, i've never argued to the contrary. However you need a balance, you ONLY talk about defense, and thats all you are concerned about.
> 
> I don't pull stats out of my ass, i watch games. Give me the link to the site you get your stats from and i could make just as many one sided arguments as to why certain players shold be in the side.


 Champ, I put in work. These stats are compiled and maintained by me using NRL.com/Big League.

You champion Durant over Lebron, right? Now unless you watch every single game, your opinion is void. Even if you watched every single game, you’re still at the mercy of memory. Statistics aren’t so fallible; They aren’t susceptible to recency. Everyone gets on James after a bad game, but statistics will continue to remind you that he takes a big dump all over Durant.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I like Durant over Lebron, he's my favourite player. Lebron is a better player if you just focus on stats, Durant is a far more likeable person. Having said that, i told Lebron i would sell him a ring but he only had 3 quarters. A joke that has a greater statistical backing than anything else you can split Durant and Lebron with. He lacks that mystical 'clutch' gene, truly great players want the ball in their hands to make a difference when the game is on the line. Do you think Michael Jordan or Kobe were ever as passive as Lebron in late game situations in clutch games? Mentally he checks out and hands the ball off to Wade while sitting outside the 3 point line late on. 

_____________

Okay using stats from fox sports and the daily telegraph, i'll do a little comparison between some NSW props. ftr i want Tamou and Woods. Not a fan of Hunt or a few others Renegade mentioned.










So going by STATS, how can you say Grant deserves a spot over Woods. Woods is a far harder worker, gets through more metres, more tackles, offloads more, and the kicker, been more consistant over a longer period of time.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

DEM STATS.

Well played RUSH :jordan2


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> I like Durant over Lebron, he's my favourite player. *Lebron is a better player if you just focus on stats*, Durant is a far more likeable person. Having said that, i told Lebron i would sell him a ring but he only had 3 quarters. A joke that has a greater statistical backing than anything else you can split Durant and Lebron with.


 Anyway, just for fun...

Lebron regular season career averages: 27.6 points per game (with 30.0 best in a season), 7.2 rebounds (7.9 peak), 6.9 assists (8.6 peak). He’s had five seasons of 26+ points and over 7 rebounds + 7 assists. 

Durant regular season career averages: 26.3 points per game (30.1 high), 6.6 rebounds (8.0 peak), 2.8 assists (3.5 peak). Obviously, he’s never cracked a season of anything, yet alone five. In his best season statistically (this season) he’s had the worst turnover number of either player in a single season.

Lebron is the superior scorer, rebounder, passer... and he also has him covered in other departments such as FG% and steals.

Lebron playoff averages: 28.5 points per game (35.3 best), 8.6 rebounds (9.0 peak), 6.6 assists (8.0 peak)
Durant playoff averages: 28.1 points per game (28.6 best), 7.9 rebounds (8.2 best), 3.3 assists (4.0 best)

No comparison.




Rush said:


> Mentally he checks out and hands the ball off to Wade while sitting outside the 3 point line late on.


 Mentally, Wilt Chamberlain may have been a marshmallow, I don’t know, but you look at his statistics and tell me he wasn’t far better than KAJ. "I saw Kareem play... I remember this one season... blah blah blah". Opinion is gibberish.




Rush said:


> Okay using stats from fox sports and the daily telegraph, i'll do a little comparison between some NSW props. ftr i want Tamou and Woods. Not a fan of Hunt or a few others Renegade mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Renegade™ said:


> DEM STATS.
> 
> Well played RUSH :jordan2


You kids new at this? Firstly, Rush, you haven't even specified what you see as the prerequisites to being an Origin prop. Go back a few pages, Grant has ticked all my boxes since 2010. Woods has been doing it longer? Wrong.

The other thing is you've failed to put it into context. We've already ascertained Grant has been doing it longer, so for your form fix...

Statistics available to Stuart before any Origin team is picked:

Grant 145.3 metres per game
Woods 114.7 



Rush said:


> So going by STATS, how can you say Grant deserves a spot over Woods.


That's how.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Woods played less minutes before Origin 1. He had a higher metres per run average than Grant all season. 

Also at the same point in their careers Durant is above Lebron. Even now he outscores him.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> Woods played less minutes before Origin 1.


 Grant 53.7 minutes
Woods 56.9 minutes 



Rush said:


> He had a higher metres per run average than Grant all season.


 Numbers?



Rush said:


> Also at the same point in their careers Durant is above Lebron. Even now he outscores him.


 No. Lebron outscored him in four of five of their first five seasons (the number of seasons Durant currently is at) + Lebron outscored him in four of five seasons leading into their 24th year of life (Durant's age this year).


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Deeply emotional game today at Leichhardt and it got off to a great start, but fuck sake the first half was abysmal from the Tigers. Second half comeback was amazing but was nipped in the butt by poor lapses that allowed the chooks to pull away some more. Still, 5/6 this week with tips, and can't wait to see Manly/Melbourne tomorrow night.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

the numbers are above you muppet, Woods has more metres per run, look at the fucking table.

I said right now Durant outscores Lebron, has done for the past 3 years. Which is pretty incrediable considering he's so young.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Terrible what happened to Farrahs mother.

R.I.P


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Haven't been in this thread for a while but I see the muppet is still arguing with RUSH. fpalm

Surprised we won game 2 tbh, winning game 3 will be tough up in QLD and again not expecting us to, but there's a chance. However it's scary that QLD can shift Inglis to FB to cover for Slater's absence and then bring in someone like Tonga, Nielsen or Beale to cover the centre spot. 

Awful what happened to Farah's mum. RIP.

And finally great to see Manly lose as always tonight :jordan2


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Sup lads?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not much.

Spewing that G.Stewart is out of Origin 3 (well, 99% out), but it's an easy fix, just put Lewis into the run on side and select either Buhrer or Hinchcliffe for the bench position vacated by Lewis.

I honestly don't rate Inglis at fullback and think it's an advantage to us if he does in fact play there (much more fearful of them playing Bowen at FB, his combo with JT is godly). It will be very, very tough to win in Brisbane, but we have the side to do it, momentum, and desire. It can be done. Hone in on the 2009 team that smashed them up in Game 3 (even if QLD didn't really bother, we still won that game), and fix some flaws in the team (i.e Uate's defence) and we're in with a legitimate shot.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Are you fucking retarded? Inglis at fullback is godly. i pray that they pick Bowen or Barba, neither can defend at all and neither pose the same kind of attacking threat of Inglis (although they're good in attack).


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He's good but he's not as great as they hype him up to be. He's still fragile under the high ball and is only good at returning the ball with a staggered defensive line. If he fixed up a few little areas he'd be rivalling Slater.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

QLD really have plenty of options no matter what, and with it being up in QLD can't see us winning game 3.

Yeah we did hammer them in 09 up there after they had already won the series, and lets not forget we had Barrett & Kimmorley, who despite their age, are a much better combo than Carney & Pearce, simply because Pearce is shit and Carney will need to have a blinder to carry him again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He's brilliant off any set moves and can set up a try from fullback better than anyone in the game. 

Carney + Pearce > Barrett and Kimmorley


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao no way. I'm sorry, Pearce is dogshit. Carney is inconsistent, can be brilliant, then can be anonymous. Barrett & Kimmorley were both proven class.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

At that point in their careers they were shite and past their prime. Right now Carney is brilliant, Pearce is poor 90% of the time.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Leading into Origin 1

Grant 8.1 metres per run
Woods 8.1 

Equal.


Leading into Origin 2 

Grant 8.4 per
Woods 8 6 per

Woods marginally edges him out for the second.




Rush said:


> ...He had a higher metres per run average than Grant all season. [/B]


Once again, wrong.


Renegade, hopefully you’ll be warned. You know nothing. No point engaging you.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

can you read?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Kid, you’re including games that HADN’T HAPPENED YET when Stuart was looking to pick his team/s. I’ve posted the stats, so there’s no need to repost your complete lack of understanding on the subject.

While I’m here, I might as well further this thread. A while back I brought up the fact that Adam Blair had still not achieved a 100+ metre game with the Tigers. Well, his current 100+ metre games this season are at? 0. That's 0 from 14 games! Dud.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1 game hadn't happened. You trying to tell me that Woods elevated his entire season average by more than 0.6 metres per run in 1 game? you're a muppet.

Woods makes more tackles, makes more metres, takes more runs, higher average per run. Statistically he is better. You can't argue with stats.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

1. Read the stats that I have provided.

2. Grant had made more *metres per game* than Woods *leading into Origin 1 and 2 selections*. More importantly, he's done it (met a fairly standard criteria for Origin selection...) for *three seasons*. He's also far better defensively than Woods, averaging a missed tackle a game (and under in previous seasons).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Your stats are wrong. 

Grant has barely played this year.

Its easy to make no missed tackles at all when you don't put the fucking effort in over a whole game like Grant. Woods is a far better worker.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

My stats are wrong if NRL’s official stats are wrong, yes. You can argue that Grant has only played a handful of games, but when discussing why he deserved to be picked: 1) Tony Williams 2) Stuart would have looked at per game stats 3) stats from previous seasons. Actually, I’m kind of convinced that coaches & selectors watch one or two games right before picking and they go with that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tony Williams was picked to provide an impact off the bench. Completely different player, completely different reason for getting selected, completely different reason for not playing as well.

Team selected on June 3, up to that point Woods had played 12 games for 

190 runs for 1735 metres = 9.13 m/r

if you don't want to include his metres from the game he played before that, then he has

171 runs for 1538 metres = 8.99

Either way, its higher than your stats. Either you're wrong, or your stats are.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Stuart clearly picked Grant to provide an early platform and that’s all; Impact as a starter with little else planned. He only got 27 minutes. The selection of Tony Williams shows Stuart’s form. Both were basically picked for their perceived mongrel. There wasn’t much science to the way either was used.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao you've been proven wrong and yet you still argue the point. Wow. Give it up son, you're an embarrassment.

---------------

Fuck me Hindy had a blinder tonight, 141 big ones on Supercoach and I traded him out last week. Fuck


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hindmarsh was outstanding, lead by example and he was the reason why the Eels won for sure. Outstanding performance.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Maybe he'll get one more chance on Origin 3 with Stewart being out, Ricky hinted he was very much in the frame the other day on NRL on FOX.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd love to see Hindy get one more Origin game before he retires.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hindy would be the perfect fill-in for Stewart in the Origin arena, and I really hope we go that way, as he won't let us down and can offer security in defence around the middle of the park as well as offering something special in runs and attack. I just hope they don't go with a twat such as Beau Scott


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

if Beau Scott (one of the most average and undeserving callups of recent memory) gets the nod I may cry. Hindmarsh surely has to get it, and fuck I hope Woods gets picked ahead of morroco's wankboy Grant, tho I doubt that's gonna happen sadly.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd love Woodsy to get picked, but the key to any shred of hope of victory is to keep the side relatively stable and unchanged, so Grant for this year has to stay. No other change is needed unless Uate's groin complaint is legit and he needs to be withdrawn. I'd go for either Brett Morris or Minichiello to replace him if it came down to it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Beau Scott gets picked :lmao

Brett Stewart, Jarryd Hayne, Michael Jennings, Josh Morris, Brett Morris, Todd Carney, Mitchell Pearce, Tim Grant, Robbie Farah, James Tamou, Greg Bird, Anthony Watmough, Paul Gallen, Tony Williams, Glenn Stewart, Ben Creagh, Trent Merrin, Luke Lewis, Beau Scott.

Glenn Stewart shouldn't play. Fuck that, he should be resting to come back for us in the run into the finals. Scott better be 18th man or i'll be pretty unhappy.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Beau Scott fucking hell. WHAT THE FUCK RICKY?

Seriously, what does anyone see in this guy? 

Ugh.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao you've been proven wrong and yet you still argue the point...


 Proven wrong? You’re a clown. The last however many pages are me handing you your asses. Rush steals stats from what’s obviously a reputable source (the Telegraph? Fox Sports?), and somehow they’re more legitimate than NRL’s official stats? Lols. With any of this, there’s always the chance of human error (I'm crunching numbers, not just lifting finished data), but I’ll happily do the math with you.




> Grant had made more *metres per game* than Woods *leading into Origin 1 and 2 selections*. More importantly, he's done it (met a fairly standard criteria for Origin selection...) for *three seasons*. He's also far better defensively than Woods, averaging a missed tackle a game (and under in previous seasons).


 Read the parts in bold, you muppet. Learn something. Here:

Tim Grant

2010 – 113m + 20 tackles
2011 – 116m + 24 tackles
2012 – 140m + 26 tackles

Nah... he doesn’t deserve selection fpalm


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Woods has more numbers in all sections you've listed and matches all criteria you've listed much better than Grant. Keep the fail coming though son.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Read *bold*, you goose. BTW, Woods debuted when? You know nought.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Woods has accomplished more in a season and a half than Grant has in 3 years, thus showing he's more in form and more consistent. The fail just keeps on coming.

I'd bet you're pleased Merrin was sent home and Scott/Creagh remain in the squad?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Woods has accomplished more in a season and a half than Grant has in 3 years, thus showing he's more in form and more consistent. The fail just keeps on coming...


 What was it Einstein said about stupidity being infinite?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> What was it Einstein said about stupidity being infinite?


who knows but you're both certainly proving him right.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> who knows but you're both certainly proving him right.


 Lol at you even thinking Woods deserves it more than Grant. I can’t get over it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I think that Woods is a better player, not that Grant doesn't deserve to get picked at all.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> ...Anyone who thinks Grant deserves to be there is kidding themselves...





Rush said:


> How does Tim Grant deserve a spot?





Rush said:


> Tim Grant is not justified in the slightest...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

doesn't deserve to be there over Woods, compare him to other props then he does.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Grant’s been consistent at club level for a longer period of time = deserves selection over Woods.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Consistent? Yeah sure, consistently average :jay2

He's not a better player than Woods, Douglas, Tolman. He only played 25 mins in Game 1 anyway. Plus RUSH has already shown DEM STATS showing that Woods has been better.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Reading is another thing you fail at?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao and it continues


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't fail at anything bro, you're failing still tho, you've already had RUSH prove you wrong. Keep going tho, it's quite entertaining :jordan2

Are you gonna say Creagh and Scott deserve to be there too now?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

You must have missed the last page.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You've missed the last page because RUSH schooled you and disproved your 'stats' and asinine selection theories. Keep up the entertainment though, it's a good laugh.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> You've missed the last page because RUSH schooled you and disproved your 'stats' and asinine selection theories. Keep up the entertainment though, it's a good laugh.


 Ja ja, kids...

1. Rush has failed to provide an answer to my question about what he considers as prerequisites for Origin selection? You know why? Because he knows shit all about stats and seldom considers them when pushing his opinion as fact.

2. He doesn’t know what point he’s arguing. He doesn’t know whether or not he actually thinks Grant deserves selection. Changes his tune like a Myna bird.

3. Here’s why he’s undecided: Grant has met my basic selection numbers of 110m + 20 tackles per game for the last three years (longer than Woods has been in FG… so Woods exits there). He also averaged more metres per game than Woods leading into both Origin selections. Understand?

The only thing comical is you Three Stooges. You don’t know anything, but you still like to argue.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1. Prerequisites? I don't look at one position and say everyone who i consider for that spot HAS to have cetrain stats to be eligable. Thats ridiculous when selecting a TEAM.

I look at the props we select as a unit. Tamou is obviously a big bloke, going to make a bunch of tackle busts, make metres and play about 50-60 mins tops. So i wouldn't select another prop who has identical qualities to Tamou, you want a prop that can play 60 mins or so, make good metres, makes tackles and keep up a high workrate (Woods fits that criteria perfectly). The prop you select on the bench must compliment the starting props, take Merrin for example makes tackles, can tackle bust, can offload and compliments the the other 2.

To look at other positions, you want a balanced 2nd row. You can't select 3 tackling machines who can't pass the ball, likewise you can't select 3 ball playing back rowers. You need a balance in your side and if it were up to you, you would only look at players statistical output rather than their playing style.

2. Grant doesn;t deserve to be there over Woods or Merrin imo, he does deserve to be there over someone like Hunt or Tolman.

3. You know fuck all about rugby league, i'm not even sure if you watch any games.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

You’re confused. If you are going to use the word ‘deserve’, give me a criteria against which I can judge the subject. You can’t say “he doesn’t deserve selection because I don’t like his playing style”. Statistics show Grant has a fair platform for selection. Whether or not you prefer Woods’ playing style is irrelevant.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Statistics mean jack shit once you get on the field. If you were a real supporter, and not just a stat junkie, you would understand that. The old saying that "you can't beat them on paper."


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Jesus H. Christ! How exactly do you think statistics come about? 

Newsflash: Statistics follow the part “once you get on the field”.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Already shown you that Woods has a better statline than Grant. This is pointless.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Muppet, what better statline? Grant has been doing it longer than Woods has been in first grade! On that alone, he’s ahead in the pecking order.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

This year you utter muppet, or can you not realise that he makes more metres and more tackles per game?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

When the team for game 1 was being selected, who was averaging more metres per game? 
When the team for game 2 was being selected, who was averaging more metres per game?

Wake up, you clown!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Jesus H. Christ! How exactly do you think statistics come about?
> 
> Newsflash: Statistics follow the part “once you get on the field”.


fpalm

Stats do come from onfield performance, but just because someone has better stats doesn't mean they are a better player. e.g. Adam Reynolds has more tackles per game, kicking metres per game, and line break assists per game than Johnathan Thurston, yet Reynolds isn't within 4 leagues of JT. Grant may have the 'stats' but in the actual onfield performance and influence, Woods, Tolman, Bailey and a plethora of others are way ahead of Grant.



Rush said:


> This year you utter muppet, or can you not realise that he makes more metres and more tackles per game?







---------------------

Slater confirmed out of Origin, Inglis to fullback with Nielsen in the centres. We kinda dodged a bullet not having to put up with the Bowen/JT combination, but Inglis at FB, whilst I still don't rate him, is going to be tough to overcome.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

How can you not rate GI at fullback? He's the 2nd best fullback in the comp.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> fpalm
> 
> *Stats do come from onfield performance, but just because someone has better stats doesn't mean they are a better player...*


* That’s where consistency and longevity come into it, you muppet.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He's poor in defensive reads, poor under the high ball when pressured, and is only useful in attack, and even then he needs open field to create chances. Slater in defensively solid, very useful in attack and can create an opportunity out of nothing. Inglis is good, but I don't rate him as highly as nearly everybody else does at fullback.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> That’s where consistency and longevity come into it, you muppet.


Which Woods has over Grant, muppet. Shall you try again?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Thats why Slater is number 1. Also i think Josh Hoffman would disagree about defensive reads. His defense is more than adequate and his attcking ability is outstanding.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

They have internet access in some weird places these days. Grant has done it for 3 YEARS! Woods hasn’t even played first grade that long.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> Thats why Slater is number 1. Also i think Josh Hoffman would disagree about defensive reads. His defense is more than adequate and his attcking ability is outstanding.


We'll have to agree to disagree. Whilst Inglis is pretty solid for Souths at the back, he's not IMO a better option than say Bowen for the Maroons, because Bowen has the defence, the high ball pressure, the combo with JT. Inglis is a beast in the centres at Origin and I hope for our sake he doesn't take it over to the fullback spot.



eyebrowmorroco said:


> They have internet access in some weird places these days. Grant has done it for 3 YEARS! Woods hasn’t even played first grade that long.


Woods has accomplished more consistent numbers and performances in his 18 months of first grade than Grant has. Your numbers would be high as well if you only played 7 games a season. Ray Cashmere averages 60 in Super Coach, and Tolman averages 58. Is Cashmere a better buy? No, because he has that average from 1 game, not 15 like Tolman.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Ja ja

Here's what's wrong with uninformed RL fans, 

Stats available for Origin 1:

Ashton Sims - 22.6 tackles, 1.3 mistackles, 101.6 metres
Tariq Sims - 17.5 tackles, 2.8 mistackles, 79.7 metres, the same amount of line breaks as his fleet footed brother - 0

There's a push for Tariq to debut? What a joke.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

They are different styles of players. This is getting ridiculous, have you watched either or them play a game of football in your life? Or do you cling onto the stats at the end of the round like a geek? *For the record i don't want either* but Tariq Sims is a backrower, Ashton is a prop. While he can and has played 2nd row in the past the Cowboys for the entire year have used Ashton either as a starting prop or off the bench. His average minutes per game is awful as he is behind both Tamou and Scott (both SOO reps). Its easy to make metres off the bench as you know you're going to be playing 40 mins tops. Even when he starts he barely cracks 50 mins. Oh and eligability wise i have no idea who he's eligable for seeing as he played for Fiji, Tariq is declared for NSW and their younger brother is declared for Queensland.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm calling it right now. The Blues will take game 3 and the series. They'll win 28 points to 14 points.

Tim Grant to score the first try for New South Wales.

James Tamou will get Man of the Match.

Robbie Farrah to get Man of the Series.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Its NSW's best shot in years. Slater injured, Hodges injured but playing, Petero still getting selected even though he's there on name only, no Lockyer, Thurston isn't in great form. 

I'll go with 16-12 to NSW. First try scorer to be Brett Stewart. Gallen to be MotM.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Glenn Stewart has officially been ruled out, Beau Scott slots in.

Beau Scott will do great for the Blues. Last year, when he was out for Game 3 and weirdly enough it was Stewart that took his spot in that game, and he was sorely missed last year because Scott put a ton of defensive pressure on the Thurston/Inglis side of the QLD attack. Scott will do great.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> They are different styles of players. This is getting ridiculous, have you watched either or them play a game of football in your life? Or do you cling onto the stats at the end of the round like a geek? *For the record i don't want either* but Tariq Sims is a backrower, Ashton is a prop. While he can and has played 2nd row in the past the Cowboys for the entire year have used Ashton either as a starting prop or off the bench. His average minutes per game is awful as he is behind both Tamou and Scott (both SOO reps). Its easy to make metres off the bench as you know you're going to be playing 40 mins tops. Even when he starts he barely cracks 50 mins. Oh and eligability wise i have no idea who he's eligable for seeing as he played for Fiji, Tariq is declared for NSW and their younger brother is declared for Queensland.


 You’re such a knob. Mate, I know more about footy than you. Don’t give me this crap about different positions like I’m fresh out of a womb. Tariq Sims DOES NOT deserves selection as a back rower based on those numbers. You wouldn’t understand that seeing as you are unable to understand club form should lead to Origin, Origin form should lead to Australian selection.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Harrison is a big, big loss. Much bigger than this BS the media is spinning with Stewart. Mal should have relented and picked DJ, but Parker will more than suffice. The man’s a beast. It’s a shame he’s never made the impact he should have in Origin due to limited opportunity/players in front of him.

Parker, club level:

2010- 139.2 metres, 35.8 tackles
2011- 138.3 metres, 41.8 tackles
2012- 133.5 metres, 39.8 tackles

Insane! Not one player comes within a bull’s roar.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> You’re such a knob. Mate, I know more about footy than you. Don’t give me this crap about different positions like I’m fresh out of a womb. Tariq Sims DOES NOT deserves selection as a back rower based on those numbers. You wouldn’t understand that seeing as you are unable to understand club form should lead to Origin, Origin form should lead to Australian selection.


Clearly i know more than you when you're trying to compare Ashton and Tariq Sims :lmao You said Tariq doesn't deserve selection, and i agreed with that you. Can you even fucking read? However you then go on to say why Ashton should be considered. They play in different positions you muppet thus how the fuck does the media bigging up on Tariq have any bearing on Ashton at all? Ashton's numbers would be compared with Grant, Merrin, Tamou etc.

Not only that but they're completely different stylistically. You seem to have no concept of that at all. You talk about backrowers and their stats. Do you consider that some are ball playing backrowers like Glenn Stewart and Bird? No. Do you consider that some are tackling machines like Harrison and Fensom? No. Do you consider that some are workhorses like Gallen, Parker, Myles or Hindmarsh? No. Do you consider that some are wide running backrowers like Watmough or close running backrowers like Hindy, Houston or Tariq Sims? No. You're purely concerned with stats rather than what consititutes an effective team. 

Origin > international football. The best footballing country on earth is Australia, the biggest game is Origin, Until Kiwi's stop getting selected by the teams then the international game will never grow. Likewise with the Super League, they should focus on player development rather than being a retirement fund for washed up NRL stars.



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Harrison is a big, big loss. Much bigger than this BS the media is spinning with Stewart. Mal should have relented and picked DJ, but Parker will more than suffice. The man’s a beast. It’s a shame he’s never made the impact he should have in Origin due to limited opportunity/players in front of him.
> 
> Parker, club level:
> 
> ...


Gallen says hi.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Your lack of basic reading skills is incredible. Not once did I say Ashton deserved selection. His numbers were provided purely for comparison, seeing as he’s generally thought of as Tariq’s inferior, older brother. Next time, I’ll post everything in separate posts for challenged individuals like you.

I love how you’re set against Harrison. You omit him from the workhorses? You must have forgotten when I set you straight with his offensive stats in Origin. What was it you said, you didn’t even notice him? Funny the things you miss.

No, origin football as a trial for international selection, you muppet. Harrison ahead of any of your Manly back row, because he performs in Origin, time and time again. Origin > club. Mind you, Harrison also has the numbers at club level, as I so happily pointed out to you earlier in one of our lopsided interactions.

Gallen says bye; doesn’t match the defensive performance. You won’t find 130+ metres, 35+ tackles. That’s staggering stuff.

Also, unlike you, I’m often absent from this board. It may take me days to reply to some of your sillier stuff. Keep trying, though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao at dismissing Gallen's defensive capabilities. Further proof that you haven't the slightest clue what you're on about.

-----------------

It's as good a time as ever for NSW, with Slater out, Harrison out, Taylor out, JT low on form, Inglis and Hodges both carrying niggly injuries and Thaiday's shoulder is still less than 100%. We have virtually the same core team and a renewed vigour and confidence. If we can whether the opening avalanche that Queensland will no doubt unleash, and can get into a grinding type of game and exploiting our chances, we're in with a huge chance. I'm not predicting a score, I'm horrible with that, but it'll be close either way. Queensland, looking for 7 in a row, at Suncorp, with JT & Smith looking to have big games after a quiet series to date, it's going to be one hell of a mountain to climb. I'm hoping that we're Edmond Hilary though, come 10pm on July 4th


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Again you fail to understand basic positions. What is the point of comparing Tariq's stats to Ashton's? They play in different positions, the fact that they're brothers is completely and totally irrelevant. I'll say this again for you;

Ashton is a frontrower

Tariq is a backrower

So how are their stats comparable when discussing the merits of Tariq being up for Origin selection?

I like Harrison, i already have 4 names in the workhorses. Do you want me to list every backrower under those examples? I can if you really want, you might learn something.

Origin football is the pinnacle. It isn't a selection trial for international games. 

Gallen this season has 26.3 tackles per game and a staggering 198.3 metres per game. His offensive performance more than makes up for it. In 2011 he had an average of 167.75 metres per game.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

I hope NSW can finally end this losing streak that we've had..I'm so anxious about this game, haha. The main thing that scares me is Inglis at Fullback, that guy is a freak and it will take a lot to cut him out of the game but the Blues are up to it.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao at dismissing Gallen's defensive capabilities. Further proof that you haven't the slightest clue what you're on about.


 Do I really need to embarrass you further by posting numbers?




Rush said:


> Again you fail to understand basic positions. What is the point of comparing Tariq's stats to Ashton's? They play in different positions, the fact that they're brothers is completely and totally irrelevant. I'll say this again for you;
> 
> Ashton is a frontrower
> 
> ...


 Fuck me dead. 




Rush said:


> Origin football is the pinnacle. It isn't a selection trial for international games.


 Listen, you nugget, Origin selection whilst being the pinnacle should be a selection trial for Australia. Basically, consistent club performances should earn you an Origin start; consistent Origin performances should earn you a NT start. Harrison, Myles and Johnson should have played many, many times for Australia.



Rush said:


> Gallen this season has 26.3 tackles per game and a staggering 198.3 metres per game. His offensive performance more than makes up for it. In 2011 he had an average of 167.75 metres per game.


 It’s like arguing with a brick wall. My argument was 130+ metres, 35+ tackles. Does 26.3 tackles get you there? Can you read?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

whitty982000 said:


> I hope NSW can finally end this losing streak that we've had..I'm so anxious about this game, haha. The main thing that scares me is Inglis at Fullback, that guy is a freak and it will take a lot to cut him out of the game but the Blues are up to it.


 I find it humorous how the media’s latching on to this. It’s going to take a mighty effort to win in QLD, but as far as they’re concerned NSW’s dynasty has already begun. I think the entire state will be in for a rude shock tomorrow night.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You are a fucking moron, answer the fucking question. How does Tariq Sims and Ashton Sims numbers have any relevance at all? Its like comparing Brett and Glenn Stewart. THEY PLAY DIFFERENT POSITIONS, THE FACT THAT THEY'RE BROTHERS IS IRRELEVANT YOU FUCKING IDIOT.

Orign is the pinnicle, thus who cares about international? Get off your Queensland player fetish, you're such a blind hater of pretty much anyone from NSW its ridiculous. 

Fine you pedantic moron, my argument is 150+ metres and 25 + tackles. Parker fails hard. useless player innit right? talking to a brick wall? oh the irony.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Please


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> You are a fucking moron, answer the fucking question. How does Tariq Sims and Ashton Sims numbr have any relevance at all? Its like comparing Brett and Glenn Stewart. THEY PLAY DIFFERENT POSITIONS, THE FACT THAT THEY'RE BROTHERS IS IRRELEVANT YOU FUCKING IDIOT.


 1. Stop posting moronic questions.
2. I provided a basic standard to be a debuting prop, Ashton doesn’t quite meet that but he isn’t far off.
3. You could use any formula to say a backrower deserves Origin selection, Tariq would meet none.




Rush said:


> Orign is the pinnicle, thus who cares about international?


 Other posters reading this should now realise that there’s no point talking to you. 




Rush said:


> you're such a blind hater of pretty much anyone from NSW its ridiculous.


 Anyone reading my posts can see this isn’t true.




Rush said:


> Fine you pdantic moron, my argument is 150+ metres and 25 + tackles. Parker fails hard. useless player innit right?


 Well, obviously Parker wouldn’t fit into that bracket. Only an idiot would argue a player's case against set numbers that he doesn't meet.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Everyone who reads this thread knows you're a muppet and RUSH has shown you up multiple times yet you continue to dig yourself further into your grave of stupidity. 

Really hope we can pull off a shock up there tomorrow, this year is as good a chance as we'll get to end the dominance. Go the Blues.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

There are pages upon pages of proof. Posters (not including you three stooges) get arguments supported by statistics from my posts. When they read your posts, they get nothing but subjective opinion. You yap yap with nothing factual. I proved you wrong on Harrison, Grant, Hunt etc. It’s all there.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao your stats were proved wrong you muppet. How about you come up with something concrete rather than inaccurate statistical garbage. Rush has schooled you time and time again, but hey, keep it going, it's amusing to watch you fail time after time after time after time.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

How are they wrong, you peasant? NRL carries the OFFICIAL STATISTICS on their site each round. These are then printed in Big League Magazine. But you’d already know that if you knew a thing about footy. Put 5 bucks together and support your arguments, you newb. Lol at you taking a daily telegraph/nrl on fox write-up over the real deal. I’m embarrassed for you.

Secondly, you don’t even know what point Rush was trying to prove. Give clarity to your fuckin’ argument by telling us exactly what it was.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Parker, club level:
> 
> 2010- 139.2 metres, 35.8 tackles
> 2011- 138.3 metres, 41.8 tackles
> ...





Rush said:


> Gallen says hi.





eyebrowmorroco said:


> Gallen says bye; doesn’t match the defensive performance. You won’t find 130+ metres, 35+ tackles. That’s staggering stuff.





sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao at dismissing Gallen's defensive capabilities. Further proof that you haven't the slightest clue what you're on about.





Rush said:


> Gallen this season has 26.3 tackles per game and a staggering 198.3 metres per game. His offensive performance more than makes up for it. In 2011 he had an average of 167.75 metres per game.





eyebrowmorroco said:


> It’s like arguing with a brick wall. My argument was 130+ metres, 35+ tackles. Does 26.3 tackles get you there? Can you read?





Rush said:


> Fine you pedantic moron, my argument is 150+ metres and 25 + tackles. Parker fails hard. useless player innit right? talking to a brick wall? oh the irony.





eyebrowmorroco said:


> Well, obviously Parker wouldn’t fit into that bracket. Only an idiot would argue a player's case against set numbers that he doesn't meet.


--------------------------


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> 1. Stop posting moronic questions.
> 2. I provided a basic standard to be a debuting prop, Ashton doesn’t quite meet that but he isn’t far off.
> 3. You could use any formula to say a backrower deserves Origin selection, Tariq would meet none.


You posted tariq's numbers and said he didn't deserve to be there and compared them to Ashton's, my point is which you keep ducking is that there is no reason to compare them like you did. If you want to discuss the merits regarding Tariq's selection compare to other back rowers. 



> Other posters reading this should now realise that there’s no point talking to you.


because i don't think that england or new zealand match up to the intensity, ability, and performance of origin? you're a moron.



> Anyone reading my posts can see this isn’t true.


:lmao really? you really think that?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Internationals struggle to be as intense as City/Country origin, at least that game has an element of doubt as to who will win the games.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

The arguments between Rush and eyebrowmorroco has been pretty funny.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> You posted tariq's numbers and said he didn't deserve to be there and compared them to Ashton's, my point is which you keep ducking is that there is no reason to compare them like you did. If you want to discuss the merits regarding Tariq's selection compare to other back rowers.


1. I’m not comparing them
2. Ashton actually can be considered for the backrow, seeing as he’s played there. Again, not comparing them.
3. I don’t need to compare Tariq’s numbers to anyone, they’re poor.




> because i don't think that england or new zealand match up to the intensity, ability, and performance of origin? you're a moron.


 How hard it is to comprehend: club performance into Origin performance into Country. Is it that fuckin’ hard to grasp, you nitwit? 




> :lmao really? you really think that?


 Year after year, NSW eligible players jump straight from club to country, while seasoned QLD Origin players continue to get overlooked. I’m just levelling it out. As for some kind of Gallen vs. Parker argument that you are trying to commit me to, show me where I said Parker’s the better player. You won’t find it.

My argument against several NSW backrowers is that they miss too many tackles. Guess what? Their Origin Game 1 and 2 mirror these numbers. Your argument against Harrison was something like you didn't even notice him. GTFO! You want me to pull up his statline so far in the two Origin games?




sXe_Maverick said:


> Internationals struggle to be as intense as City/Country origin, at least that game has an element of doubt as to who will win the games.


 Surprise, surprise... You’re once again missing the point.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> How hard it is to comprehend: club performance into Origin performance into Country. Is it that fuckin’ hard to grasp, you nitwit?
> 
> Year after year, NSW eligible players jump straight from club to country, while seasoned QLD Origin players continue to get overlooked. I’m just levelling it out. As for some kind of Gallen vs. Parker argument that you are trying to commit me to, show me where I said Parker’s the better player. You won’t find it.
> 
> ...


Point #1 - that would be all well and good if those saud origin performers were actually worth a pinch of shit. Players such as Myles and Harrison are just getting strung along by the magic in the QLD side and are viewed as 'great' by association, when they're actually shit compared to the likes of Gallen, Lewis, Watmough, Glenn Stewart, and Bird.

Yes they might miss some tackles but scrambling defence secures those misses, and I'd rather have an attacking back row that could asisst in scoring points as opposed to a defensive backrow who are in essence more mobile forwards.

Please do tell how Internationals are more prestigious and worthwhile than State of Origin


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

They’re not. Point being: Origin should serve as a selection trial for pulling on the green and gold. You prove yourself in Origin, you deserve the jumper.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Just because your team wins doesn't mean you should get selected, unless you'd rather Harrison over Gallen. Oh wait, you would, based on dem stats.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

No, I’d carry both, but I’d suggest Gallen wouldn’t be wearing the 13, neither would Harrison. Johnson should have played for Australia every year since his Origin debut in ’06. Hell, if they were willing to pick Darren Smith, DJ should have been the Australian lock despite playing for the Dragons.

Ciao for now. Here’s hoping the maroons make it 7.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Johnson over Gallen? :lmao, you're joking, right? Thou shalt not feed the troll


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

johnson would knock himself out in the first half like he does in all the rep games he plays.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Argue forever, but keep the insults out of it.

And multi-quotes are Mav's bit.:side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> 1. I’m not comparing them
> 2. Ashton actually can be considered for the backrow, seeing as he’s played there. Again, not comparing them.
> 3. I don’t need to compare Tariq’s numbers to anyone, they’re poor.


1. Yes you did. 
2. Hasn't played there for ages. 
3. Yes and sometimes players are picked for intangibles. Stuff that doesn't get put on a statline. Stuff that people who watch the game appreciate as opposed to nerds reading stats in a magazine. I'm not saying Tamou should get picked, but he offers something to any side that has him. Why do you think Petero has been picked for Queensland? His stats are atrocious this year and he's definitely on the decline as a player. Haven't heard you questioning his selection, why is that? Nothing he offers is statistically relevant, how come you haven't wanted him dropped? 

Again this comes back to when selecting a side you can't just pick the top 3 metre grabbers, top 3 tacklers, etc for a side. You need balance, you have role players to go with your stars. NSW needs attacking backrowers to make up for our weaker backline. Queensland can afford to pick tackling machines in their side as you know that Slater, Smith, Inglis, Cronk, Thurston and Hodges can create something from nothing. You think Pearce offers much in attack? You think Stewart offers as much as a Slater or an Inglis? 



> How hard it is to comprehend: club performance into Origin performance into Country. Is it that fuckin’ hard to grasp, you nitwit?


Origin is the pinnicle. How hard is that for you to grasp? Your club performances feed into Origin selection. Thats what you work hard for, thats why you put the effort in. If playing for your country is so important why do we have Kiwis changing allegances to play for Queensland and NSW? because international rugby league means fuck all. Until New Zealand and England can lift their game then international football will remain poor. 



> Year after year, NSW eligible players jump straight from club to country, while seasoned QLD Origin players continue to get overlooked. I’m just levelling it out. As for some kind of Gallen vs. Parker argument that you are trying to commit me to, show me where I said Parker’s the better player. You won’t find it.


You said Gallen's numbers don't compare to Parker's. You have posted in this thread with your justification for players abilty being stats. Its a logical assumption then when you say no one's numbers can be compared to parker's that you consider him a better player.

Dallas Johnson over Gallen, are you on crack? You claim to have no queensland bias? are you fucking kidding me?



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Ja ja
> 
> Here's what's wrong with uninformed RL fans,
> 
> ...


you're not comparing them? really? well what the fuck are you doing then, having a cup of tea and biscuits?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Alright morocco, since you want to play the stats game, here we go.

*Origin 1, 2012*

*NSW*

Paul Gallen - 33 tackles; 2 missed tackles (94% efficiency); 22 hitups for 230 metres gained @ 10.45/run (80 minutes played)
Robbie Farah - 38 tackles; 2 missed (95% efficiency); 9 hitups for 76 metres gained @ 8.4/run (73 minutes played)
James Tamou - 22 tackles; 0 missed tackles (100% efficiency); 11 hitups for 96 metres gained @ 8.73/run (42 minutes played)
Glenn Stewart - 34 tackles; 4 missed (89% efficiency); 14 hitups for 77 metres gained @ 5.5/run (80 minutes played)
Luke Lewis - 24 tackles; 4 missed (86% effiency); 9 hitups for 66 metres gained @ 7.33/run (56 minutes played)
Greg Bird - 21 tackles; 2 missed (91% effiency); 12 hitups for 122 metres gained @ 10.2/run (57 minutes played)
Trent Merrin - 30 tackles; 0 missed (100% efficiency); 8 hitups for 77 metres gained @ 9.63/run (38 minutes played)
Jamie Buhrer - 5 tackles; 0 missed (100% efficiency); 3 hitups for 18 metres gained @ 6.0/run (7 minutes played)
Ben Creagh - 19 tackles; 0 missed (100% efficiency); 3 hitups for 29 metres gained @ 9.67/run (24 minutes played)
Tony Williams - 7 tackles; 0 missed (100% efficiency); 9 hitups for 56 metres gained @ 6.22/run (23 minutes played)

*QLD*

Matthew Scott - 36 tackles; 1 missed (97% efficiency); 7 hitups for 55 metres gained @ 7.86/run (48 minutes played)
Cameron Smith - 47 tackles; 4 missed (92% efficiency); 3 hitups for 16 metres gained @ 5.33/run (80 minutes played)
Petero Civoniceva - 20 tackles; 4 missed (83% efficiency); 10 hitups for 78 metres gained @ 7.80/run (39 minutes played)
Nate Myles - 36 tackles; 6 missed (86% efficiency); 11 hitups for 76 metres gained @ 6.91/run (55 minutes played)
Sam Thaiday - 28 tackles; 2 missed (93% efficiency); 9 hitups for 63 metres gained @ 7.00/run (69 minutes played)
Ashley Harrison - 39 tackles; 2 missed (95% efficiency); 15 hitups for 93 metres gained @ 6.20/run (80 minutes played)
Matt Gillett - 7 tackles; 2 missed (78% efficiency); 5 hitups for 35 metres gained @ 7.00/run (17 minutes played)
Dave Taylor - 12 tackles; 1 missed (92% efficiency); 4 hitups for 30 metres gained @ 7.50/run (24 minutes played)
Ben Hannant - 15 tackles; 2 missed (88% efficiency); 9 hitups for 75 metres gained @ 8.33/run (31 minutes played)
David Shillington - 15 tackles; 1 missed (94% efficiency); 9 hitups for 69 metres gained @ 7.67/run (37 minutes played)

------------------------

*Origin 2, 2012*

*NSW*

Tim Grant - 26 tackles; 0 missed tackles (100% efficiency); 6 hitups for 58 metres gained @ 9.67/run (27 minutes played)
Robbie Farah - 63 tackles; 0 missed (100% efficiency); 6 hitups for 44 metres gained @ 7.33/run (80 minutes played)
James Tamou - 34 tackles; 1 missed tackles (97% efficiency); 10 hitups for 86 metres gained @ 8.60/run (41 minutes played)
Glenn Stewart - 32 tackles; 4 missed (89% efficiency); 8 hitups for 55 metres gained @ 6.88/run (58 minutes played)
Greg Bird - 32 tackles; 6 missed (84% effiency); 18 hitups for 147 metres gained @ 8.17/run (70 minutes played)
Paul Gallen - 36 tackles; 5 missed (88% effiency); 19 hitups for 147 metres gained @ 7.74/run (71 minutes played)
Trent Merrin - 20 tackles; 1 missed (95% efficiency); 3 hitups for 29 metres gained @ 9.67/run (21 minutes played)
Luke Lewis - 29 tackles; 4 missed (88% efficiency); 12 hitups for 86 metres gained @ 7.17/run (58 minutes played)
Ben Creagh - 15 tackles; 1 missed (94% efficiency); 3 hitups for 25 metres gained @ 8.33/run (28 minutes played)
Anthony Watmough - 14 tackles; 2 missed (88% efficiency); 9 hitups for 79 metres gained @ 8.78/run (26 minutes played)

*QLD*

Matthew Scott - 22 tackles; 4 missed (85% efficiency); 15 hitups for 159 metres gained @ 10.60/run (43 minutes played)
Cameron Smith - 44 tackles; 2 missed (96% efficiency); 6 hitups for 44 metres gained @ 7.33/run (80 minutes played)
Petero Civoniceva - 21 tackles; 2 missed (91% efficiency); 14 hitups for 106 metres gained @ 7.57/run (38 minutes played)
Nate Myles - 50 tackles; 5 missed (91% efficiency); 13 hitups for 90 metres gained @ 6.92/run (72 minutes played)
Dave Taylor - 19 tackles; 3 missed (86% efficiency); 7 hitups for 60 metres gained @ 8.57/run (47 minutes played)
Ashley Harrison - 25 tackles; 3 missed (89% efficiency); 16 hitups for 115 metres gained @ 7.19/run (80 minutes played)
Matt Gillett - 21 tackles; 2 missed (91% efficiency); 4 hitups for 21 metres gained @ 5.25/run (46 minutes played)
Corey Parker - 9 tackles; 2 missed (82% efficiency); 3 hitups for 35 metres gained @ 11.67/run (8 minutes played)
Ben Hannant - 22 tackles; 4 missed (85% efficiency); 5 hitups for 32 metres gained @ 6.40/run (24 minutes played)
David Shillington - 19 tackles; 1 missed (95% efficiency); 17 hitups for 157 metres gained @ 9.24/run (42 minutes played)

-------------------------------

Let me now combine the 2 games together:

Robbie Farah - 101 tackles; 2 missed (98% efficiency); 15 hitups for 120 metres gained @ 8.0/run (153 minutes played)
Paul Gallen - 69 tackles; 7 missed tackles (91% efficiency); 41 hitups for 377 metres gained @ 9.20/run (151 minutes played)
Glenn Stewart - 66 tackles; 8 missed (89% efficiency); 22 hitups for 132 metres gained @ 6.00/run (138 minutes played)
James Tamou - 56 tackles; 1 missed tackles (98% efficiency); 21 hitups for 182 metres gained @ 8.67/run (83 minutes played)
Luke Lewis - 53 tackles; 8 missed (87% effiency); 21 hitups for 152 metres gained @ 7.24/run (114 minutes played)
Greg Bird - 53 tackles; 8 missed (87% effiency); 30 hitups for 269 metres gained @ 8.97/run (127 minutes played)
Trent Merrin - 50 tackles; 1 missed (98% efficiency); 11 hitups for 106 metres gained @ 9.64/run (59 minutes played)
Ben Creagh - 34 tackles; 1 missed (97% efficiency); 6 hitups for 54 metres gained @ 9.0/run (52 minutes played)
Tim Grant - 26 tackles; 0 missed tackles (100% efficiency); 6 hitups for 58 metres gained @ 9.67/run (27 minutes played)
Anthony Watmough - 14 tackles; 2 missed (88% efficiency); 9 hitups for 79 metres gained @ 8.78/run (26 minutes played)
Tony Williams - 7 tackles; 0 missed (100% efficiency); 9 hitups for 56 metres gained @ 6.22/run (23 minutes played)
Jamie Buhrer - 5 tackles; 0 missed (100% efficiency); 3 hitups for 18 metres gained @ 6.0/run (7 minutes played)

Cameron Smith - 91 tackles; 6 missed (94% efficiency); 9 hitups for 60 metres gained @ 6.67/run (160 minutes played)
Nate Myles - 86 tackles; 11 missed (89% efficiency); 24 hitups for 166 metres gained @ 6.92/run (127 minutes played)
Ashley Harrison - 64 tackles; 5 missed (93% efficiency); 31 hitups for 208 metres gained @ 6.71/run (160 minutes played)
Matthew Scott - 58 tackles; 5 missed (92% efficiency); 22 hitups for 214 metres gained @ 9.73/run (91 minutes played)
Petero Civoniceva - 41 tackles; 6 missed (87% efficiency); 24 hitups for 184 metres gained @ 7.67/run (77 minutes played)
Ben Hannant - 37 tackles; 6 missed (86% efficiency); 14 hitups for 107 metres gained @ 7.64/run (55 minutes played)
David Shillington - 34 tackles; 2 missed (94% efficiency); 26 hitups for 226 metres gained @ 8.69/run (79 minutes played)
Dave Taylor - 31 tackles; 4 missed (89% efficiency); 11 hitups for 90 metres gained @ 8.18/run (71 minutes played)
Sam Thaiday - 28 tackles; 2 missed (93% efficiency); 9 hitups for 63 metres gained @ 7.00/run (69 minutes played)
Matt Gillett - 28 tackles; 4 missed (88% efficiency); 9 hitups for 56 metres gained @ 6.22/run (63 minutes played)
Corey Parker - 9 tackles; 2 missed (82% efficiency); 3 hitups for 35 metres gained @ 11.67/run (8 minutes played)

Right, so that's the stats from Origin 1 and Origin 2. Now, based on your stats, morocco, and your selection for international footy being based on the 'form origin players,' and your defensive fetish, then our forward pack would look like:

Myles; Farah; Scott; G.Stewart; Harrison; Gallen; Int: Tamou; Lewis; Bird; Merrin

Now, can you seriously suggest that Farah should be Australia's hooker ahead of Cameron Smith? Nate Myles as prop ahead of Petero? Harrison in the 2nd row ahead of Thaiday? Merrin on the bench instead of Shillington? No, you can't, and that's why statistics, when they're all broken down and done with, mean absolutely squat when it comes to onfield intangibles and influence on the field in both attack and defence. Which is the argument that Rush has provided to you, but you've shot back with your stats nonsense that doesn't sway your argument at all.

*NB: All stats were calculated from Big League match reports in the Round 13 and Round 16 edition, so check them if you must *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

jfc how long did it take you track all that down Mav?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

About 5 minutes to find my past issues of the magazine, and about 10 minutes to put the stats together


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

1) How did Tate not get sinbinned for punching Bird when he was being held down by 2 blokes. No consistancy at all which is a joke. 

2) How on earth can you call Hodges try legal? Its beyond a joke now. 

aside from those incidents it was an excellent game but its really really deflating when key calls continually go to the Maroons. 

short notes on the players;

Stewart had a solid game, good work on the try but aside from that he didn't really spark anything.
Morris brothers played absolute blinders, easily NSW's best 2 players. 
Hayne was quiet as was Jennings.
Carney was solid but nothing spectacular.
Pearce should never ever ever ever ever ever get selected again. Had an absolute shocker, his kicking game was utterly woeful and it says a lot about our halves when Farah had to take over the kicking duties to set up tries. He also missed a tackle on Thurston in the lead up to Thurston's try. his defense in general was poor, as was carney's.
Farah, had a solid game in attack, worked well to set up 2 tries.
Tamou, had a good solid game. Was good in attack and was one of the few forwards to give a bit of go forward.
Grant, average game from Grant. Nothing spectacular.
Gallen, had a good game as usual. Made his metres.
Bird; always a niggler, he gave the Blues some aggro but couldn't get too much going.
Scott; why did this joker get picked again?
Lewis, had a good game. Gave us some energy off the bench.
Creagh; useless.
Watmough, made a lot of tackles and a lot of hitups in the first half when he came on. looked to be struggling a bit with his shoulder/neck
Williams, had a shocker.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm sorry your team lost, Rush. 

It was a really fun game to watch though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Pearce should never ever ever ever ever ever get selected again. Had an absolute shocker, his kicking game was utterly woeful and it says a lot about our halves when Farah had to take over the kicking duties to set up tries. He also missed a tackle on Thurston in the lead up to Thurston's try. his defense in general was poor, as was carney's.


THIS.

Maloney should get the chance next year. I said all along you'll never win anything with Pearce as your halfback, and I'm yet to be proven wrong :jordan2

Fuck you, you banana benders. Heart breaking game to watch in the end after some promise. Hayne's reaction summed it up when he went down, that's the pain we all had at the end.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Heard a few people saying Peter Wallace should be the NSW 7 next year...god help us if he's the best halfback we can find.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He's better than Pearce. Not like that's saying anything tho.

Also think Adam Reynolds, the Souths halfback is NSW eligible, maybe him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If Reynolds is eligible, which i'm 99% sure he is, then fuck yes have him as our #7. Wallace, my goodness, he's so shit it's unbelievable - he did nothing at Penrith, was shined up by pairing with Lockyer and now Norman, and gets all this praise and admiration from god knows where. An absolute hack whose origin appearances were awful. At least Pearce offers something.

-----------------------

Given the past month's formline, tonight's game is going to be ugly for us, especially missing Farah. It'll be the Dogs by at least 18 

------------------------

Carter and Dagg are back for the Crusaders tonight, going to be a cracker of a game. If the Crusaders can get a bonus point win they'll still have a sniff at conference champions, but a win regardless secures a finals position.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Johnson over Gallen? :lmao, you're joking, right? Thou shalt not feed the troll


 Before posting in reply to one of my posts, please consider what I have actually written. I did say from 2006. Johnson would have cemented his spot; Gallen would have still been giving stupid penalties away. Keep in mind, he’s really only matured as a player over the last few years. Now, I’d pick both.




Rush said:


> 1. Yes you did.


 The only thing you can accuse me of is assuming that all posters are as stats focused as I am. I just assume posters know how to look at stats, knowing what they want in a player. I never used the word comparison when I posted both stats together. Ashton’s aren’t far off 110m 20t 2mt – which is what I look for from a debuting prop, while Tariq’s don’t even deserve any consideration (as a brackrower). I'd simply look and dismiss them.



> 2. Hasn't played there for ages.


 That’s not a problem. For example, there was a lot of recent thought about Tolman being too small for prop (103kg). I would have had no issues with him in the back row. You’re giving up a bit of mobility, but his workrate is excellent.



> Yes and sometimes players are picked for intangibles....


 Notice I used the word deserve. IMO you must have some notion of a criteria under which a player is judged. You can’t say Tariq’s stats are crap, but he does offer intangibles. There, you’re talking about selecting a player on potential or perceived skillset, not what he’s already achieved. The latter looks at who deserves what, the former doesn't.



> ...Why do you think Petero has been picked for Queensland? His stats are atrocious this year and he's definitely on the decline as a player. Haven't heard you questioning his selection, why is that? Nothing he offers is statistically relevant, how come you haven't wanted him dropped?


And you never will. Why? He’s always produced. Don’t worry about club level, don’t worry what Myles, Harrison etc. are doing at club level (not that there club numbers aren't good), when they play rep football (they're proven), they produce. Civo didn’t deserve to get dropped. Sheens is a moron. 

Conversely, a few weeks ago, Hodges was averaging 0.8 mistackles a game + like you’ve said, he can create his own attack – but he’s been a turnstile in Origin over the last two series. This last game, he missed a staggering 9 tackles! That's disgraceful. He can’t deal with Jennings turn of foot, so you get pathetic jumper grabs all the time. He looks gassed. Like I said, Tate > Hodges. I have no problem with Graham debuting outside Tate. It’d be preferable.



> You think Pearce offers much in attack? You think Stewart offers as much as a Slater or an Inglis?


 Are these rhetorical? Well, no + one can argue that Stewart is much, much safer than both.





> Origin is the pinnicle. How hard is that for you to grasp? Your club performances feed into Origin selection. Thats what you work hard for, thats why you put the effort in. If playing for your country is so important why do we have Kiwis changing allegances to play for Queensland and NSW? because international rugby league means fuck all. Until New Zealand and England can lift their game then international football will remain poor.


I’m not arguing which is superior. My point is simply that Origin should act as a trial for Australian selection. I don’t exactly know the details, but the Australian team has actually been picked immediately following the Origin series.




> You said Gallen's numbers don't compare to Parker's. You have posted in this thread with your justification for players abilty being stats. Its a logical assumption then when you say no one's numbers can be compared to parker's that you consider him a better player.


Not necessarily. I’d say nobody plays both sides of the game at his level, purely because he’s in the top echelon in attacking and defensive numbers. Gallen is streets ahead in attack, but there are a fair few players returning high 20s in tackles per game.



> Dallas Johnson over Gallen, are you on crack? You claim to have no queensland bias? are you fucking kidding me?


 Read what I've written.



sXe_Maverick said:


> Alright morocco, since you want to play the stats game, here we go...
> 
> Right, so that's the stats from Origin 1 and Origin 2. Now, based on your stats, morocco, and your selection for international footy being based on the 'form origin players,' and your defensive fetish, then our forward pack would look like:
> 
> ...


 How about giving me credit for telling you where to find stats?



> Which is the argument that Rush has provided to you, but you've shot back with your stats nonsense that doesn't sway your argument at all.


 Actually, it does if you know what you are looking for. Stewart? Are you kidding me? He averages 4 per game mistackles. Tackles missed make or break a player, for me. You can bring Myles into this but a) he's a PROVEN Origin performer b) he was a much cleaner defender c) let me know when Stewart makes 50 tackles in Origin.

Maverick, I’ll ask you to take your form junkie hat off. You get far too excited (as with the Adam Reynolds over Thurston argument). I consider factors such as: performance over a long period of time, incumbency, rep over club. Even without too much thought, I already know my team woud be:

1. Slater
2. Boyd
3. Tate
4. Inglis
5. Stewart – has played on the wing against NZ, no right sided winger that I can think of deserves spot.
6. Thurston
7. Cronk
8. Scott
9. Smith
10. Civoniceva
11. Harrison
12. Gallen
13. Johnson
14. Thaiday
15. Myles
16. Hannant
17. Shillington

18. B.Morris
19. J.Morris
20. Farah
21. Bird
22. Parker
23. Tamou


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao completely brushing off my stats. I knew where to get them from, I'm just not a stat junkie whose only opinion on footy is based from numbers, as opposed to onfield influence. Having Dallas Johnson near any rep jersey is a joke to rep footy these days.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Penrith are fucking retarded. Releasing Luke lewis at the end of the season. So they're losing/probably losing Lewis, Jennings and Gordon, their 3 best players. They're going to be contesting the wooden spoon for years unless they seriously fix things up.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.melbournestormshop.com.au/Storm/Jersey-3/The-Dark-Knight-Rises-TM-Jersey-1714
On my phone so I can't post the pics, but suss that link. It's a one off Melbourne Storm/Batman the dark knight rises guernsey. Looks fucking sick.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao Penrith. And they wonder why they suck. Putting faith in garbage youngsters whilst releasing players that are actually talented. Lewis is only 28 ffs, he's got 3 or 4 good years left in him. Unbelievable.

hiring Phil Gould was the biggest mistake they've ever made.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lewis is free? Ellis is fucking off to England next year, oh man, I hope we make a play for him, would be amazing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He should come take a massive paycut and win the premiership with us :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

coming to cronulla. gallen got into his ear during origin.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we apparently signed richard fa'aoso. i can only assume this is a replacement for Lussick and if so then not bad. Solid buy seeing as i don't really rate our props at all. Our backrow doesn't need strengthening really with Buhrer, Watmough and Stewart there.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Gareth Ellis a chance to return this Saturday night :mark: He'll be strong in defence for us and show the half a million dollar sack of shit how to be asecond rower.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> :lmao completely brushing off my stats. I knew where to get them from, I'm just not a stat junkie whose only opinion on footy is based from numbers, as opposed to onfield influence. Having Dallas Johnson near any rep jersey is a joke to rep footy these days.


 Anybody can scroll back a few pages and see that you failed to provide any stats whatsoever until I told you where to find them. By brushed off ya mean the fact that I don’t entertain ludicrous suggestions like Farah should be ahead of Smith on the back of two recent games? Get real. Apply some common sense. And... DALLAS JOHNSON FROM 2006 FFS! I can't make it clearer than that. Once in, he'd have to be woeful for me to drop him, the same with Civo. The guy would have a closet full of Aussie jumpers. 




Rush said:


> Penrith are fucking retarded. Releasing Luke lewis at the end of the season. So they're losing/probably losing Lewis, Jennings and Gordon, their 3 best players. They're going to be contesting the wooden spoon for years unless they seriously fix things up.


 Lewis doesn’t know if he’s coming or going. The mug got out of his Souths agreement, now he’s jumping out of Penrith. Parra are gone if they offer him $700k per season. It’ll already take years to clean up the outrageous Sandow and Hopoate deals. As for Panthers, they must think they’re a chance of snaring Thurston. He’s had his issues with Henry in the past, so maybe there’s something there. If Penrith are willing to break the bank to get him, you’d have to think he’d at least consider it. 

Also, I notice you completely skipped over the fact that SOO HAS served as a genuine trial for Test selection. The way it should be.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I couldn't care less who we pick in the Australian team, i had no idea they've even picked a side. 

As for Lewis, he never had an official deal with the Bunnies and he's being forced out of the Panthers. 

Dallas Johnson can tackle but thats about it. I've said it before but you would pick the worst, most one dimensional side ever. Do you even watch the game?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

No, no, I’m saying they have in the past. I posted the team I would pick.

Lewis did have a deal with Souths. Forced? Not when you have a legal binding contract.

A backrow of Gallen, Harrison + Johnson = one-dimensional? Yes, perhaps if you're doing what you're suggesting: not watching the game.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You are contradicting your own argument that great stats should lead to higher rep honours, you inept muppet. Well done on that one.

----------------------------

A few notes about today/tonight:

1. :lmao @ the Brumbies choking against the fucking Blues of all teams. Suck shit to the team, absolute hacks
2. CRUSADERS! Good to be in another finals campaign, hopefully we go one better this season
3. Fuck Newcastle. Bunch of hacks put it on to smash Manly after being embarrassed by Souths a week earlier. Fuck them.
4. No Slater, no Storm. They'll be praying he's back for next week.
5. Luke Lewis looked very comfortable looking around at Campbelltown Stadium, and looked very relaxed and as though he belonged in the post-match huddle that the players were in.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Now you're just being stupid. What don't you understand? You are the form junkie, not me. Smith + Thurston have performed at a high level for years. It's irrational to argue that Farah and Reynolds should usurp them.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

hey RUSH, how about DEM KNIGHTS? :troll 8*D :jordan2


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

sXe_Maverick said:


> You are contradicting your own argument that great stats should lead to higher rep honours, you inept muppet. Well done on that one.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> ...


You're from Sydney, but support the Crusaders? Seems strange, but I guess the Waratahs are pretty horrible, so fair enough. 

I'm disappointed that the Hurricanes missed out, but hey, they went a lot better than I thought they would be. Hopefully next season we can have a good showing in the playoffs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ He's a glory hunter. Thats why he supports about a thousand teams and why he goes for the Crusaders. Waratahs have been shit this year which has dulled my enthusiasm for this years Super 15.



eyebrowmorroco said:


> No, no, I’m saying they have in the past. I posted the team I would pick.
> 
> Lewis did have a deal with Souths. Forced? Not when you have a legal binding contract.
> 
> A backrow of Gallen, Harrison + Johnson = one-dimensional? Yes, perhaps if you're doing what you're suggesting: not watching the game.


My argument has never been the opposite of yours regarding Australian selection, my argument is that international football is irrelevant and i don't care who gets in the Aussie side.

No, he had a handshake agreement. Not legally binding. Forced out, as in the expression not a literally term you muppet. 

You said you'd pick Johnson 6 years ago over Gallen, and would never drop him. So now you have Gallen in there? :hmm:



Renegade™;11737173 said:


> hey RUSH, how about DEM KNIGHTS? :troll 8*D :jordan2


That was the worst, most inept performance i've seen by Manly in years. we've already set the precident this year of losing to garbage teams (Eels, Titans, Knights) before important games so hopefully we cart the Bulldogs and send Dessie packing with another loss.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Now you're just being stupid. What don't you understand? You are the form junkie, not me. Smith + Thurston have performed at a high level for years. It's irrational to argue that Farah and Reynolds should usurp them.


Too right I'm about form, because that's what counts. It counts a hell of a lot more than stats. Based on your stats, Farah has usurped Smith, and if Origin is a 'selection trial' for Australia, then based on your OWN criteria, Farah should be the Australian #9 over Smith.

It's quite humourous to watch you fail and fail again, statman.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

It doesn't really matter who makes the Kangaroos anyway, because they're going to win every game they play.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Fargerov said:


> You're from Sydney, but support the Crusaders? Seems strange, but I guess the Waratahs are pretty horrible, so fair enough.
> 
> I'm disappointed that the Hurricanes missed out, but hey, they went a lot better than I thought they would be. Hopefully next season we can have a good showing in the playoffs.


When I started getting into rugby, back in 2004, the Crusaders were playing a really beautiful, entertaining style that I grew attached to, and their winning was an added luxury. If I were to support an Aussie team I'd back the Brumbies. Fuck the Waratahs.

True. There have been calls from people wanting the finals expanded due to teams like the Brumbies and Hurricanes missing out by a point on the playoffs. Wouldn't make sense really.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Fargerov said:


> It doesn't really matter who makes the Kangaroos anyway, because they're going to win every game they play.


Except for finals of tournaments at Suncorp Stadium 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> When I started getting into rugby, back in 2004, *the Crusaders were playing a really beautiful, entertaining style that I grew attached to*, and their winning was an added luxury. If I were to support an Aussie team I'd back the Brumbies. Fuck the Waratahs.
> 
> True. There have been calls from people wanting the finals expanded due to teams like the Brumbies and Hurricanes missing out by a point on the playoffs. Wouldn't make sense really.


So were the Waratahs back then. Despite finishing with a poor position we had the 3rd highest amount of points scored. We played a good brand of football. You just went glory hunting like usual.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> My argument has never been the opposite of yours regarding Australian selection, my argument is that international football is irrelevant and i don't care who gets in the Aussie side...


 That's not the argument. Your wasting my time.



Rush said:


> No, he had a handshake agreement. Not legally binding. Forced out, as in the expression not a literally term you muppet.


 It shows form. Add to that the fact that he expressed his wishes of retirement to Gould, and you have a guy who is no better than SBW. Both are scumbags of the highest order. It's quite interesting to note than both men present as unassuming characters.



Rush said:


> You said you'd pick Johnson 6 years ago over Gallen, and would never drop him. So now you have Gallen in there? :hmm:


 Again, you prove what an utter fool you are. A few pages back, I clearly have both in the team, with Gallen as a second row selection. 



sXe_Maverick said:


> Too right I'm about form, because that's what counts. It counts a hell of a lot more than stats. Based on your stats, Farah has usurped Smith, and if Origin is a 'selection trial' for Australia, then based on your OWN criteria, Farah should be the Australian #9 over Smith.
> 
> It's quite humourous to watch you fail and fail again, statman.


 The only way for me to put it is this: I put great weight on the different tiers of RL. Unless a player has a few dud performances on his level (for example, Smith for Australia), he doesn't deserve to get dropped for playing poor for club, that’s to say: I would still pick a player even if he’s playing NSW cup/QLD cup based on what he’s proven to have done at a higher level, current club form takes a backseat. I have stated a fair few times that I pick Harrison and Myles simply on the fact that they qualify through their Origin performances. This is precisely why I talk about club into SOO into Australia. Each tier supersedes the one before it. Cam Smith has dominated year after year at the highest levels, and you want to hand the jersey to Farah based on one good series? Based On recency? You don't know a single thing, mate. Hell, how about entertaining me by stating your criteria for picking Thurston over your flavour of the month, Reynolds, you stooge?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> That's not the argument. Your wasting my time.


That has always been my argument you stupid fuck, you've been arguing against it the whole time. 



> Again, you prove what an utter fool you are. A few pages back, I clearly have both in the team, with Gallen as a second row selection.


Are you fucking retarded? Seriously? You said in this thread that 

a) You wouldn't select Gallen years ago
b) You wouldn't drop Johnson/anyone unless they had an extreme drop off in form

Thus my rhetorical point about why you have Gallen in there right now. Is that clear to you? Or do i have to dumb it down so you can get a grasp on it? 

Anyone who has lewis on the same level as Sonny Bill is a fucking moron.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> That has always been my argument you stupid fuck, you've been arguing against it the whole time.


 Firstly, kick yourself in the head. Secondly, go back a few pages; you’ll notice I INTRODUCED THE ARGUMENT. Your digression is not germane.




Rush said:


> Are you fucking retarded? Seriously? You said in this thread that
> 
> a) You wouldn't select Gallen years ago
> b) You wouldn't drop Johnson/anyone unless they had an extreme drop off in form
> ...


Do you have a team working on you every hour of the day? You really should. 

There are three positions in the backrow, two positions in the front row (for Gallen), and four positions on the bench that could accommodate either player. I needn’t choose between them, you derrick.




Rush said:


> Anyone who has lewis on the same level as Sonny Bill is a fucking moron.


 Both shit humans.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> AFTER a torrid two seasons in charge, Parramatta and coach Steve Kearney have finally parted ways.
> 
> Parramatta plan to hold a press conference Friday to confirm Kearney's demise.
> 
> ...


Kearney's gone, should've been gone ages ago.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> So were the Waratahs back then. Despite finishing with a poor position we had the 3rd highest amount of points scored. We played a good brand of football. You just went glory hunting like usual.


96-19. That is all.



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Hell, how about entertaining me by stating your criteria for picking Thurston over your flavour of the month, Reynolds, you stooge?


You're still smarting over that one aren't you mate. Reynolds isn't flavour of the month, he's damn near rookie of the year and a hell of an impressive halfback (so much so that I'd be looking at putting him in next year's Origin camp to learn the ropes - miles ahead of Pearce, Mullen, Wallace etc).

Thurston is/was the best halfback in the world, and is currently the 2nd best 5/8th in the world behind Marshall, the guy is an absolute freak of nature. However, based on your stats and club form superceding the tiers of selection, you inept muppet, Reynolds would be granted selection over Thurston in the Aussie team, and would be pushing Cronk for his spot as well.

You've proven countless times that you know absolutely nothing about the logisitics of the game and I struggle to believe you actually watch the game. You're reminiscent of a stat junkie advertising schmuck who is only appeased by dem stats and think that they are what makes a great player.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Firstly, kick yourself in the head. Secondly, go back a few pages; you’ll notice I INTRODUCED THE ARGUMENT. Your digression is not germane.
> 
> 
> Do you have a team working on you every hour of the day? You really should.
> ...


I never said i introduced it, i said that has been my argument and YOU HAVE BEEN ARGUING AGAINST THAT POINT THE WHOLE TIME you fucking moron. 

Can you not tell when someone is making a facetious point? Or do i have to point it out for you you dopey fuck.

Both shit humans? :kobe you have no idea what they're like as people.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Just when you think this guy couldn't get any dumber :lmao

Just give up morroco, you're spouting absolute nonsense now and I'm really starting to feel sorry for your parents having to have raised such a numpty.

DEM STATS


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

But Renegade he makes 43 tackles per game, 2 misses, runs it for 198 metres. AUSSIE SELECTION NOW PLZ.

:lmao Parra. Absolute hack of a team. Useless players being overpayed, and two quality coaches coming in and getting fuck all from them in the past 4 years. The 2009 run rescued them from a spoon battle, then everyone worked out how to play against that style and they've had complete fuck all since then. Whomever decides to step in and coach that feeble team shouldn't even bother


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> I never said i introduced it, i said that has been my argument and YOU HAVE BEEN ARGUING AGAINST THAT POINT THE WHOLE TIME you fucking moron.


 You're a fuckin' child. 



> Both shit humans? :kobe you have no idea what they're like as people.


 They’re two money hungry dogs without a shred of loyalty. I think we know enough.




Renegade™ said:


> Just when you think this guy couldn't get any dumber :lmao
> 
> Just give up morroco, you're spouting absolute nonsense now and I'm really starting to feel sorry for your parents having to have raised such a numpty.
> 
> DEM STATS


Curly, thanks for joining us. It’s quite impossible to know what your feeble little mind is arguing against. You have made it clear that you a) know nothing b) will disagree with everything that I put forward. Oh, except for that time where you came in to support my Harrison argument. I really don’t need your help, particularly after I supplied the stats that swayed your mind. I see you’ve also dropped off comparing Hunt to Grant. At least, you’ve gained something from your interactions with me. I, on the other hand, fail to see the reason for your participation in this thread. You contribute nothing. 



sXe_Maverick said:


> ...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nice to see you have no logical argument. Take a step off your high horse son, realise that you're wrong, realise that you're a dumb cunt and then kindly fuck off.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

It's impossible to have a logical argument with illogical people.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i agree, which is why i find you very tedious.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> ...club form should lead to Origin, Origin form should lead to Australian selection.





Rush said:


> Origin > international football. The best footballing country on earth is Australia, the biggest game is Origin, Until Kiwi's stop getting selected by the teams then the international game will never grow. Likewise with the Super League, they should focus on player development rather than being a retirement fund for washed up NRL stars.





eyebrowmorroco said:


> No, origin football as a trial for international selection, you muppet. Harrison ahead of any of your Manly back row, because he performs in Origin, time and time again. Origin > club. Mind you, Harrison also has the numbers at club level, as I so happily pointed out to you earlier in one of our lopsided interactions.





Rush said:


> Origin football is the pinnacle. It isn't a selection trial for international games.





eyebrowmorroco said:


> Listen, you nugget, Origin selection whilst being the pinnacle should be a selection trial for Australia. Basically, consistent club performances should earn you an Origin start; consistent Origin performances should earn you a NT start. Harrison, Myles and Johnson should have played many, many times for Australia.





Rush said:


> Orign is the pinnicle, thus who cares about international?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yes, and where did i say that origin shouldn't be a selection trial?

I said;

It isnt used as a selection trial, and
I don't care about it


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

You're sapping my strength.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Because you know that you have no logical argument here.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> ...club form should lead to Origin, Origin form should lead to Australian selection.


 ...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Farah outperformed Smith thus constituting he should be selected for Australia going by your asinine criteria. His club form led him to NSW, his NSW form leads him to Australia. Yet you disprove this and say Smith still should be there. Hypocritical, delusional, out of your depth and showing a complete lack of knowledge and understanding about the game.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> ...


and again, i was never arguing that. My argument the whole time was never about that. Its only now that i pointed it out that you said "That's not the argument. Your wasting my time." when its been what i've said the entire time and what you've been arguing against the whole time. I never said i was against your point you moron. Do you understand now?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Farah, who only yesterday became an Origin player, deserves selection over Smith? Why don’t you ask me why Tim Grant doesn’t displace Civo in my team? You’re such a simpleton.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> and again, i was never arguing that. My argument the whole time was never about that. Its only now that i pointed it out that you said "That's not the argument. Your wasting my time." when its been what i've said the entire time and what you've been arguing against the whole time. I never said i was against your point you moron. Do you understand now?


 1. Consider the subject.
2. Consider your response.
3. Post.

You’ve been taught backwards.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You're clearly having trouble grasping the concept here. The subject was origin being a selection trial for international football. My post was clearly about that. One being that it isn't used as a selection trial, and two, i don't care either way. You, in your stupidity took that to mean i was taking a contrary position to yours which is false. You then spent time arguing against that opinion. Again, remove your head from your ass, read and understand what has been posted and either reply, or move on. 

You clearly haven't been taught basic English skills but that doesn't surprise me as you don't watch the game in which you comment on. Not every one of my posts is in direct opposition to yours.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> You're clearly having trouble grasping the concept here. The subject was origin being a selection trial for international football. My post was clearly about that. *One being that it isn't used as a selection trial*, and two, i don't care either way. You, in your stupidity took that to mean i was taking a contrary position to yours which is false. You then spent time arguing against that opinion. Again, remove your head from your ass, read and understand what has been posted and either reply, or move on.


 Basically, you’re saying you’re a douche. Why are you stating the obvious? How about enlightening those other two buddies of yours by telling them that SOO has served as a selection trial, with the Australian team picked immediately after the final game? Could it be because you’re a punk kid, who hasn't seen anything?




Rush said:


> You clearly haven't been taught basic English skills but that doesn't surprise me as you don't watch the game in which you comment on. Not every one of my posts is in direct opposition to yours.


 I find it quite bothersome that you think someone with my knowledge of the game doesn’t actually watch it. How can that be?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> You're a fuckin' child.
> 
> They’re two money hungry dogs without a shred of loyalty. I think we know enough.
> 
> ...


:kobe

First off junior, I could take a dump and that would have more knowledge about NRL than you. Second I disagree with everything you say because it's stupid, illogical or just plain wrong. Third you didn't sway my mind with your stats, I stand by Hunt being better than Grant, coz he is. DEM STATS don't change that. And finally I've been in this thread for years unlike you, so why don't you do everyone including yourself a favour and piss off out of here because to see you continually bag RUSH, sXe and myself out when you're making a total clown of yourself is getting a little sad. You are without doubt the most illogical poster I've ever seen and I'm struggling to comprehend how your feeble, tiny little mind can't see that you're making yourself look like a donkey.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Enough with the condescending bullshit you muppet. You have no working knowledge of the game and you would probably bend over and take one from David Middleton if you could. You have no undertsanding of positions, team dynamics, or any intangibles associated with players as you are only focused on statistical analysis of a couple of parameters that are involved with Rugby League. 

If you picked a side, it would be the most boring side out. Its easy selecting a side when you can have a spine of Slater, Cronk, Thurston, and Smith. Who would you pick for the NSW side?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> :kobe
> 
> First off junior, I could take a dump and that would have more knowledge about NRL than you. Second I disagree with everything you say because it's stupid, illogical or just plain wrong. Third you didn't sway my mind with your stats, I stand by Hunt being better than Grant, coz he is. DEM STATS don't change that. And finally I've been in this thread for years unlike you, so why don't you do everyone including yourself a favour and piss off out of here because to see you continually bag RUSH, sXe and myself out when you're making a total clown of yourself is getting a little sad. You are without doubt the most illogical poster I've ever seen and I'm struggling to comprehend how your feeble, tiny little mind can't see that you're making yourself look like a donkey.


 That’s a nice little diatribe.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> If you picked a side, it would be the most boring side out.


 World Sevens might be more your thing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nah, i just know that you need to have a balanced side. All of your opinions on forwards are with a Queensland backline bias. Yeah, if i had a side with a backline like Queensland's then by all means pick blokes who are defensive machines. To put it in perspective NSW's halfback is Mitchell Pearce who by STATS (i know you love them) can't crack the top 10 hafbacks in the competition. So you need balance in that side to compensate for that. You need more ball playing forwards when your halfback can't create anything. You have no concept of that though. You have no discernable concept of what it requires to build a side.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> PENRITH Panthers and Australian Test star Luke Lewis has confirmed he has signed a four-year deal with the Cronulla Sharks.
> 
> Lewis rang the Sharks this morning to confirm he would be taking up their offer.
> 
> ...


Lewis off to the Sharks. They'll have a pretty boss side in 2013.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

best pack in the comp


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Amazing once you guys got rid of that lump Snowden how good you look 8*D

Sharks are gonna be a strong side next season, as if they haven't improved enough...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

looks like we are losing jeremy smith to newcastle tho


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Not much of a loss when Luke Lewis is coming in as a replacement tho.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> You have no working knowledge of the game and you would probably bend over and take one from David Middleton if you could.


 While Middleton might do extensive statistical research, he has no idea how to read them. In order to do this, you have to know what you are looking for – establish criteria, form a team strategy and pick players based on those criteria. If you asked him to pick a team, he’d come back with the same run-of-the-mill team that everyone else is picking.




Rush said:


> You have no undertsanding of positions, team dynamics, or any intangibles associated with players as you are only focused on statistical analysis of a couple of parameters that are involved with Rugby League.


 See, this is nonsense. You have no idea what you are talking about. You’re questioning my understanding of rudimentary elements when I have clearly demonstrated that I involve myself with more complex statistical analysis. Are you referring to shit such as Farah wears no. 9, so do all hookers? Matt Cooper plays on the left? What the hell are you trying to dumb it down to? 




Rush said:


> Nah, i just know that you need to have a balanced side. All of your opinions on forwards are with a Queensland backline bias. Yeah, if i had a side with a backline like Queensland's then by all means pick blokes who are defensive machines. To put it in perspective NSW's halfback is Mitchell Pearce who by STATS (i know you love them) can't crack the top 10 hafbacks in the competition. So you need balance in that side to compensate for that. You need more ball playing forwards when your halfback can't create anything. You have no concept of that though. You have no discernable concept of what it requires to build a side.


 You don’t seem to be able to compute the difference between club level and SOO. Anything goes at club level, teams are structured differently. When you have three intense games a season, the very first thing you need to be able to do is repel an attack. NSW seem to miss the point. Instead of fighting fire with fire, how about hosing it down? 

You asked me to pick a NSW team? The current benchmark isn’t off the ground. I could pick any 17 players, and the result – at worst – would be exactly the same as it stands now, that’s 0 series wins in the last 7 years.

Halves create, that’s the primary task of their job. If you don’t have that, you need to look elsewhere. 





Rush said:


> Lewis off to the Sharks. They'll have a pretty boss side in 2013.


 If they lose Jeremy Smith, it’s a bad trade-off. They’ll feel it at Origin time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> Halves create, that’s the primary task of their job. If you don’t have that, you need to look elsewhere.


Alright i'll stop you there. You said earlier in your post that NSW should basically stack their side with guys that are defensive machines. In the exact same post you say that if you have halves that can't create you need to look elsewhere. The two points are at odds with each other when our best halfback is Pearce. Wallace isn't much better either. 

This is what i'm talking about when you have no idea on anything else other than the bare stats you see in front of you. You can't stack your side with ball playing forwards, or stack it with guys who only run on the edges or only run it through the middle. NSW needs to pick blokes who may not have the best statistical output in terms of tackles made compared to missed, but can compensate for the lack of originality and playmaking in the halves. 

Its why guys like Tony Williams get selected even when not playing too much club football, he has the ability to create something out of nothing. Queensland can afford to play Myles, Harrison, Parker as a back row, they don;t need those guys to do anything other than defend the line and make the tough metres to get it out of their end of the park. They know that Cronk, Thurston, Smith, Slater or Inglis will make the right plays when in attack. 

NSW selected Stewart, Carney, Pearce and Farah. Of those Stewart is getting up in age, is injury prone and i don't think he's good enough anymore especially when Hayne is getting wasted on the wing, and Dugan who is a player we can build around for the future isn't getting a look in. Carney is fine, he needs more time to show he can handle the pressure. Farah surprised me and was NSW's best player for much of the series but Pearce is an utter donkey. He can't defend, he can't create, his kicking game is mediocre and he's not a strong ball runner either. He is an average NRL quality half, but when you have a guy like him in your side then you need to have other creative players hence Stewart, Williams, Watmough in the back row. Being a Manly fan i watch them week in week out and while they all give away far too many penalties and miss too many tackles they more than make up for it in attack. 

And in spite of all that they got mightily close to beating the Queenslanders anyway. Even while having the poorer team on paper, they still almost got the series win. My whole argument with you is that stats only tell half the story, yet you rely entirely on them, and your own statistical judgement on what a player must statistically achieve.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Okay, then I won’t use stats to support any of what I’m about to say. The point about looking elsewhere is referring to coming up with the best attacking combination in the halves, not finding other avenues of attack. Earlier in this thread, we discussed Campese/Carney. I also think Wallace is completely underrated in setting up the attack – kicking game, organising runners and decoys, picking out weak defenders around which to focus the point of attack. Even with Lockyer, we employed the system that most teams do where they exclusively use one half on each side of the field. There, we’re looking at him being responsible for half of the team’s attack. Cast your mind to when he was unavailable through injury, how poor did Locky look?

Tony Williams is a defensive liability. He’s the "right play/s in attack" for Cronk, Thurston, Smith, Slater and Inglis. Picking these players is taking one step forward, two steps back.

Hayne makes poor reads in defence. He simply isn’t a winger. If you are looking to maximise your attacking output, you’d clearly play him ahead of Stewart at FB. His long kicking game would also take pressure off of the halves. 

I’m not suggesting you stick with Pearce, but you have to factor in growth and continuity issues. One would suggest the team is comfortable playing with him. You are compromising the dynamics of the established group by ousting him and seeking a new playmaker. That's the kind of thing you're usually peddling.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wallace is complete and utter shit being pedlle pushed by Brisbane fanboys as something he isn't. As I said earlier, NSW should run with Reynolds as our #7, he could get a great partnership going with Carney, and Reynolds is a great attacking creator and very sound in defence.

In regards to Parra beating Melbourne, that'll do me. Storm sorely need Slater back to return to the winning ways.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I wanted Carney/Maloney. Both play 5/8th but as you said, it doesn't matter a great deal when you have playmakers generally staying to one side of the field. Both are brilliant with the ball in hand, and maloney has a very very good attacking kicking game. 

What Williams lacks in defense, is offset by his attack. If you have a good defender like Josh Morris on his outside then he's not really much of a liability. 

I really want to see Dugan at FB and Hayne at wing, until another properly good winger comes along. If Uate could learn how to defend he'd be be there for sure with Hayne at FB. Stewart as much as i love him has lost so much pace with his knee injuries which means he's more exposed when opposition sides make a break. Excellent in attack but again, loss of pace is really noticable.

Pearce has had 9 games in which to make an impact. I don't mind leaving a guy in for an entire series, but if they don't make a huge impact then you got to ask yourself is he the right guy. Its not about dropping a guy after one bad performance or picking the new flavour of the week/month/year etc. Pearce has been in there long enough to settle, make an impact and make the jersey his own but he hasn't done it.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Maloney, unfortunately, is very very bad in defence. I’m not saying he wouldn’t spark something in attack, but I honestly feel Wallace is almost like killing two birds with one stone. As far as I’m concerned, he has proven that he can guide a team around the park as well as any halfback in the game, particularly when the team he’s guiding is Brisbane. Add to that the fact that he actually strengthens your defence (a bonus), and he’s an attractive proposition. IMO he was dropped far too soon, especially when he delivered a win with a sound performance opposite Bird (a guy I consider a runner, not ball player).

Stewart could be moved to the wing outside a solid two-way centre. He’s good under the high ball, and will stick with his man. As I said earlier, he handled the position quite well against the Kiwis a few years ago. Dugan strikes me as someone QLD would pick. I still think Hayne is a defensive liability on the wing. I’m suggesting moving him to FB, but a whole host of new problems surface if you are of the belief that the FB is instrumental in calling and setting a line (kind of like the team’s eye from the back). Actually, a few years ago I compared Hunt to Slater. At the time, QLD had win 33% of games with Slater at FB. These teams averaged something like 22 points against. Hunt at FB yielded 5 out of 6 wins, with fewer than 10 points against! 

Personally, I wouldn’t call Josh Morris a good defender. The guy doesn’t have a big workload at club level. But he did surprise me in game 2 (19 tackles, 1 mistackle). He handled Inglis. It doesn’t matter what he does at club level with performances like that. And he clearly offers far more in attack than other options. All he has to do is maintain his defence at rep level.

I fear dropping Pearce is like resetting the team. It could set you back 3 years. Also, he’s only just revived his partnership with Carney. Having said that, I don’t know how long you can persist. IMO Stuart will not drop Pearce.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Stuart is no longer our coach if the rumours are to believed, so someone like Laurie Daley would drop Pearce. You call out Maloney's weaknesses but then praise Wallace who is outplayed and outclassed by Pearce.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Daley is a poor choice as coach. I don’t see him as the X/O guy that Henry was & he doesn’t have Meninga’s aura. If I were in charge, I’d have the situation look like this:

NSW Head Coach: Des Hasler
NSW Assistant Coach/City Coach: Jim Dymock
NSW Assistant Coach/Country Coach: Geoff Toovey

It’s a massive undertaking for all involved, but that’s the kind of structure that I could certainly get behind. I don’t necessarily feel a fulltime coach is essential.

I don’t see how Pearce is better than Wallace at anything. If we lose Wallace, we’re fucked. He’s a huge part of the team, and he’s proven that with and without Locky. He’s our most important player by the greatest of margins. I find it funny that a fair few Brisbane fans don’t even rate him. He's always the scapegoat. If I’m a rival club, I’d offer $400-450k for his services (we did re-sign him, though). Norman looks to be right at home, but let’s make no mistake that Wallace is the architect. As for Reynolds, give him time. I think you’re crazy to be interested in him after less than one season of first grade in such a vital position.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

NSWRL won't allow a club coach to be rep coach so no Hasler or Toovey.

The upside of Maloney far outweighs the negatives imo. Pearce isn't a good defender himself and isn't much in attack. 

I'd offer Wallace nowhere near 450k unless the cap rose heaps. Although if you pay Sandow 500+ then Wallace is easily worth at least that (lolparra). 

I'd love Foran to fuck NZ off, and come play for NSW. Carney/Foran would solve the issue of attack vs defense in a half as pound for pound Foran is one of the hardest hitters in the game. 

Josh Morris is a good-great defender, and an excellent attacker imo. 

Hayne needs to play fullback, he's wasted on the wing. I'd rather not have Stewart in the side, purely b/c he's so key to us at club level and physically he's breaking down and is already on a permanant reduced training schedule.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Except that the NSW role should be fulltime and Des won't quit fulltime for origin.

Ben Hunt is better than Wallace, Wallace is a complete and utter hack who Penrith were glad to be rid of. He pulls off one good play a month and gets rated to the moon by the Queensland media and ex-Broncos players. He's fucking useless. Paying anywhere over 200k a season for a hack like him means the club is void of intellect and financial smarts


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Maloney is better than Pearce, but is he better than Pearce + the experience of the team as a whole since Pearce became the HB? It’s a tough one. I think a new coach could make the move. Whenever the 6 and 7 link up, I would still prefer to see Maloney playing deeper. It might seem odd saying this now, but don’t be surprised if lights go on in the coaching staff’s minds when they see Maloney and Pearce play together for the Roosters, especially if SBW joins and makes their task easier.

If Parra had made that deal + resurrected Carney’s career, they’d have a spine that I would happily play in SOO. It would boost NSW chances having them at club level. Parra wouldn’t be in the position they are now.

I’m not sure if Foran was available when NZ went for Johnson, but that’s a big mistake. Foran has shown that he’s exactly what Benji needs at rep level. SJ plays the similar sort of off-the-cuff style to Benji, while Foran has shown great control and a deft kicking game.

Last time I checked, Morris was doing less than 10 tackles a game. That simply isn’t any kind of workload to qualify as solid defender (Jennings was doing the same). In game 3, he did the same. Game 1, he made 15 but missed 5.

Stewart used to be bloody quick. I’d say easily one of the quickest players I’ve seen, and I’m talking about guys like Oudenryn, Offiah, Whereat, Joven Clarke and Matt Rieck when making that statement. He was deceptively quick.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

We had him on $300k, there’s no doubt in my mind he’s getting more than that this time around. It would probably take an offer within the bracket I suggested to even have a chance of prying him away from us. Ben Hunt? Come now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah Stewart used to be blinding. His reads in defense weren't great but his pace easily made up for it and he could get into gaps before the defense knew there was a gap. Now that he's done done both knees and picked up more injuries he's lost a few yards of pace and isn't even the quickest in our side. Whare and Oldfield both outpace him.

Foran was injured for the last lot of rep games. He's their first choice halfback when fit. If Johnson matures a bit more and learn when to turn on and off the razzle dazzle and miracle balls then he'll be brilliant for them. He's too similar to Benji though as of right now. 

Morris misses a lot of his tackles on a kick chase/players coming out of their ingoal. Not as many during normal play, but he reads the game well as a centre. Knows when to come in and when to slide which Uate in game one had no concept of. When he played with Hayne in Origin 3 then they were able to defend as a unit.

@sXe Ben Hunt is utter shite as a half. Wallace is way better.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I maintain my point that Wallace is complete and utter shit. Same category as Mullen really - sorely overrated based off a few special moments in games. They offer absolutely nothing and are glossended by better players around them and a forward pack who can chew up metres for them. You look at guys like Cronk, Thurston, Marshall etc, they can create from nothing and don't need that boost.

Yes, Ben Hunt.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Still can't believe we beat the Warriors in NZ last night. :jordan2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Were you working today ADAM? I went into panthers today before the game


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nah mate don't do Sundays during soccer season until after 6pm, so wasn't there.

Unlucky about the Roosters tho :troll 8*D :jordan2


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Judiciary getting a bit of a back bone for once. Inglis facing 4-6 weeks on the sidelines, and Travis Burns facing 12-17 weeks.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Interesting to see how Souths go without Inglis.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Burns getting 12-17 weeks? wut


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NRL.com said:


> Burns was charged with a grade two dangerous contact – unnessary arm/shoulder pressure for his chicken-wing style tackle on Roosters forward Mose Masoe and was also slapped with a grade three high tackle – intentional, for his tackle on Roosters forward Martin Kennedy.
> 
> Burns was sent-off for his shot on Kennedy, becoming only the second player this season to be given his marching orders after Dragons forward Matt Prior was sent from the field in Round 9.
> 
> ...


Regardless he isn't playing again this season.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Storm have lost the fucking plot.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That, and teams have again worked out the formula to stop them. If you have the fitness to be up and in their face for the whole game defensively, you pressure their attacking options, and they are very weak on the flanks which can be easily targetted. A lot of people like to blame tiredness from Origin and all that bullshit, which would be a fine argument if the Cowboys, Broncos, Sharks etc were also on a big losing streak. I am beginning to wonder when rumours of player dissention will surface, like they do at Sydney clubs such as Wests, when big losing streaks occur.

If Storm lose to Penrith next week, then yes, they have lost the plot.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

no way Storm lose to the Panthers, they're absolute custard. Storm will "return to form" and pump the Panthers by 20+


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Melbourne are shooting themselves in the foot. They handed the game to the Dragons yesterday. Morris shuldn't have scored any of his 3 tries, 1 was an intercept, 1 was picking up a loose pass and the 3rd was horrendous defense to allow a winger to get past 4 defenders on the line and power over.

The game before they had like 58% of th epossession. They're trying to be too fancy in the opponants 20 instead of sticking to what works. Losing Slater for 4 weeks was a big blow though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol Melbourne. LOL the Warriors. 

and finally TROLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL Cronulla.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Manly/Warriors was a brilliant game but those refs deserve to get fired. Some real wtf moments for both sides.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

In regards to the Sharks/Panthers kickoff fiasco, if you watch the replay, the shadow of the ball goes over the line beyond the 10m mark which is fine in my books. The big controversy is that Coote was offside from the chargedown which ultimately led to the winning field goal. Not sure what the league can do though, if they pull up play to check all these calls then momentum is lost within games. One solution could possibly be to put another 2 touchies on the field to watch their respective halves and limit these errors.

And as for Super 15, I'm cut that the Crusaders are out, but suck shit to the Stormers. Your boring European style shit failed when it counted you useless cunts and now you go another season without making the final. Chiefs/Sharks should be a very entertaining final.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

They need to fix up the way they do things. One touchie on the offensive line looking at forward passes, one touchie on the defensive line looking at offside, ref looking at offside, the 2nd ref looking at the ruck and calling on strips/knock ons. So each ref has their job, and takes pressure off the main ref. Altenatively, do away with the 2nd ref, and leave it all up to the one ref. That way calls are generally more consistant.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

went to rabbitohs/tigers today, and wow tigers were useless. left early too. rabbitohs 2nd now, crazy


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Predicting a Bulldogs/Rabbitohs final tbh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bulldogs/Manly 

just b/c it would be epic.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

nah fuck Manly 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:kobe

defending premiers vs the team that stole our coach, half our backroom staff, and tried to poach our players. It writes itself, not to mention that we've had 2 brilliant games this season already.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dogs/Storm atm for mine.

Tigers were absolutely fucked yesterday. Disgusting to watch. No effort, heart or commitment in defence, and the same one-dimensional attacking shit that has plagued us for weeks.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Bulldogs/Manly


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Rabbitohs/Bulldogs.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Bulldogs/Manly


The stats tell you that?

Honestly Manly aren't playing good enough and the Bulldogs may be peaking too early. I'm not counting out the Storm for a resurgence. Storm/Tigers 8*D


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

sXe_Maverick said:


> The stats tell you that?
> 
> Honestly Manly aren't playing good enough and the Bulldogs may be peaking too early. I'm not counting out the Storm for a resurgence. Storm/Tigers 8*D


Hey you might get lucky. Dragons lost tonight and Titans, Knights should lose their games you could claim 8th spot by the end of the week.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We could, but Parra are rejuvenated, and we're as flimsy as fuck in the middle with our defence. But if we can beat Parra, beat Saints, and then get the Chooks, we've got a great chance.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Parra surely cant win 3 in a row, you'll be boosted with the returns of Moltzen, Galloway and being played at Campbelltown. Anyway goodluck with your run home.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

We haven't had our full strength side on the park all year. Everything is in place for a late season charge for the top 4 for us. Brett Stewart returning at fullback is a huge boost.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Not having a go at your team but every team has to deal with injuries and Manly seem to be blaming that on their form all the time, it just gets a little annoying.

But yeah Manly/Cowboys will be cracker.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

T. Williams - missed 7 weeks suspension, Origin, injuries
Watmough - injuries + origin
G. Stewart - injuries + origin
B. Stewart - injury + origin
Matai - injuries and suspension
D. Williams - injury
Foran - injuries

not even mentioning other minor shit, thats 7 international players, all missing for extended periods of time. Most other teams don't even have 7 internationals, let alone playing without them all. If you want to ignore the impact of our backrow, then look at the 4 positions that are key to any rugby league side, fullback, 5/8th, halfback and dummy half. Our fullback and 5/8th have missed a bunch of weeks. Liam Foran and Dean Whare have nothing on Kieron Foran and Brett Stewart.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Mmm on second thought that list is pretty bad, fair enough I respect your opinion.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Knew that Melbourne would be back. That first half was beautiful to watch. Suck shit to Penrith.

Canterbury were not even close to being at full form and showed Newcastle up to be pretenders.

-----------------------

Congrats to the Chiefs on winning this years Super Rugby title, they deserved it after playing some brilliant rugby all season. Now I'm looking forward to the Rugby Championship, should be a great concept with the Pumas joining the scene. I hope we can challenge for the Bledisloe, but don't think we're even close


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

That Storm first half was an absolute clinic. Amazing to watch.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Canberra can go fuck themselves - why couldn't they have played like they did today last week against Newcastle? Sharkies were intense, absolutely clinical in their effort today, and the race for 8th is even more open now with Canberra joining in. If we can beat Parra tomorrow, we go 8th and 2 clear of the chasing pack with 8 points up for grabs. Tense.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rabbits win again to go back to 2nd.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Canberra can go fuck themselves - why couldn't they have played like they did today last week against Newcastle? Sharkies were intense, absolutely clinical in their effort today, and the race for 8th is even more open now with Canberra joining in. If we can beat Parra tomorrow, we go 8th and 2 clear of the chasing pack with 8 points up for grabs. Tense.


You haven't figured out Canberra's pattern yet?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow that was a game and a half. Tigers started off so well then fell to complete and utter shit for a good 20 minutes or so until we started to click into hear. After being down 22-6 we responded 45-4 which was amazing to watch. Jake Mullaney played great for Parra and it's still a damn shame that we let him go


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok chaps - Rugby Championship is a week away from starting.

Who is your pick for the win this year?

Have to go with the Boks - but only because I am going by heart.

The fact is both ABs and Aussie will be difficult to beat

But this is the first year their travel load is equal to that of ZA - so, maybe that levels things a bit?

Argie to be tough wooden spooners - maybe sneaking a win against Aussie?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

All Blacks will walk in the Championship this year - their only difficulty will be getting a win in the Republic. They'll trounce the Pumas and will dispose of us easily, which makes the South African game against the Boks the all important one. That said, the Boks won't win in Australia, so it really doesn't matter.

-------------------------

Tigers win and effectively end the Dragons season :yes


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Tigers aren't going to do shit if they make the semis. They're pretty woeful (Fulton as 5/8th, really?)


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

You simply cannot win big games with only one player in the halves.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

When that one player is Benji we have a chance. However our defensive fragility will cripple us in the big games. Dreading Friday's game


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Benji is pretty awful tbh. Goes missing for huge parts of games. Doing a few magic passes doesn't paper up the cracks and come finals time, if Benji/Fulton is your halves combo then you'll get killed. All anyone has to do is spend 20 mins running at Benji and he'll be useless. 

Can't see it going to any side other than Bulldogs, Manly or Melbourne. Sharks are a bit of a smokey, Souths can't defend and Sutton is a huge limitation against sides that can defend. The rest aren't great sides either.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Cowboys would be a threat if the finals were in Townsville. They turn to shit in NSW. Dogs/Storm final for mine.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm hoping for a Dogs/Souths final, tho Dogs/Storm looks likely. Can never right the Cowboys off the way they're playing this year, but all it takes is an injury to Thurston and they're fucked.

Oh and :lmao @ calling Benji pretty awful. :kobe3

Finally, LOL the Roosters. They're so bad. So, so bad.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Cowboys can't play away from home and Benji is awful. He does nothing for 99% of a game and makes one good pass everyone remembers.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If your coward board would play us more than once a year Benji could show you more than just a 'pass that everyone remembers.' You're lot are still butthurt about Farah's superb cutout pass to Ayshford at Gosford last year, or even dat round 1 comeback in 2010 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

your*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yes because we set the draw sXe :kobe


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You choose who you want the 9 lots of two games against each season 8*D


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

sXe_Maverick said:


> All Blacks will walk in the Championship this year - their only difficulty will be getting a win in the Republic. They'll trounce the Pumas and will dispose of us easily, which makes the South African game against the Boks the all important one. That said, the Boks won't win in Australia, so it really doesn't matter.


I am not so sure. Aussie are hungry to prove a point after their shitty Super 15 and might take the Bledisloe this year.

Not so sure NZ will walk it - too much focus on SBW and his issues

Boks might not win in Perth - but they will get within a bonus point range


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussies may want to prove a point but the All Blacks are just on another level. We might win in Sydney, a huge might, but we're no chance in NZ and if it comes down to a third game, which it will, they'll dispose of us with ease.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Unlucky Tigers.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

The golden point concept needs to be changed up. Make it a golden try, do a full extra 10 minutes, or just call it a draw at 80 minutes and give both teams a point. Golden point these days is just a field goal shootout where no penalties are given and it's a big letdown to quality games of footy (yes, I'd be saying the same if Wests had of won last night). Extra time worked fine for the finals prior to GP, and it would work fine if/when it's changed.

--------------------------

All Blacks won with ease as expected - solid defence that the Wallabies just never looked like making a dent in. And now we have to win at Eden Park to have any hope of winning the Bledisloe :lmao Oh well, try again in 2013. Kinda expecting the Saffas to put a belting on the Argies, but you never know.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Irrelevant, but did anyone notice this guy with the Rabbitohs jersey during Summerslam?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mini gets off with no charge. What a fucking joke. Judiciary members need to get the axe along with Harrigan and Raper. Practically every governing bit of the NRL is hopeless.


----------



## shadow455 (Dec 7, 2011)

Rush said:


> Mini gets off with no charge. What a fucking joke. Judiciary members need to get the axe along with Harrigan and Raper. Practically every governing bit of the NRL is hopeless.


Yea thats some typical roosters bias nick politias bullshit should of been 2 weeks and to make it worse burns got 9 for a similar incident when he should of got 2 for that as well and had a total of 5 weeks.

Also about the souths jersey i think i saw one on raw this week as well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Luke Lewis has been out as he has/had thyroid cancer. Thats pretty hectic, surprising it wasn't revealed before now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Finals have some great matchups first week. Dogs/Manly being the standout but Cowboys/Broncos should be alright, Storm/Rabbits should be a trouncing and Sharks/Canberra should be a good game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i might be going to bulldogs/manly RUSH are u going


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Maybe. At thise stage i am going. Should be a good game.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

might bump into you there. i'll be going with a manly supporter anyway


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Finals Prediction:

Bulldogs d. Sea Eagles
Cowboys d. Broncos 
Raiders d. Sharks
Storm d. Rabbitohs

Sea Eagles d. Cowboys
Raiders d. Rabbitohs

Bulldogs d. Raiders
Sea Eagles d. Storm

Bulldogs d. Sea Eagles


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Manly d. Bulldogs
Cowboys d. Broncos
Sharks d. Raiders
Storm d. Souths

Bulldogs d. Cowboys
Sharks d. Souths

Manly d. Sharks
Storm d. Bulldogs

Manly d. Storm

:hb


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

bulldogs/manly final somehow


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bulldogs d. Manly
Melbourne d. Souths
Canberra d. Cronulla
Cowboys d. Brisbane

Manly d. Cowboys
Canberra d. Souths

Bulldogs d. Canberra
Melbourne d. Manly

Bulldogs d. Melbourne


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Canterbury > Manly
Souths > Melbourne
NQLD > Brisbane
Cronulla > Canberra

Melbourne > Cronulla
NQLD > Manly

Canterbury > Melbourne
NQLD > Souths

NQLD > Canterbury


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not so subtle message that you're a Cowboys supporter in the absence of a Knights finals appearance? :troll


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha, I may live in Newcastle, but I support Broncos. And I'm not picking Cowboys because of Queensland Bias, I bleed blue. I picked them because they're the most likely team to go far in the finals, that aren't in the top 4.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It's been a pretty good game, BARBA with some brilliance, but fuck sake these refs are still inept twats that I fear will fuck a decision that robs a team of a premiership.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations Bulldogs. Happy to see the underdogs win. And for Manly. Lyon could play next week, so there's some light at the end of the tunnel for you blokes.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Underdogs? really? a team who finishes minor premiers are underdogs? We'll be without King, Matai, Lyon next week as well. Losing Lyon was a blow, Dean Whare had possibly the worst game of his career. Taufua was immense, probably the only player we had that was brilliant today. Ennis is a fucking grub and it would make me ridiculously happy to see him get his head knocked off. Biggest whinging, moaning, mouthy cunt in the NRL.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh plz RUS don't start having a dig at Ennis when you have that mutt Matai somehow managing to lineup for your side every week. Talk about an instigator of nothing.

Dogggieeeeeeeeessss :troll 8*D :jordan2 :kobe3


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Rush said:


> Underdogs? really? a team who finishes minor premiers are underdogs? We'll be without King, Matai, Lyon next week as well. Losing Lyon was a blow, Dean Whare had possibly the worst game of his career. Taufua was immense, probably the only player we had that was brilliant today. Ennis is a fucking grub and it would make me ridiculously happy to see him get his head knocked off. Biggest whinging, moaning, mouthy cunt in the NRL.


You blokes were favorites to win the game, and every man and their dog tipped you. Anywho, my apologies if I made you upset.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i don't get upset on here. Just pointing out at no point should we have been favourites. I pocketed a bit of change from the TAB b/c i chucked the last $10 i had in my wallet on them the other night. 

Matai makes high shots, but he doesn't instigate anything. He makes a high tackle or whatever, but he doesn't try and provoke shit. He just has a reckless style. Ennis on the other hand is a moaning cunt. Every single stop in play he's on the refs and moaning about every fucking call. Lyon overdoes it but mostly to give us a rest when we're under pressure. Ennis just does it all the time. Anytime there's a break in play he's chirping to the ref.

Not denying that we have shitstirrers and grubs in our side (Watmough as a prime example) but its pretty much directed to the opposition and sledging. Ennis just bleats to the refs every 2 secs. Its ridiculous.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope Melbourne put 30 on the pretenders from Souths. I'm beyond over hearing about how damaging Inglis is from the back of the field. Uh, when you have Smith and Cronk doing the kicks, he'll seldom touch the ball fro a kick return.

Cowboys to knock Brisbane out plz, would like them so much more if they did.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

If the Bulldogs make the grandfinal Im really tempted to make the trip over for the game. Thats if I could get a ticket


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> Matai makes high shots, but he doesn't instigate anything. He makes a high tackle or whatever, but he doesn't try and provoke shit


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Absolutely ridiculous statement. Matai came into the argument between Reynolds and Watmough and looked to start Reynolds. He's a dirty grub of a player. There's been countless times he starts shit. I wouldn't call Watmough a grub compared to Matai, who is the king.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Souths will beat Melbourne, guarantee it. Melbourne haven't been convincing as of late, followed by injuries to Will Chambers and Norrie. Greg Inglis try saver over Aku was the greatest thing ever. And Maverick, to me you seem quite abit jealous. Cowboys will beat the Broncos. And next week they will finish off a depleted Manly side, and their Premiership will come closer to fruition.

Problem boys?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jealous? Nah mate. I'm just beyond players being overly wrapped when they are prone to the odd shit game when an attacking side can limit their impact. Souths are pretenders, only holding 1 win from 7 games against the top 4, and having 2 wins from 4 games against the others. Not exactly a strong strike rate for when push comes to shove and the crunchtime of finals is underway.

If Souths win, then I'd be all for it, as I am sick of Melbourne being right up there and it'd be refreshing. Brisbane I loathe with a passion and hope they're done by 60. Fuck those cunts right outta here.

-------------------

Speaking of floggings, I'm expecting NZ to whip Argentina around the park tonight, and as for us against the Springboks, well, who knows. Saffas should get us, if form is anything to go by, but we do have the wood on them lately and they were awful in Buenos Aires last fortnight.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Rush said:


> Matai makes high shots, but he doesn't instigate anything. He makes a high tackle or whatever, but he doesn't try and provoke shit.


 He could start a fight in an empty house.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Food for thought about golden point games in the regular season. If all of those games ended in draws, as they did before 2003, then the final table would have looked like:

Bulldogs (39), Melbourne (38), Manly (36), Cowboys (34), Souths (34), Cronulla (31), Canberra (30), Dragons (29). Would have changed the look of the finals and the like. Sure, it's insignificant to look at this, but if golden point was scrapped, the Dragons make the finals ahead of the Broncos, and the Cowboys finish top 4.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:kobe

Rene you're opinion is laughable. Matai makes a high shot and the opposition gets in his face about it (quite rightly tbh). He rarely goes in and starts up over nothing. Watmough starts shit from nothing and is the most penalised player in the game & has been over the past 3 seasons.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Souths exposed as the flat-track bully pretenders yet again. Not even close to being in the game at any stage of the night.

Cowboys were amazing for 60 minutes of the game tonight, should be a cracker on Friday night against Manly. Cowboys will have a good chance, but need to sure up their defence and their execution closer to the line.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

This time last year...

Gus was already handing us the comp for this season. He’s got some good ones, that’s for sure.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

going to be missing a bunch of players but its the cowboys in sydney. not majorly worried. will chuck some money on the cowboys b/c they will be at good odds.

souths are nothing but media hype. Couldn't beat top 8 teams during the year, let alone a top side like Melbourne.

Gould is painful to listen to. Still a 100 times better than Ray Hadley. Fuck he's woeful.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Hadley calls it like it is radio. The score updates are ridiculous. I remember he said that he’d only call on TV if Blocker was his right-hand man. The stuff these people say means shit. 

This drama with Voss has been atrociously handled. Hadley loves politicking and it seems he has all but removed his nearest rival to Warren’s top job. Nine’s management should have nipped it in the bud as soon as Voss made the gag.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Its a complaint that i had against Ray Warren for ages. Its TV, i can see whats going on i don't need a constant barrage of "McCullough passes to Thaiday who takes it up and passes it on to Hunt who passes along to Hodges and the centre three quarter is tackled on the 30m line" said at 100 kph for 80 minutes. He does heads, Voss is heaps better. Shame he got dumped. 

As much as i hate Alexander and Daley, pretty much everyone on Fox is far better at commentating, panel shows, and analysis than anyone on 9. The footy show is painful to watch, NRL xtra/nrl on fox/whatever other shows they do are far better. Matty Johns is far and away the best league pundit. He's a funny bloke, who also knows what he's talking about and will always speak his mind. Tallis is surprisingly good on the show as well, same as MG and Kimmorley. Ikin annoys me though and Gasnier looks so uncomfortable on tv.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> This time last year...
> 
> Gus was already handing us the comp for this season. He’s got some good ones, that’s for sure.


Only positive was Hodges cameo at fullback.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, we did win the ’06 GF with Hodges at FB.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rush said:


> :kobe
> 
> Rene you're opinion is laughable. Matai makes a high shot and the opposition gets in his face about it (quite rightly tbh). He rarely goes in and starts up over nothing. Watmough starts shit from nothing and is the most penalised player in the game & has been over the past 3 seasons.


Matai is still a grub coz of the fact he can't make a fair tackle, he always goes for high shots. I've never hated a player as much as I hate him. It's a joy everytime he hurts his shoulder, as he deserves it for being such a cunt of a human being :kobe3


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Didn't say he wasn't. Said he doesn't instigate things for no reason. Ennis is still the biggest grub in the game, he's a twat.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Refs in this game should be ashamed. Gallen whinges and begs th erefs to give them something at 18-12 down, 2 minutes later they get an undeserved penalty then from the following set they throw a massive forward pass for a try. If the Raiders lose this then thats 1 team thats been dumped from the finals due to refereeing errors.

*Edit:* Raiders score 3 in 5 minutes to put this game beyond doubt. They'll thrash the Rabbits as well.

and they get another. Dugan 0/3 conversions, Ferguson with 0/1. Missing Croker badly here. Still 34-16.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope Canberra flog Souths, but the refs will ensure that Inglis and his merry band of twats will get a showdown with the Doggies in Week 3. Either way, Bulldogs will form 50% of the grand final.

Manly/Cowboys is a very interesting matchup, because the Cowboys are on fire atm, and Manly will be needing the services of Lyon and King if they are to play as well as they can. The winner of this match will give the Storm a real test in Week 3, hopefully they do a Warriors of last year.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Gallen. After today, I suppose you could put him in the same category as Ennis, eh Rush.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gallen has always complained to the refs, i'd put him in the Jamie Lyon category of ref whinging. Ennis is in a class of his own though.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

WWE Jaiden DBZ said:


> Souths will beat Melbourne, guarantee it. Melbourne haven't been convincing as of late, followed by injuries to Will Chambers and Norrie. Greg Inglis try saver over Aku was the greatest thing ever. And Maverick, to me you seem quite abit jealous. Cowboys will beat the Broncos. And next week they will finish off a depleted Manly side, and their Premiership will come closer to fruition.
> 
> Problem boys?


Lol, good guarantee.

Storm for the premiership. What a champion team.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cowboys will do Manly, just and the Rabbitohs will scrape past the Raiders in extra time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah, Manly and Canberra will make it through. Then a Bulldogs/Melbourne final with those dirty twats from Melbourne winning


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

So Rush, who's replacing Matai. Whare? Unfortunately if thats the case, and the type of form Linnett and Tate are in. It could prove to be a recipe for disaster If Whare doesn't improve his defence from last weeks game, Bowen will probably test him as well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

depends. I'd say Whare or Taufua in the centre and have Oldfield on the wing maybe. Sucks having David Williams injured as well. Could play Buhrer in the centres or maybe T-Rex but i'd prefer not to.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If Croker was playing, I'd be backing the Raiders, but Souths will win in a tight way. Although, if they lose, suck shit to them and their supporters.

Manly/Cowboys is a real flip of the coin, because Manly can never be counted out, and as good as the Cowboys have been, they just don't play well in Sydney (unless their opposition is Cronulla).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> *Cowboys will do Manly*, just and the Rabbitohs will scrape past the Raiders in extra time.


:torres

Refs were atrocious but the better team won regardless. Storm will trounce us though.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree, better team won tonight. reagrdless, I have no problem with Cow supporters being upset.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Didn't touch it 










What amazing tries 

Only for Manly, eh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Taufua's try was legit. He didn;t lose contact with it, didnt promote it twice, it was a fair try. Oldfield's 2nd was awful though. As was the no call on the strip by Graham leading to the Cowboys equaliser.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Interesting, the worst decisions of the year go to the teams that wear Maroon.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Does any other sport have as many referee blunders as the NRL? It’s gnawing away at the game.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ref's in the NRL are an absolute joke atm. Manly had 2 tries, the Oldfield one especially should've never been given. Tafua's also was dodgy.

Ahwell, Melbourne will do them next week :troll


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

GO STORM~!


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm expecting a blowout. Storm by 20.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Go Storm! I'll say storm by about 8. Think it will be closer than people think.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Worst game we've played all year. Not helped by a huge video ref blunder early, then the try off a couple of forward passes. Having said that we should've been beat by 40.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well I guess I was off in my 8 point prediction, pretty happy though as I put $100 down on a sydney swans / Melbourne storm double.

Kinda wish I put more down now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what was that paying? shouldve put it down myself


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Would've only been paying about $2.50 as both were favourites.

Pick up a win for backing the Storm, should've put more on but i only had $20 on me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah that's about what it was paying. Would have put more money down but had to fill my car with petrol. 

Will be putting money down for the Hawthorn/ Melbourne Storm double next week.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> Worst game we've played all year. Not helped by a huge video ref blunder early, then the try off a couple of forward passes. Having said that we should've been beat by 40.


Slater's first was fair, he still had the ball within his control and forced it before it bounced. But hey, it's fine when Taufua did it last week, right?

Try off forward passes? Uh, okay, not sure what game you were watching.

It was pleasing to hear the 9 commentators eating their words after the hype they gave Manly on the Footy Show and last Friday night. Never underestimate a team with the quality of players such as Smith, Slater and Cronk in it.

Hopefully the Doggies get up tomorrow and win the whole thing, it'll be a cracking GF if it happens.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Media will always try and hype an all sydney GF. 

Slaters first try was fair? Are you trying to sound retarded? He dropped that cold. Taufua never let go of it, Slater dropped it. Forward passes was for the 3rd try, and there were half a dozen in the game which were borderline. As i said, they didn't make a difference in the grande scheme of things, just annoying that the refs continue to screw up.

Really could not give a shit about the finals anymore, i hate Bulldogs, hate the Storm and i don't think the Bunnies can win either game.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> Media will always try and hype an all sydney GF.
> 
> Slaters first try was fair? Are you trying to sound retarded? He dropped that cold. Taufua never let go of it, Slater dropped it. Forward passes was for the 3rd try, and there were half a dozen in the game which were borderline. As i said, they didn't make a difference in the grande scheme of things, just annoying that the refs continue to screw up.
> 
> Really could not give a shit about the finals anymore, i hate Bulldogs, hate the Storm and i don't think the Bunnies can win either game.


Taufua lost control, exactly like Slater did. Slater regathered and applied pressure, by letter of the law, which constitutes a try. Taufua just dropped it cold.

You mean the try that was scored by Chambers, with the Cronk inside to Slater onto Chambers? None of those passes were even close to being forward, so stop kidding yourself.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Bulldogs or Storm. Who're you picking boys?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Slater regathered? You're having a laugh son. He dropped it cold, Taufua's hand never left the ball.

Storm by 20 easy. Fucking hate Storm and the Dogs. Might be the first GF since about 94 that i havent watched.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Regathered with his elbow 8*D

Bulldogs were never tested after the first 30 minutes. Souths tried, but the flat track bullies were exposed and dismantled. Inglis went missing again in the big game, and Reynolds breaking down didn't help matters.

-------------------------

I'm pumped for grand final day as the junior Tigers made the Toyota Cup GF against Canberra, which promises to be a great game between two very attacking clubs. Both games this season have been brilliant.

NSW Cup should be interesting depending on who qualifies.

As for the NRL, I'll be wanting the Dogs to win, keeping the trophy in NSW and all, but I think the Storm will find a way to flex their muscle and the quality of their side will shine through in a very, very close result.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Inglis had a very disappointing finals campaign. Didn't stand up when he needed to. Awesome win by the Storm and I'm quietly confident we can beat the dogs in the decider. I can't wait. Gonna have a look at the odds for hawthorn under 15.5 Into storm over 13..if its any less than 5 or 6 bucks I won't worry about it and I'll just load up on first try scorer. Perhaps 50 on slater and 50 on smith?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Harrigan admitting the Slater try was a wrong decision. Hampstead should never have been allowed back after awarding Inglis his try in Origin. Completely useless twat.

Melbourne with a -6.5 start is paying $2.75. Might chuck some cash on that. Cam Smith at $7 for Churchill medal isn't bad, will probably lay some down for Slater or maybe Reynolds or Chambers for first try scorer.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Harrigan needs to either step down, or this ARL Commission needs to take a stance and improve the standards of refereeing. On-field the guys are doing an OK job, but the twats in the box are fucking the game royally, they've already cost NSW an Origin win, they've cost Wests a finals appearance (we'd have beaten the Dogs, and got 8th), and they've eliminated the Cowboys from the finals. Arguably, they eliminated Manly to based on the reaction and effect Slater's 'try' had on them. About time this commission stop dancing around on their toes and make some fucking decisions and get things done, before *shudders* a premiership is decided by a howler of a video ref call.

---------------------------------------------

Big rumours that Tim Sheens has either quit or been sacked by the Tigers board, it's just a matter of fine tuning the contract settlement. If true, Sheens is expected to take up a spot with the Warriors next year, and Matt Parish, NSW & Manly assistant, is heavily favoured to take over at Wests. If so, that would be amazing, and much, much better than the alternate rumour of Nathan Brown. If that useless cunt becomes our coach, I definitely won't be renewing membership next season.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That call didn't cost us anything, but its a blight on the game.

Would teams stop taking everyone involved with the coaching staff at Manly?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

James Graham is a fucking disgrace. Pretty crap final, had money on Storm -6.5 and Smith for Churchill medal so not bad in terms of the first bet, but Smith was fairly ordinary.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Storm's defence was spectacular, and their attacking game was very much on. Will Chambers was a beast out wide, and if Sisa Waqa could have caught a few of those deflections it would have been a bigger margin.

Graham is a dirty pommy cunt, completely uncalled for what he did.

-------------

Elated with the U20's win. Sure, it's only the NYC, but it's a promising sign for the future. Guys like Koribete, Miller, Rowe, Matt Mulcahy, all amazing players who will add great depth to our NSW Cup and First Grade teams next season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bulldogs let my multi down.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

You fucking beauty! Can't take this one off us.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Until the next audit 8*D

-------------------

With all the talk surrounding expansion, watching yesterday's NSW Cup grand final got me thinking - why are guys who are capable of first grade (Mortimer, Masoe, Meaney etc) playing lower grades. More than enough quality in both NSW and QLD Cups to warrant new teams into the competition, without diluting the product at all.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cracking game between Wigan and Leeds this morning on TV, just woke up to wait for the Champions League highlights and saw this was on, glad I saw the second half, intense end to end stuff. Shame it doesn't get as much coverage over here anymore as I really rate the Super League, some good teams over there.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Super League is utter trash. 

speaking of shite English things, Graham got banned for 12 games.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wouldn't expect anything less from a muppet such as yourself. :jay2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not surprised the you like the Super League Adam, being a Knights fan and all. Its better than the trash you watch on a weekly basis. Bennett is crap and you won't make the finals anytime soon :torres


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tell me something I don't know :kobe2


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Super League does have its odd good game, but generally their top sides would be easily disposed of by Parra. I'm going to try and catch their grand final this weekend, as Brett Hodgson is captaining Warrington 

Graham getting 12 weeks, yikes. Suck shit to the dirty dog.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Brett Finch back for Storm next year.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

One of our Toyota cup players was found dead on the weekend :sad:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

What a waste of a test last night was.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I thought it was enjoyable, better than expected.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

NZ never threatened, there was nothing to play for, and it just seemed to be played for the sake of playing.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, didn't even know it was on. :side:


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Rush said:


> One of our Toyota cup players was found dead on the weekend :sad:


RIP Jason Annear


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

We only beat the Kiwis when it's a one off. We'll choke come the World Cup again 8*D


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Cameron Smith was today named RLIF International Player of the Year.
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/nrl/cameron-smith-international-player-of-the-year/story-e6frfgbo-1226497959173


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Fitting reward for a stellar season.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Bill Harrigan and Stuart Raper sacked as ref's coaches. Excellent move by the commission as they were really doing fuck all, and the weekly excuses from Bill whilst in the foetal position were growing thin.

Now it would be great if this commission enhanced the rulebook and made these debatable and contentious calls black and white - get rid of seperation, get rid of benefit of the doubt, get rid of the ambiguity surrounding the obstruction rule.

----------------

Also, Balmain and Western Suburbs have merged their NSW Cup teams into Wests Tigers. So all 3 levels are now merged. Should have happened years ago.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

2013 draw has been released for the NRL. We won't be doing much travel this season, we only go to Queensland twice, and Melbourne, and the rest of our games are in around Sydney.

C'town actually got some good fixtures this year - Penrith, Brisbane, Canberra and Manly. Annoyed that all 4 Leichhardt games are night games, as there isn't much better than a Sunday arvo on the hill, but w/e.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Think we have 7 Monday games. Thats fucking garbage.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ireland owning dem Argies :leo :Tevez :kun


----------

